# PSA: About "coming out" as a furry



## Mentova (Nov 21, 2013)

A common topic that seems to be brought up in here people "coming out" as a furry to their friends and family. This is a really bad idea. Here's why:

-*Furry is not a sexuality.

*We can debate until the end of time about whether or not furry is a hobby or lifestyle. However, it is certainly not a sexuality. As a result, there is no need to treat it as such. It only makes things weird.

*-You will not be disowned for being a furry.
*
People seem to act like being a furry is this massive taboo that will get you disowned, like being homosexual in a homophobic family. However, this is not the case. Not only do the majority of people not even know what a furry is, nobody really cares.

*-It will only make things awkward.*

If you're worried your parents or friends will think you're a weirdo because you're a furry and its negative stereotypes, then coming out will only make it worse. That just makes it seem like you have something to hide, and that furry is a bigger deal than it really is.

In closing, just calm down and relax. The fandom isn't a big deal. Your parents are not going to throw a bible at you and toss you on the streets because you asked to go to Anthrocon. You'll be fine, I promise.

If you'd like to discuss this topic, or think anything should be added to the OP, post in here.


*Edit:* In the words of the glorious Trpderp:



Trpdwarf said:


> On the topic of "You will not be disowned" I  feel it worth a mention, some people do come from families who are  anti-everything that doesn't fit into some narrow view of what is  "normal" and therefore acceptable. I have met furries who come from such  families, but they are often in an extreme minority. The real truth  here is that if your family isn't going to be okay with you being furry,  they probably will have issues with you being anything else, such as  into anime, science fiction, etc.
> 
> Generally speaking if you treat something like it's nothing to hide, and  you act appropriately and responsibly even very narrow mined families  can find it within themselves to just not care.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 21, 2013)

I like this new sticky, still has aggressivity


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 21, 2013)

I came out as a furry to my parents. Now I live alone in a bug infested 1 room studio apartment, paying way too much rent to a land lord that throws sand in my face at any given moment, a dead end job that everyone pretty much hates me at because they know I'm a furry, and was sent to a community college, because no real college would accept a furry. I hate my life.


----------



## Icky (Nov 21, 2013)

Oooooh, that new sticky smell.

...that's actually pretty gross now that I read it again.


----------



## Zenia (Nov 21, 2013)

Mom, dad... I don't know how to tell you this but...

I like Harry Potter. OMGDON'THATEMEFOREVERPLEASE!


----------



## Demensa (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm liking this Den cleanout, Mentova...

This is pretty simple and to the point. Good stuff, assertive and not over the top. (I'll admit though, Glitch's post was a more of a hilarious read.)

It's amazing how old the other thread was... it was the first thing I read when I started lurking a few years back.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 21, 2013)

Eh, even if one does decide to "come out", just show them this:





Side note: Does anyone know where I can find a better copy of that?


----------



## Joey (Nov 21, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Side note: Does anyone know where I can find a better copy of that?



How about the one that tries to justify the existence of Bad Dragon?


----------



## Percy (Nov 21, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


>


Welp, now I know that that's a thing.

Anyways, my family mostly don't know what they are, and the two people who do that know I am one don't care. Seriously, it's not a big deal as people make it out to me.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 21, 2013)

Alex The Lemur said:


> How about the one that tries to justify the existence of Bad Dragon?



Is that in relation to my sig? 

Otherwise, I'm not following what you're getting at.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 21, 2013)

You never said anything about surgically becoming my animal person.


----------



## Icky (Nov 21, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Eh, even if one does decide to "come out", just show them this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is there one that isn't as outright insulting to the uneducated reader?


----------



## FriendlyFurryFox (Nov 21, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Eh, even if one does decide to "come out", just show them this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is good, but a fair more effective argument is that the burden of proof is on the person making the claim. If someone claims furries are perverts, it is up to THEM to provide the statistics, not up to you to provide counter-statistics. This is because nothing can be proved to not exist, things can only be proved to exist. If someone makes a claim that being a furry is X, they must prove it is the case, it is not required to prove the contrary. A furry isn't defined by a dictionary yet (at least not one I have access to), but according to wikipedia it is the following...

"The *furry fandom* is a subculture interested in fictional anthropomorphic animal characters with human personalities and characteristics.[SUP][1][/SUP]  Examples of anthropomorphic attributes include exhibiting human  intelligence and facial expressions, the ability to speak, walk on two  legs, and wear clothes. Furry fandom is also used to refer to the  community of people who gather on the Internet and at conventions.[SUP][2]"[/SUP]

citing: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Furry_fandom

The furry fandom is a subculture, not a sexuality, not a hobby, according to wikipedia. Just direct them there.

Unlike proving a fact like "all furries are perverts", defining a definition is done by consensus, and if they chose not to agree with an established definition, you can't change their mind.

I can say being an American means you are a space alien, which you can only disprove by citing consensus of what the word "American" means.

So aside from that, that should keep them quiet.


----------



## FriendlyFurryFox (Nov 21, 2013)

I will contend that the definition of furry means neither lifestyle nor hobby, but rather subculture. Being a furry is akin to being a punk, nerd, goth, jock, gangster, hipster, emo, etc. The reason I reference this, is because a definition cannot be applied to a term in this context. Drawing furry art is a hobby, calling oneself a furry is to admit membership into a subculture... much like listening to rap music is a hobby, but to call oneself a gangster is to declare a subculture. What defines a subculture? Typically it is a generalized idea, and one doesn't even have to be self-aware or even agree to being part of one to be considered in one.

But subcultures are basically a form of identity, how much it makes up your greater identity is up to you.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 21, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> You never said anything about surgically becoming my animal person.



You mean like this guy?



Icky said:


> Is there one that isn't as outright insulting to the uneducated reader?



Probably Wikipedia, or Wikifur.



FriendlyFurryFox said:


> This is good, but a fair more effective argument is that the burden of proof is on the person making the claim. If someone claims furries are perverts, it is up to THEM to provide the statistics, not up to you to provide counter-statistics. This is because nothing can be proved to not exist, things can only be proved to exist. If someone makes a claim that being a furry is X, they must prove it is the case, it is not required to prove the contrary. A furry isn't defined by a dictionary yet (at least not one I have access to), but according to wikipedia it is the following...
> 
> "The *furry fandom* is a subculture interested in fictional anthropomorphic animal characters with human personalities and characteristics.[SUP][1][/SUP]  Examples of anthropomorphic attributes include exhibiting human  intelligence and facial expressions, the ability to speak, walk on two  legs, and wear clothes. Furry fandom is also used to refer to the  community of people who gather on the Internet and at conventions.[SUP][2]"[/SUP]
> 
> ...



Good point, one can also direct said person(s) to Wikifur, too.



FriendlyFurryFox said:


> I will contend that the definition of furry means neither lifestyle nor hobby, but rather subculture. Being a furry is akin to being a punk, nerd, goth, jock, gangster, hipster, emo, etc. The reason I reference this, is because a definition cannot be applied to a term in this context. Drawing furry art is a hobby, calling oneself a furry is to admit membership into a subculture... much like listening to rap music is a hobby, but to call oneself a gangster is to declare a subculture. What defines a subculture? Typically it is a generalized idea, and one doesn't even have to be self-aware or even agree to being part of one to be considered in one.
> 
> But subcultures are basically a form of identity, how much it makes up your greater identity is up to you.



That's all very true, but it also depends on whether or not you fall into the "Otherkin", or "Therian" category.

Which, I am still learning about. So I cant really put up a sound debate on those areas.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 21, 2013)

The old thread was better, the target demographic seems to only understand vicious mental berating half the time.

Some more useful advice would be to tell Furries to stop acting like Moonies and stop preaching about Furry fandom. At all. Most people just don't give a damn, and the people that do are smart enough to not need you to tell them.


----------



## Xevvy (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't think my parents really need to know that I find anthropomorphic animals sexually desirable, thank you. For the same reason another persons parents don't need to know they're really into BDSM. Because there's certain things people really wouldn't rather have to think about. Then again, that's all furry is for me, an attraction. There are people out there (or rather, right here) that make it a way of life, with fursuits, and conventions and all that stuff I avoid like the plague. I suppose their situation would be different, although I still don't agree in coming out a furry. The idea to me seems stupid.


----------



## BRN (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks for this, guys. <3

Much improved!


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 21, 2013)

10/10 Sticky. My compliments to the mod team.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 21, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Eh, even if one does decide to "come out", just show them this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You need to include that


OF THE TOP 20 ARTISTS, 17 ACTIVELY DRAW PORN AND THEY'RE THE MOST VIEWED AND MOST FAV'D SUBMISSIONS IN THE FANDOM


Comparing the porn submissions to clean submissions is sort of misleading, considering how everyone, bad or good, throw up mspaint versions of their mursonas.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 21, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> You need to include that
> 
> 
> OF THE TOP 20 ARTISTS, 17 ACTIVELY DRAW PORN AND THEY'RE THE MOST VIEWED AND MOST FAV'D SUBMISSIONS IN THE FANDOM
> ...



Shhhh....we need to present a wholesome and misleading image of ourselves to counteract the _evil_ media who gives zero shits about furfaggotry.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 21, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Shhhh....we need to present a wholesome and misleading image of ourselves to counteract the _evil_ media who gives zero shits about furfaggotry.



We should not be ashamed of our want to stuff Fido like a thanksgiving turkey.


----------



## Riho (Nov 21, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> We should not be ashamed of our want to stuff Sea Salt like a thanksgiving turkey.


FTFY


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 21, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> We should not be ashamed of our want to stuff Fido like a thanksgiving turkey.



Zoo pride worldwide! Zoo pride worldwide! Zoo pride worldwide!


----------



## Antronach (Nov 21, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> That's all very true, but it also depends on whether or not you fall into the "Otherkin", or "Therian" category.



Ah, perhaps there should be something in the OP related to this sort of subculture, in care the person in question tries to bring up the fact that they wanted to come out as their inner animal.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 21, 2013)

Antronach said:


> Ah, perhaps there should be something in the OP related to this sort of subculture, in care the person in question tries to bring up the fact that they *wanted to come out as their inner animal.*


Well that relates to another subculture whose relation to furry fandom could be argued to death. Therians.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 21, 2013)

Antronach said:


> Ah, perhaps there should be something in the OP related to this sort of subculture, in care the person in question tries to *bring up the fact that they wanted to come out as their inner animal.*



Haha...no.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 21, 2013)

On the topic of "You will not be disowned" I feel it worth a mention, some people do come from families who are anti-everything that doesn't fit into some narrow view of what is "normal" and therefore acceptable. I have met furries who come from such families, but they are often in an extreme minority. The real truth here is that if your family isn't going to be okay with you being furry, they probably will have issues with you being anything else, such as into anime, science fiction, etc. 

Generally speaking if you treat something like it's nothing to hide, and you act appropriately and responsibly even very narrow mined families can find it within themselves to just not care.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 21, 2013)

Il never come out until i have my own house/apartment. One of the ways il do that is by putting furry memorabilia everywhere :3 ( nothing NSFW though)

il also pray to glaux and make my own glauxian church if i get rich


----------



## Mentova (Nov 21, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> On the topic of "You will not be disowned" I feel it worth a mention, some people do come from families who are anti-everything that doesn't fit into some narrow view of what is "normal" and therefore acceptable. I have met furries who come from such families, but they are often in an extreme minority. The real truth here is that if your family isn't going to be okay with you being furry, they probably will have issues with you being anything else, such as into anime, science fiction, etc.
> 
> Generally speaking if you treat something like it's nothing to hide, and you act appropriately and responsibly even very narrow mined families can find it within themselves to just not care.



I'm lazy, and you worded it really well, so I'm just gunna quote this in the op. :V


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 21, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> Il never come out until i have my own house/apartment. One of the ways il do that is by putting furry memorabilia everywhere :3 ( nothing NSFW though)
> 
> il also pray to glaux and make my own glauxian church if i get rich



You are creepy


----------



## Abbi Normal (Nov 21, 2013)

I feel like going into Noah's furry shrine apartment would be like the part of a horror movie where you find the psycho killer's hideout and it's full of jars of urine and dead animals, 40 years worth of old newspaper with seemingly random passages highlighted piled around, and some articles stuck up on the wall with weird symbols and designs drawn across them and connected in a big web with string on thumbtacks, surrounded by albums of photos of people who don't know their picture is being taken, with their eyes crossed out and big red X's on some of them, and blood-covered clippings of Bible verses posted and crumpled all over the house, and a summoning circle drawn on the floor in bodily excretions.


----------



## Willow (Nov 21, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> On the topic of "You will not be disowned" I feel it worth a mention, some people do come from families who are anti-everything that doesn't fit into some narrow view of what is "normal" and therefore acceptable. I have met furries who come from such families, but they are often in an extreme minority. The real truth here is that if your family isn't going to be okay with you being furry, they probably will have issues with you being anything else, such as into anime, science fiction, etc.
> 
> Generally speaking if you treat something like it's nothing to hide, and you act appropriately and responsibly even very narrow mined families can find it within themselves to just not care.


That's basically it. There are all sorts of families with all sorts of weird disciplines but usually if they're going to legitimately disown their child for having some weird hobby, there's usually more to the story. Like the person in question's parents accidentally found their gay furry yiff stash. 



NoahGryphon said:


> Il never come out until i have my own house/apartment. One of the ways il do that is by putting furry memorabilia everywhere :3 ( nothing NSFW though)
> 
> il also pray to glaux and make my own glauxian church if i get rich


We're trying to not give furries an even worse reputation.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 21, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> Il never come out until i have my own house/apartment. One of the ways il do that is by putting furry memorabilia everywhere :3 ( nothing NSFW though)
> 
> il also pray to glaux and make my own glauxian church if i get rich



Tu obsesiÃ³n con los bÃºhos me asusta.

Please stop. :c


----------



## Mentova (Nov 21, 2013)

Guys please don't make this a mock thread. I shouldn't have to say this in literally every thread. If you think he says something stupid please just ignore it.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 21, 2013)

Anyways, I've only met a handful that discussed IRL about how to tell their folks that they are a furry. Though, I cannot help but ask why they state that being a furry is their sole identity. 

That's another thing to mention if it hasn't been already or covered. I get that if a person is a fan of something, they want to collect things and such of the thing that they enjoy, but something like furry shouldn't encompass 100% of their identity. If you try to relate to someone outside of the furry circle, things stagnate really quickly.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 21, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Guys please don't make this a mock thread. I shouldn't have to say this in literally every thread. If you think he says something stupid please just ignore it.


Are you noticing a trend? Perhaps a heart to heart talk with a mod is what he needs.


----------



## IAN (Nov 22, 2013)

Typically the ones who feel they have to "come out" as a furry are the sexually confused teenage boys who are attracted into the furry fandom by the yiff art, assume generic redfox fursonas with no distinctive color markings or attributes, and take what is supposed to be a mere hobby/interest into an obsessive sexual lifestyle.


I honestly feel there needs to be a prequel to this thread: how to CORRECTLY be a furry and not regard to it as a major part of your life. I know it sounds stupid but from my experience there are too many that take it WAY too far than it really should be, and it's no wonder when they tell their parents they don't accept of them. Hell, even as a furry if my kids told me they were like that I wouldn't be happy.

My stance is that if you can't regard or talk about furry to other people in the same manner you would with any other usual hobby (sports, motorcycle riding, music, etc.), then you are taking the fandom much. too far.


----------



## TheRH100 (Nov 24, 2013)

I WAS gonna tell my parents what furries are and asked to go to anthrocon (because I live within driving distance to pittsburgh) BUUUUT....

Google images beat me to telling my parents what furries are, and my parents are solid on their beliefs, so I'm fucked, but not disowned. My parents may simply look at me weird. (and also take away internet)
So as a thing I did, I told my parents I would keep away from the fandom, but stuck to it anyways as a closet furry, I tell the people at my high school because most of them don't even know what a furry is, except for some close "friends" who got the wrong idea of it. One girl even said "let's put on some fursuit and let's have furry sex". I mean, I felt like I was the one being victimized here.

What's one thing cool though is that my parents have seen some of my sketches of furries and they think that furry fandom =/= drawings of anthropomorphic animals.


----------



## Inpw (Nov 24, 2013)

FriendlyFurryFox said:


> This is good, but a fair more effective argument is that the burden of proof is on the person making the claim. If someone claims furries are perverts, it is up to THEM to provide the statistics, not up to you to provide counter-statistics. This is because nothing can be proved to not exist, things can only be proved to exist. If someone makes a claim that being a furry is X, they must prove it is the case, it is not required to prove the contrary.



True but I wouldn't use this argument as it can easily place you on thin ice considering that almost everyone is sexually perverted in some sense.


----------



## Troj (Nov 24, 2013)

RH's post also illustrates the importance of "scaffolding" people when you intend to educate them about furry things. Unfortunately, the internet being what it is, you usually can't just drop the word "furry" into the conversation and then toddle off, because if the explanation you've just given lacks necessary details or important context, of course many people will ask or Google around in an attempt to fill in the blanks.

Usually, my goal is to either make the furry fandom sound so humdrum, so wildly diverse, and/or so charmingly well-intentioned at heart that people won't feel an excessive need to go trawling around for more details.

If people seem curious and eager to learn more, I will actively point them towards the works of specific fursuiters, performers, and artists. My hope and assumption is that if I can help people form a positive first impression of the fandom, they'll be more likely to consider negative or iffy things exceptions to the rule. 

Given what's out there on the Interwebs, I would consider telling a person just to Google "furry" sans context to be a VERY BAD IDEA. DO NOT DO THAT.

If I suspect that a person might come into contact with Bad Press or the Dark Side of the Fandom, I might casually mention that furries are an often-stigmatized group, due to the behavior of a few "bad eggs," drama stirred up by some of the younger and/or more socially inept members of the fandom, and the larger society's homophobic tendencies. 

After mention this, I will explain that while the community really makes a concerted effort to be accepting and tolerant, the aforementioned "bad eggs" are typically resented and disliked by the wider community, and that the worst ones are eventually banned from conventions and gatherings.


----------



## IAN (Nov 24, 2013)

My advice for those who are having to deal with those people who are misinformed by the most negative of stereotypes and aspects of the furry fandom, is to compare it to whatever group/hobby/etc. that they associate with.


My parents both know I'm a furry and have had no trouble with them. As far as I can tell they are unaware of the negative stereotypes, or are familiar but know they are stereotypes (my mother seems pretty educated on it seeing how she came to me knowing a bit about the construction fursuits, and the costs; she claimed she researched it one day). However I knew if they had encountered any negative stereotypes, it would be easily to explain to them otherwise.

To start, I and they are both Republicans based on economic viewpoint, and know damn well how much they are stereotyped as bible-thumping loonies who wish death upon gays and the poor and all that shit. Which in some cases, can be and IS true, but not at all fair to say every single right-leaning voter is that way.


The only other reason someone would give you shit aside from being misinformed is if they are just hating because it's a "cool" and "edgy" thing to do, like that kid from my one thread. Those people you can either just ignore or try to prove yourself as a superior lifeform than them (usually pretty easy).


----------



## TheRH100 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'll wait until 2014 or whenever I am confident enough to tell my parents. Actually, what I'll do is make a slow transition for them into my life online. I already started by showing sketches, but as I show more and more bit by bit, I will slowly introduce them into the correct example of what a furry is, then when the time is right, I will tell them that that is what the furry fandom is all about. Thank you ian because I will also tell them about stereotypes that our family has because me and my parents are republican, though I'm a bit more liberal than my parents.

At least this plan is better than just charging into the living room asking to go to anthrocon 2013 because I'm a furry without any further explanation other than "but they're misunderstood". If this doesn't work I'll be sure to swallow some tail hair from my first fursuit. (when I get one)


----------



## gmnchampion (Nov 24, 2013)

I'd like to preface this post by saying that I am still learning more about the fandom but I thought I should mention this story:

In college last year I was a part of my college's anime society where you get a wide range of characters.  One of my fellow officers of the club said he was going to a furry convention that coming weekend and asked me how I thought about it.  I told him "I am not sure" because of the image the media has shown a negative connectivity, but then I decided to actually look up what the term actually meant.  I wasn't surprised to learn that the media was incorrect.  My colleague later came back to me and I told him "it was no big deal" and told him that it was similar to me liking sports: some people are into it, some people aren't.

While I feel uncomfortable letting certain people in my life be aware about my interest in the fandom, the people who I care more about already know.  It's not something I am broadcasting but at the same time it's not like I am hiding it either.


----------



## Lucient (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah, I think this thread just nails the notion that "It's a hobby, so nobody really needs to know". 

Me personally, I only told 1 or 2 of my closest friends, I mean hell, my girlfriend of like 3 years doesn't even know or my parents. They don't need to know I'm weird (When applied to their definition of weird). But hey, there are plenty of people out there who will rag on you for it. Just ask most furs. But hey, good for you for investigating it. Most people just listen to the loudest person in the room.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 25, 2013)

Anyone who makes the conscious decision to 'come out' as furry has no right to complain when nobody they tell understands it and/or thinks that they're into bestiality or otherwise are a complete loon.

There is not now, nor will there ever be any reason to do so. It is a fandom. It's not a sexuality. It's not a way of life. It's a thing that you like. It's the same thing as Star Trek or Star Wars, where some people devote much of their lives to the fandom. Even so, it's not at all necessary or even a good idea to go up to your friends and family and say something like "Now I don't want you to freak out, but... I'm a Furry/Warsie/Trekkie/Brony/Otaku/whatever." And even less when they don't understand following up with a lengthy explanation of what it is.

Just don't do it. You'll do yourself a favour and those you'd be telling. It is absolutely not worth the trouble.


----------



## Jags (Nov 25, 2013)

The fact that the fandom is seen as something to be hidden, and then people feel the need to reveal as a grand secret saddens me.
 Tthere are so many hobbies that just shouldn't bother anyone, but get locked away in shame as 'too nerdy' is quite sad; and the whole 'people can't know or they'd hate me!' chain of thought is only making it worse.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 25, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> The fact that the fandom is seen as something to be hidden, and then people feel the need to reveal as a grand secret saddens me.
> Tthere are so many hobbies that just shouldn't bother anyone, but get locked away in shame as 'too nerdy' is quite sad; and the whole 'people can't know or they'd hate me!' chain of thought is only making it worse.


Well, there's reasons why the fandom is seen the way it is, but personally I maintain a policy of "it's a hobby, a thing that I like, and I don't need to shout it to the rooftops." If someone finds out, fine, I don't really care. But I'm not going to run around telling everyone about it for no reason.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 25, 2013)

Telling my parents I was a furry would have been childs play to what happend when I told them 
I was gong to change my gender! Still the same things happened but try 1k times worse!


----------



## Percy (Nov 25, 2013)

Tailmon1 said:


> Telling my parents I was a furry would have been childs play to what happend when I told them
> I was gong to change my gender! Still the same things happened but try 1k times worse!


Just puts things into perspective, doesn't it? There's certainly much more serious things you can tell a parent than "oh, by the way, I'm a furry". At least that is something that a parent could likely just not give a damn about.


----------



## Troj (Nov 25, 2013)

IAN said:


> My advice for those who are having to deal with those people who are misinformed by the most negative of stereotypes and aspects of the furry fandom, is to compare it to whatever group/hobby/etc. that they associate with.



Excellent. I will usually compare furries to other geek fandoms, especially anime and general sci fi. 

The anime comparison can be especially helpful, because if someone tries to claim that the existence of furry porn indicates that furry is a fetish community, you can just point out that by that logic, all anime must be sexual, because hentai is a thing. Ditto if someone tries to claim that fursuiting must be tied to some fetish--well, then, all cosplay must be about getting your rocks off!

Most people are not so devoted to being "right" on this particular point that they're willing to argue that ComicCon is a massive gathering of sex perverts .

But, yes, setting logic traps aside, comparing something to something else the person already knows well is a great educational strategy.


----------



## TheRH100 (Nov 29, 2013)

My parents were introduced to the word "furry" before I ever even knew they were. They also looked at the wrong side of the fandom, likely they google'd it.
I've devised this slow and thorough plan to come out as a furry successfully to my parents. In fact I already did by now, it's just that I never used the word "furry". My parents are very accepting of me being an anthropomorphic artist in with a community of other anthropomorphic artists. But what they don't actually know is that the stuff I explained to my parents so far determines what a furry is. And yes I will use anime in my argument because my parents also accept my less extensive interest in anime. I guess if you wanna come out as a furry, do it over a long period of time and do it starting on one side of the fandom to represent that as the majority.
Now if I could just get a plan for showing my parents the fursuiting and conventioning side of the fandom. I'll just start with the fact that profits go to animal charities.


----------



## Shade_Winters (Nov 30, 2013)

My parents accepted me when they found out.  My father didn't understand the fandom at all and still probably doesn't.  My mother understands it.  They know that there are stereotypes about us and know that they're not all true.  My family is very open minded.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 30, 2013)

An awful lot of people here seem to reckon that their parents knowing about it will have bad results. 
Quite honestly, I think my parents would be happy about it if they knew. Even though I love socializing and have a ton of friends, they still assume that I'm highly shy and I need to get involved more with other groups and interests.


----------



## gmnchampion (Nov 30, 2013)

So interesting turn of events happened over my Thanksgiving holiday that I thought might shed some insight: Was working on my fursona with my best friend, left the room to get something to eat and came back with my mother looking at my drawings.  She asked "is this a character from your fantasy book? (I'm writing a fantasy novel, D&D based)" After telling her no and explaining what it was she just looked at me and said "so this is like one of your anime characters except it's an avatar for yourself?"  She's totally fine with it and I see the correlation to liking anime.  I've cosplayed in the past and haven't had any issue with it, on the contrary, my folks sometimes help me with my costume.

DrDingo brings up a good point, having an interest like this encourages you to get out more and meet people with a similar interest (hey, we're on the forums doing just that pretty much).  Some people gather because they like the same artist (concert), some join a league to play together (sports) and others congregate because they like the same show/art (conventions).


----------



## TheRH100 (Dec 2, 2013)

So here's the result of me talking to my parents about being a furry. Since I am just an artist I'm not a "furry", otherwise if I were a "furry" then I would have to have a fursuiter and go conventioning, and at those conventions the majority of those people are doing it for sex. I don't wanna tell my parents that I do more than just general art...

Idk, I also kinda wanna go conventioning but I have to keep my mouth shut about ANYTHING furaffinity related until I'm 18...or later.
The result of me telling my parents was "don't hang with those people they will mess up your mind and make you one of them".
But I understand my parents, they just want to protect me and that's good, I like that. But they just don't see the real picture of just how broad the furry fandom is. I see that my parents don't seem as open-minded as many of the other parents I've seen on here.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 2, 2013)

TheRH100 said:


> So here's the result of me talking to my parents about being a furry. *Since I am just an artist I'm not a "furry", otherwise if I were a "furry" then I would have to have a fursuiter and go conventioning, and at those conventions the majority of those people are doing it for sex.* I don't wanna tell my parents that I do more than just general art...
> 
> Idk, I also kinda wanna go conventioning but I have to keep my mouth shut about ANYTHING furaffinity related until I'm 18...or later.
> The result of me telling my parents was "don't hang with those people they will mess up your mind and make you one of them".
> But I understand my parents, they just want to protect me and that's good, I like that. But they just don't see the real picture of just how broad the furry fandom is. I see that my parents don't seem as open-minded as many of the other parents I've seen on here.



Please click on all the links (except the last one because that's more for fun) in my sig.

You are WAY off on that one.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 2, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> You are WAY off on that one.



Well, I would say sex is among a very large plurality of attendees.

Source: I stood outside of an orgy by accident once.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 2, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Source: I stood outside of an orgy by accident once.



Go on...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 2, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Well, I would say sex is among a very large plurality of attendees.
> 
> Source: I stood outside of an orgy by accident once.



Lol, yeah the fandon is pretty sexualized, but I was referring more to being a furry you have to have a fursuit which is just flat out wrong!

Although, I guess one could consider that the epitome of being a fur.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 2, 2013)

TheRH100 said:


> So here's the result of me talking to my parents about being a furry. Since I am just an artist I'm not a "furry", otherwise if I were a "furry" then I would have to have a fursuiter and go conventioning, and at those conventions the majority of those people are doing it for sex. I don't wanna tell my parents that I do more than just general art...
> 
> Idk, I also kinda wanna go conventioning but I have to keep my mouth shut about ANYTHING furaffinity related until I'm 18...or later.
> The result of me telling my parents was "don't hang with those people they will mess up your mind and make you one of them".
> But I understand my parents, they just want to protect me and that's good, I like that. But they just don't see the real picture of just how broad the furry fandom is. I see that my parents don't seem as open-minded as many of the other parents I've seen on here.


You don't HAVE to do those things to be a furry. :/
Also it's not cons they go for sex, it's furmeets. Why? Because it's FREE.


----------



## Willow (Dec 2, 2013)

TheRH100 said:


> So here's the result of me talking to my parents about being a furry. Since I am just an artist I'm not a "furry", otherwise if I were a "furry" then I would have to have a fursuiter and go conventioning, and at those conventions the majority of those people are doing it for sex. I don't wanna tell my parents that I do more than just general art...


Well here's the first mistake. You don't have to fursuit or go to conventions to be a furry. Let alone have sex in a fursuit. Not to mention the majority of people go to cons to have fun and hang out. 



> Idk, I also kinda wanna go conventioning but I have to keep my mouth shut about ANYTHING furaffinity related until I'm 18...or later.
> The result of me telling my parents was "don't hang with those people they will mess up your mind and make you one of them".
> But I understand my parents, they just want to protect me and that's good, I like that. But they just don't see the real picture of just how broad the furry fandom is. I see that my parents don't seem as open-minded as many of the other parents I've seen on here.


Well if you gave them a good explanation of what the fandom is that wouldn't be an issue. 



Aleu said:


> Also it's not cons they go for sex, it's furmeets. Why? Because it's FREE.


Only PEASANTS go to furmeets for free sex :V


----------



## Mentova (Dec 2, 2013)

I've never gotten any free sex at meets or cons :c


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 2, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I've never gotten any free sex at meets or cons :c



Are you showing enough skin? :V


----------



## BRN (Dec 3, 2013)

Willow said:


> Only PEASANTS go to furmeets for free sex :V



The peasants are horny, they have no sex. Let the meet take~


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 3, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Please click on all the links (except the last one because that's more for fun) in my sig.



The last one always inspires me to get my fursuit finished.

I know a lot of people say "it's a hobby, so no one needs to know", which is fair, but I like to talk to my friends/family about all my hobbies - especially my parents, because they are pretty darn interested in the creative shizz I get up to. Yes, there's no reason to 'come out', and no reason to tell everyone who will listen, but at the same time, it doesn't necessarily have to be kept as a secret.

I think the difference is that I made my parents aware that their living space was going to be covered in craft materials necessary for making a fursuit for the next several months - and that I'd like to go to conventions once it was finished. The result was that my mum offered to be my handler.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 3, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I've never gotten any free sex at meets or cons :c



Neither have I despite the rampant rumors from people of me being severely promiscuous.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 3, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Neither have I despite the rampant rumors from people of me being severely promiscuous.



Hey want some free Toshabi sex?


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 3, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Hey want some free Toshabi sex?


You can have some with my shotgun if ya like, Toshi-kun. :3c


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 3, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> You can have some with my shotgun if ya like, Toshi-kun. :3c



Is it a double barrel? If so, I hate to inform you that, unlike other furries, I only have one weiner.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 3, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Is it a double barrel? If so, I hate to inform you that, unlike other furries, I only have one weiner.



We can make it work.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 3, 2013)

It'll most definitely bring a new meaning to blowing your load. :V


----------



## Mentova (Dec 3, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Neither have I despite the rampant rumors from people of me being severely promiscuous.



You and I can make those rumors true~


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 3, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I've never gotten any free sex at meets or cons :c



I never go out and get free sex from other people.

The free sex comes to _me._


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 3, 2013)

Mentova said:


> You and I can make those rumors true~



You'd have to come to the meets so they can assume that I, the Lesbian furry who is having sex with Three guys is also banging you on the side. :V

You don't want to get free sex from drama-mongering furries. You are better off sticking your dick into a vat full of molten glass.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 3, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> You'd have to come to the meets so they can assume that I, the Lesbian furry who is having sex with Three guys is also banging you on the side. :V
> 
> You don't want to get free sex from drama-mongering furries. You are better off sticking your dick into a vat full of molten glass.


I'll gladly come to meets with you :3

....Hopefully I'll have money so I can make the next one. :c


----------



## Antronach (Dec 3, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> You are better off sticking your dick into a vat full of molten glass.


Getting ideas form the main site, are we? :V


----------



## TheRH100 (Dec 3, 2013)

The reason I said it like that was because that's my parent's definition of a furry. Sorry I forgot to put that in there. When I said that furry is about conventioning and sex at the beginning of my post.
In 3 years I shall tell my parents of this day and what happened to the thread as a result....... :V


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 3, 2013)

TheRH100 said:


> The reason I said it like that was because that's my parent's definition of a furry. Sorry I forgot to put that in there. When I said that furry is about conventioning and sex at the beginning of my post.
> In 3 years I shall tell my parents of this day and what happened to the thread as a result....... :V



Why don't you show them the thread? That may work


----------



## TheRH100 (Dec 3, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Why don't you show them the thread? That may work


 I will show them the thread actually, no sarcasm. Though hopefully it can be kept alive for 3 years.

Also earlier this year my dad had to go to pittsburgh many times to get some heart tests done at the veterans hospital. I went because at the time I was homeschooled, and one of the times we were in pittsburgh, anthrocon was going on! And how close was I from the world's largest furry convention? Less than two bloody (yes I say bloody a lot for an american) miles! And now we're moved into this house that is a SOLID 100 miles from where anthrocon takes place, which I kinda feel proud of.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 3, 2013)

TheRH100 said:


> I will show them the thread actually, no sarcasm. Though hopefully it can be kept alive for 3 years.
> 
> Also earlier this year my dad had to go to pittsburgh many times to get some heart tests done at the veterans hospital. I went because at the time I was homeschooled, and one of the times we were in pittsburgh, anthrocon was going on! And how close was I from the world's largest furry convention? Less than two bloody (yes I say bloody a lot for an american) miles! And now we're moved into this house that is a SOLID 100 miles from where anthrocon takes place, which I kinda feel proud of.



Then you show them this thread and they inquire about the paw icon below your picture. You shake your head and protest that it's nothing more than a badge. The wrestle the mouse from yout hand and click it, revealing a future FA profile of sergal dong. They exclaim where they ever went wrong. The Mrs. runs away in a ball of tears while your father figure graces your ass with his studded leather belt. 


Be warned, ye of pie anatomy, for Toshabi has foretold your future.


----------



## TheRH100 (Dec 3, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Then you show them this thread and they inquire about the paw icon below your picture. You shake your head and protest that it's nothing more than a badge. The wrestle the mouse from yout hand and click it, revealing a future FA profile of sergal dong. They exclaim where they ever went wrong. The Mrs. runs away in a ball of tears while your father figure graces your ass with his studded leather belt.
> 
> 
> Be warned, ye of pie anatomy, for Toshabi has foretold your future.



I take your warning through youtube. I made a youtube video just for your reply because your reply is awesome. And yes I'm one of the few furs to show our real life selves.
[video=youtube_share;9tcwU0VCvsQ]http://youtu.be/9tcwU0VCvsQ[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 4, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> The last one always inspires me to get my fursuit finished.
> 
> I know a lot of people say "it's a hobby, so no one needs to know", which is fair, but I like to talk to my friends/family about all my hobbies - especially my parents, because they are pretty darn interested in the creative shizz I get up to. Yes, there's no reason to 'come out', and no reason to tell everyone who will listen, but at the same time, it doesn't necessarily have to be kept as a secret.
> 
> I think the difference is that I made my parents aware that their living space was going to be covered in craft materials necessary for making a fursuit for the next several months - and that I'd like to go to conventions once it was finished. The result was that my mum offered to be my handler.



That's why it's there, inspiration.

And you have the coolest mum by the way. :3 



Toshabi said:


> Then you show them this thread and they inquire about the paw icon below your picture. You shake your head and protest that it's nothing more than a badge. The wrestle the mouse from yout hand and click it, revealing a future FA profile of sergal dong. They exclaim where they ever went wrong. The Mrs. runs away in a ball of tears while your father figure graces your ass with his studded leather belt.
> 
> 
> Be warned, ye of pie anatomy, for Toshabi has foretold your future.



I got the spark plug lead once.

I still stand by my original statement of you being one weird mofo.

And still... I kinda like >:3
--------------------------------

But this thread, fucking lol's and face-palms all around. XD


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 4, 2013)

TheRH100 said:


> I take your warning through youtube. I made a youtube video just for your reply because your reply is awesome. And yes I'm one of the few furs to show our real life selves.





I have no idea what to feel from this. This is suppose to be a big ass stroke to my e-penis, but it feels more like I stuck my dick in a blender. Huh.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 4, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I have no idea what to feel from this. This is suppose to be a big ass stroke to my e-penis, but it feels more like I stuck my dick in a blender. Huh.



'Different strokes for different blokes', right?


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 4, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> 'Different strokes for different blokes', right?




Then he's doing it too rough.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 4, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Then he's doing it too rough.








Whip it out, big boy.


----------



## TheRH100 (Dec 4, 2013)

Don't make me make another video of this thread!


----------



## Antronach (Dec 4, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Then he's doing it too rough.



There's no such thing for a furry. Hard, soft, weak or strong; we can take them all! :V


----------



## Kazookie (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't really see the need of telling people. Just do what you want, and if people ask something about it you just answer them. Just don't start telling them about what it isn't. I think most people can agree on that part.
The need of telling people about being a furry is like walking up to your friends saying something like "Hey guys, let me tell you all about this boring thing that you probably don't care about at all and explain it to you while you will all listen carefully to what I have to say about it."

When I was in school, I went to the Norwegian forum, FA, and FAF in recess if I didn't have other stuff to do. It lead to that my closest friend, who mostly just sat right next side to me, asked me what it was. I explained it to him, and for a time he was just referring to it with "that cat forum", but he still thought it was pretty weird. Now he's pretty okay with it, and does show a care in the world.
Another friend of mine heard about it from the fore-mentioned friend, and when he asked "isn't that just some fetish?" I just explained to him that it was a big misunderstanding/lie. He was completely okay with that. Same with another friend too.
My family knows about it too, and they all react in different ways. My elder brother sticks to the idea of that it's just a fetish though, but he rarely brings it up.

My point is that you should just be casual about it. Don't make it a huge deal. Take it slow, and sooner or later people don't care. Also, a small tip: Don't go too far into some sort of "furry pride". It might just make you roll deeper into the bottomless chasm of not being accepted.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Dec 12, 2013)

My Dad liked otters and watched *The Pink Panther Show *regularly. Also he loved the Ralph and Sam cartoons on *The Bugs Bunny Show*. My Mom told me once that I probably thought the cartoon characters were real and I could probably write my own cartoon. So it's unlikely that I'd be disowned for being a furry.


----------



## Blackheart the wolf (Dec 15, 2013)

Most of my family probably knows just from looking at my Facebook page lol and they are fine with it. I mean after all you shouldn't have to change who you are based on the thoughts and opinions of others(my personal opinion).


----------



## Marina Neira (Dec 17, 2013)

I used to worry about my friends and especially my boyfriend's friends and family knowing about the furry thing, and felt the need to have a conversation about it to prevent them from getting the wrong idea about my interests or activities based on whatever horror stories they might have heard regarding the fandom. In the end I never had to, because the art I constantly post online makes me being a furry kind of evident I guess? Lol. So everyone knows already and no one cares. The only times I've brought it up, the responses were of the "So what?" sort, except for when I told my entire group of friends when we were out to lunch once time and in addition to the "so what" and "what else is new" responses, one of my friends turned out to be active in the local furry group! So yeah... It's unimportant and not something I feel the need to bring up at this point. I'm just myself. No one cares.

But I guess when people feel that need to "come out", it's because they worry about their friends or family thinking that they like to screw animals or have orgies in fursuits or something. They don't want to be stereotyped so they feel the need to preventively explain and defend themselves, maybe? In some cases it may be warranted to do so.


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 17, 2013)

...

Why the _fuck_ would anyone want to let people know they're a furry?

There is zero benefit to this. LITERALLY ZERO.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 17, 2013)

taras hyena said:


> ...
> 
> Why the _fuck_ would anyone want to let people know they're a furry?
> 
> There is zero benefit to this. LITERALLY ZERO.



THEN HOW COME PEOPLE FEEL SO ARSED TO COME OUT AS BEING GAY, HUH!?! I GUESS YOU JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND WHAT IT'S LIKE TO BE A REAL #FURRY.


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 17, 2013)

I would never put myself in that dark place. Ever.


----------



## Kantress (Dec 18, 2013)

I never 'come out' as a furry to people. I just casually mention it if asked. Actually, I don't even 'come out' as bisexual, either. I just calmly and matter-of-factly state it when the conversation justifies it. People who disapprove of either generally aren't stupid enough to argue with me, nor would I yield to them if they chose to.


----------



## Konotashi (Dec 19, 2013)

I showed a picture of someone in a fursuit to my mom and told her, "I'm going to make one of these!" 
She'd never heard of a furry before, so I told her. 

Now she will likely be my main handler. I told her all the stuff we could go do with me in suit and she was totally down for it. She also stole my Batgirl costume, so we'll probably be parading around town like that - me in a fursuit, whenever I make it, and her as my handler, dressed as Batgirl.


----------



## jorinda (Dec 19, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> THEN HOW COME PEOPLE FEEL SO ARSED TO COME OUT AS BEING GAY, HUH!?! I GUESS YOU JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND WHAT IT'S LIKE TO BE A REAL #FURRY.



I should really fix my irony detector. I'm still not sure if this is serious.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 19, 2013)

^ clearly does not know Toshabi


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 19, 2013)

jorinda said:


> I should really fix my irony detector. I'm still not sure if this is serious.



It's not the irony you need to worry about, it's the. *:V*


----------



## jay-tiger (Jan 6, 2014)

lol, there is never any need to come out as a furry.
I mean, when I started getting into it, I was drawing characters, etc. and my parents were totally cool about it
you can show your interest without blatantly coming out and saying "Guys don't be mad at me but I'm a furry"
and even when I showed interest in fursuiting and making my own suit, my parents reacted a little worried at first, but eased into it as i showed off some of my favorite fursuiters, showed them furcons, all of that.
Really, if you are scared of what your parents will think, turn on the SFW button on the original site and show them what you look at. 

Not to mention- being in to furry porn is a fetish, just like turning on regular human porn and other crap like that. It's something that's normal to hide. Don't feel the need to blurt out everything you feel sexually aroused about to everyone around you. It's not their business.


----------



## soak (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh god, this thread just reminded me of this picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, I don't see why you'd need to tell anyone at all unless it's your parents/friends and they want to know why you're spending all of your time with your hand in your pants staring at a cheetah with breasts. Even then you don't need to tell them.


----------



## Leopold the Leopard (Jan 7, 2014)

It is increadibly important that each and every Furry decides when/if and to whom they want to tell thay are Furries. 
There is not one answer that fits all.

But don't make the mistake to think that you will not risk negative reactions - there will always be people who don't understand. 

Whether you care about those possible reachtions or not is up to you and where you're at in your life right now.


----------



## Wierd657 (Jan 12, 2014)

I really hope your not serious.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 12, 2014)

Leopold the Leopard said:


> It is increadibly important that each and every Furry decides when/if and to whom they want to tell thay are Furries.
> There is not one answer that fits all.
> 
> But don't make the mistake to think that you will not risk negative reactions - there will always be people who don't understand.
> ...



You say this like being a furry is some sort of sexual orientation.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 28, 2014)

I've been considering telling my stepmother, not because I'm worried about her opinion, but rather, complications in the local world.

She keeps asking if I have a GF, or why I don't have one. She doesn't know my position right now. Furries are a touchy subject at my school and most students hate them. The only female I know that likes furries is gay. Nothing wrong with that, but a gay chick and a straight guy is like a square peg in a round hole. However, I don't want to risk it with straight girls I know.  I already have an awkward position as the weird kid, so chances are if I told her I'm a furry she'd dump me. But, maybe if I let it last long enough, and asked her if she truly loved me and nothing would change it, then I'd tell her. I feel I'd have to because she'd find out anyway. So, because of my awkward position, that's why I don't have a GF.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 28, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I've been considering telling my stepmother, not because I'm worried about her opinion, but rather, complications in the local world.
> 
> She keeps asking if I have a GF, or why I don't have one. She doesn't know my position right now. Furries are a touchy subject at my school and most students hate them. The only female I know that likes furries is gay. Nothing wrong with that, but a gay chick and a straight guy is like a square peg in a round hole. However, I don't want to risk it with straight girls I know.  I already have an awkward position as the weird kid, so chances are if I told her I'm a furry she'd dump me. But, maybe if I let it last long enough, and asked her if she truly loved me and nothing would change it, then I'd tell her. I feel I'd have to because she'd find out anyway. So, because of my awkward position, that's why I don't have a GF.



I'm really confused with your post, I can't find the relation between your step-mother, the straight girls, the lesbian and you being a furry, why telling your step-mother why get (who?) dump you?


----------



## TheRH100 (Jan 28, 2014)

jay-tiger said:


> lol, there is never any need to come out as a furry.
> I mean, when I started getting into it, I was drawing characters, etc. and my parents were totally cool about it
> you can show your interest without blatantly coming out and saying "Guys don't be mad at me but I'm a furry"
> and even when I showed interest in fursuiting and making my own suit, my parents reacted a little worried at first, but eased into it as i showed off some of my favorite fursuiters, showed them furcons, all of that.
> ...



Shall I bring back up that it's gonna be tough to convince my parents that I'm a furry? It's gonna be even harder once dr phil airs the upcoming episode with a furry in it. Not only that but I gotta keep secret the fact that I use furaffinity and furaffinity forums from my parents, because to them they are furry sites, and they don't like furries. I bet then they'll associate my anthro animal drawings to furries and have me stop drawing them, my parents really do like the sketches and drawings and all that, but that can all fall down.


----------



## Troj (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm not understanding why your parents dislike furries, RH, especially if they like your drawings.

Have you ever introduced any respectable furry friends to your parents? Shown your parents clean, good art and performances by furry artists and entertainers?

Now, some parents are irrational and rigid, and can't be reasoned or compromised with, no matter how hard you try. With those types, it makes sense to conceal your sexual orientation; political beliefs; religious beliefs; or _otherwise appropriate _hobbies, if you feel that these things will become a source of unnecessary, endless, deeply hurtful conflict. 

Otherwise, I worry about hiding your furry activities from your parents, because it's hard to conceal everything forever, and concealing your furry activities sends the message that there's something about them that needs to be concealed. Bottom line, if you act ashamed or nervous, people will think you're hiding something worth feeling ashamed of or nervous about.

So, if it were me, I'd share your interest in furry with your parents BEFORE the episode, and I'd be honest in sharing my concern that the village idiots whom everyone can't stand will be the ones who will be chosen to appear on the show. 

If YOU don't try to set the tone and frame the narrative here, Dr. Phil will do it for you. You've got to beat him (and others) to the punch.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 28, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I'm really confused with your post, I can't find the relation between your step-mother, the straight girls, the lesbian and you being a furry, why telling your step-mother why get (who?) dump you?



My stepmother does not know I am a furry and she is always talking about me and a GF. The lesbian is a furry but because of our orientations we'd be incompatible. The straight girls may dump me for being a furry. Just some rambling but that's the jist there.

To connect it all, if I told my stepmother about this being the reason why I'm not actively searching for a relationship, she'd be confused as hell. I'd need to tell her I'm a furry for her to understand why its complicated for me.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 28, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> My stepmother does not know I am a furry and she is always talking about me and a GF. The lesbian is a furry but because of our orientations we'd be incompatible. The straight girls may dump me for being a furry. Just some rambling but that's the jist there.
> 
> To connect it all, if I told my stepmother about this being the reason why I'm not actively searching for a relationship, she'd be confused as hell. I'd need to tell her I'm a furry for her to understand why its complicated for me.



Oh, alright then


----------



## RailRide (Jan 28, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I've been considering telling my stepmother, not because I'm worried about her opinion, but rather, complications in the local world.
> 
> She keeps asking if I have a GF, or why I don't have one


. 


> I already have an awkward position as the weird kid.



Does your stepmother know you are thought of as "the weird kid" in your school? 

If so, you already have an excuse--your position on the social pecking order is interfering with your efforts to seek out a GF. It's not like teenagers _don't_ have a reputation for doing that to the low man on the totem pole--and they're *also* not known for having a well-thought-out reason (to an adult) for putting you there either.

There's a reason why the term "high-school politics" is not regarded as a good thing to most of those who have lived through it.

---PCJ


----------



## IAmTheFatman666 (Jan 28, 2014)

Why is this a thing? You don't "come out". It's a hobby. (At least to me.) There's no reason to tell anyone, unless I guess you want to. Now, if someone asks me, sure, I'll tell them. No reason not to. Nothing to be embarrassed about. Considering some of the things you CAN be attracted to and a fan of, this is like enjoying Coke.


----------



## KAS3519 (Feb 9, 2014)

Don't just say something like "Mom, Dad, I'm a furry." That will just make them think that being a furry is something to be ashamed or embarrassed of. Just casually mention it as a side note in a conversation, or when you think it will add to a conversation. (Please correct me if I'm wrong, this is just my speculation)


----------



## Copycat (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm not going to tell my parents because I think it's unnecessary. Even though I am asexual and have no interest in the uh.."lewd" aspects of the fandom whatsoever, telling them would just be...stupid, in my case. Like they literally wouldn't care. They know I cosplay (and even then only a few of my family members support and encourage it, seriously I was blessed with an accepting mother) so if I were to ever obtain a fursuit, which I hope to either next year or two years from now, they'd just see it as another one of my costumes.

Plus we've all seen our fair share of anthropomorphic animals from cartoons - hell we grew up with them! Instead of saying "I'm a furry", I could say to my parents "hey I think humanoid animals like Bugs Bunny are awesome". So for me, unnecessary and they wouldn't give a single shit.

my friends on the other hand, actually know what furries are...and they know I used to hate them (yes, I apologize. It was a phase but mostly because I'd only met the uh...."bad side" of the fandom). There's also this girl, a friend of a friend that it can't STAND and she's a furry. If that gets out then I just know this bitch is going to try talking to me again.

I might tell my s.o. though. He might laugh but I remember years ago maybe when we first started talking he asked me to draw a furry - my drawing skills were even worse then than they are now (if you can believe it) and so I failed...haha.. I doubt he's a furry and I do think that he would have told me if he is, but idk. 

If I tell my friends "hey I think im a furry" they'll laugh and say "I TOLD YOU SO" which I actually don't mind, find funny, and quite honestly, I deserve that xD But eh. I don't see it as a huge deal. I do kind of want to tell him but not yet. I do have a history for liking the things that I once hated, so they won't be surprised. 

I crossdress sometimes, am asexual, definitely not cisgender but I'm not trans/genderfluid/genderqueer either, and I cosplay. So... Being a furry and telling them would be nothing.


----------



## Ohyoupokedme (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm kinda a "closet" furry still, but I think my parents have an idea on what I do.  They caught me a few times looking up art (NOT pornography... _they already caught me for that) _and I don't think they really care otherwise.


----------



## zacharida (Mar 10, 2014)

Mentova said:


> A common topic that seems to be brought up in here people "coming out" as a furry to their friends and family. This is a really bad idea. Here's why:
> 
> -*Furry is not a sexuality.
> 
> ...


 Oh, so i completely wronged myself in telling all my friends about me being in the fandom, i guess. also considering one of my friends has technicaly disowned me and tells me to shut up every time i mention the fandom. doesn't help that I'm also a little bit of a brony.


----------



## zacharida (Mar 10, 2014)

well my advice is that you just try your best to get them to accept you. also if they tell you that you cant draw anthros anymore, well they cant force you not to draw them. find someplace to stash your drawings like i do when friends come over. dont be ashamed of what others dont know!


----------



## Loubell (Mar 10, 2014)

Literally told my mum about this trend of people "coming out" as furries and her response was "why do you need to tell anyone? It's a hobby. Sitting your parents down and being like 'mum, dad, I'm a furry' just makes them think it's a big shameful secret that you're letting them in on. Why would you make it into such a big deal?"

and that is my mums stance on furries.


----------



## craftyandy (Mar 10, 2014)

that, and shit it's a sexual fetish for some if not most if not all. Do you really want to know your parents sexual fetishes and kinks? I sure as hell don't. Shouldn't live solely to please others, because then you become a care taker leading people to take advantage of you. And at the same time you can put on the cute cuddly public image as well, do some charities, events, more then one fur I know has a stable family with kids and a career, no one will be the wiser. The only time people seem to find out is when some disgruntled fur with a self righteous cause exposes them, when the reality is, people like them are are the the real problem. How many ED pages are made by furs against furs?

Anyways I never came out either, I treated it non shalontly "It's a cartoon art convention, costumes etc." My sister was entertained by general con videos I showed her, my brother was weirded out and my dad was proud to show my winning anthrocon video (2009 editing contest)  to his band mates. so there ya go, never became a sit down talk because I was working going to school and not taking heavy drugs, and I was generally happy. All that really mattered to them. And my mom still only reads one book (guess) so she's not very knowledgeable about the world outside the kitchen sad to say,


----------



## Meowser (Mar 23, 2014)

Are there any ways of coming out without making myself sound gay? My mom thinks anything to do with flurries is gay because my eldest brother is a furry and gay. Are there any news articles I can email her? Please help, it'd be like taking a battleship off my back.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 23, 2014)

ShadowWolfe said:


> Are there any ways of coming out without making myself sound gay? My mom thinks anything to do with flurries is gay because my eldest brother is a furry and gay. Are there any news articles I can email her? Please help, it'd be like taking a battleship off my back.



2/10, apply yourself.


----------



## IAN (Mar 23, 2014)

ShadowWolfe said:


> Are there any ways of coming out without making myself sound gay? My mom thinks anything to do with flurries is gay because my eldest brother is a furry and gay. Are there any news articles I can email her? Please help, it'd be like taking a battleship off my back.


 Yes.

Don't.


----------



## KyryK (Mar 23, 2014)

ShadowWolfe said:


> Are there any ways of coming out without making myself sound gay? My mom thinks anything to do with flurries is gay because my eldest brother is a furry and gay. Are there any news articles I can email her? Please help, it'd be like taking a battleship off my back.



Of course, after you come out as a fur (in the most dramatic and overblown manner possible, the fandom is serious business after all) tell her that you're gender queer and consider yourself to be a woman then come out as a lesbian. That way you don't have to spend time explaining to her that just because we're furfags doesn't mean we're all literal fags and she doesn't have to worry that you like the penis. Win/win.


----------



## jorinda (Mar 24, 2014)

ShadowWolfe said:


> Are there any ways of coming out without making myself sound gay? My mom thinks anything to do with flurries is gay because my eldest brother is a furry and gay. Are there any news articles I can email her? Please help, it'd be like taking a battleship off my back.



"Hey mom, look at these drawings. I like that, and I think the costumes also look like fun."
What's gay about that?


----------



## NekoXboy (Apr 7, 2014)

the whole idea of "coming out" as a furry seems so incredibly stupid to me. being a gay guy from a conservative family, i can say FOR CERTAIN being a furry is nothing compared to being gay. you don't get called a disgusting sinner by your elderly polish neighbors for wearing cat ears.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 7, 2014)

NekoXboy said:


> the whole idea of "coming out" as a furry seems so incredibly stupid to me. being a gay guy from a conservative family, i can say FOR CERTAIN being a furry is nothing compared to being gay. you don't get called a disgusting sinner by your elderly polish neighbors for wearing cat ears.


I bet they know all about the sausage.


----------



## SeiiannaKyuako (Apr 7, 2014)

I find it funny that people are asking how to come out as a fur on this thread.
I mean come on.


----------



## NekoXboy (Apr 7, 2014)

d.batty said:


> I bet they know all about the sausage.


XD i just died for a good 5 minutes.

btw the exploited are an awesome band


----------



## Hidoragon (Apr 8, 2014)

Literally every one of my close friends hates furries with a blinding passion. Been that way for 8+ years, they still don't know I'm one. I'm not going to tell them, not going to convince them they're "misinformed" Because what's the point? They already all (platonically)love me for who I am. There's no need to warp that image. There's nothing about furries that I think requires acceptance from others.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 8, 2014)

Hidoragon said:


> Literally every one of my close friends hates furries with a blinding passion. Been that way for 8+ years, they still don't know I'm one. I'm not going to tell them, not going to convince them they're "misinformed" Because what's the point? They already all (platonically)love me for who I am. There's no need to warp that image. There's nothing about furries that I think requires acceptance from others.


I get the impression that anyone who hates such a quirky fandom is just a bit immature.


----------



## FangWarrior (Apr 8, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I get the impression that anyone who hates such a quirky fandom is just a bit immature.


 That's How I feel sometimes, But the the Internet is not allways true, I really hate when people stereotype  us based on the Internet and rumors. They act like it's a true fact,  yet, they read it on the internet... What did their mother teach them,  was it... "allways believe what the Internet has to tell you Timmy"? I  don't think so... 

Sorry, that's just what your comment got me thinking about.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 8, 2014)

MoonFire* said:


> That's How I feel sometimes, But the the Internet is not allways true, I really hate when people stereotype  us based on the Internet and rumors. They act like it's a true fact,  yet, they read it on the internet... What did their mother teach them,  was it... "allways believe what the Internet has to tell you Timmy"? I  don't think so...
> 
> Sorry, that's just what your comment got me thinking about.



Most furries fit at least one of the stereotypes.


----------



## Copycat (Apr 12, 2014)

Im just going to post here instead of creating a whole new topic that'd be kinda useless.

See, i feel like i missed my chance. Four years ago I'm guessing my friend was a furry, as he'd asked me to draw one on a few occasions. But, my artistic skill was even LESS then than it is now, if that's possible, and the drawings were bad. Plus i had pretty much made it known that I hated furries (now that I've matured a little and have actually taken the time to be open about it, that is not the case). Honestly I don't think he still likes furries, I mean it's been 4 years and I know no signs of him liking them. If I know him as well as I think I do then I'm just doubtful that he does.

So, I'm not sure. It's really no big deal, but we tell eachother practically everything, so should I just up and say "ayyyy guess what". I draw a lot, mostly my own characters, unless a friend wants me to draw them a character from something, so maybe I could show him some of my furry drawings...? 

It's really not going to neither enhance nor deminish my quality of life, but it's one of those things where a part of me feels compelled to admit. Knowing me I'll just be pretty casual about it anyways. What do you think, worth it? I'm mostly just curious because I wonder what his fursona would be and I can already think of something that'd suit him.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 19, 2014)

When I told my parents I was a furry, (more or less it was cause I was wearing my tail/collar around everywhere because that's the biggest way I express myself about it) they flipped out.  They went on and on about how people would think they raised me weird and ruin the "reputation of the family" and how people would think they raised me badly.  So they're really trying to put their foot down on me being a furry, despite the fact that A) It's not hurting anybody, B) It's better than a lot of things I *could* be doing, and C) It's kinna where I fit in society.  The oddball.  My friends are (generally) fine with me being a furry cause they know how odd I am.  Anyone wanna give me advice on this?  I'm almost 20 and I'm not sure how much of this I can handle with my parents.  They're also attempting to prevent me from going to Furry Migration this September, but I'm gonna go anyway, I'll be out of the house and at college.


----------



## Troj (Apr 19, 2014)

Well, and d) Rooting YOUR reputation, sense of self-worth, or self-esteem in what _someone else_ says or does means that you've effectively handed over your control of something which is MEANT to belong to you.

The only person you can really ever control _is yourself._ 

It's normal to feel proud of or embarrassed by the things your kid (even your adult kid) does, but a certain point, kids become their own people. The choices they make at that point may reflect how you raised them, or they may not. 

Additionally, as the saying goes, you wouldn't worry so much about what people think of you, if you realized how little they do. Unless you live in an exceptionally nosy and snobby neighborhood, I imagine the Joneses and the Smiths may be too busy dealing with their own lives and their own kids to devote too many brain cells to the kid down the lane who wears what kinda looks like a weird lucky rabbit's foot.

Well, and if your parents think that your simply _being a furry_ and _occasionally wearing a tail _reflects terribly and horribly on them as parents, they should really talk to, say, Dylan Klebold's parents, or the parents of the Steubenville rapists, or James Holmes' parents.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 19, 2014)

I am aware that I can control myself and what I do, but my parents keep giving me b.s. reasons on why I shouldn't be doing what I'm doing.  Originally, way back when I bought my very first tail, it was to learn to not give a flying fack about what people though of me because my mom kept pushing my self esteem through the floor.  This eventually ended up to me being a furry *and* not caring about what people think.  I've told them I don't care if people think I'm weird or whatever, but they keep pushing their opinion that I *should* care and that this whole reputation thing is somehow going to get tarnished.  

Hah, yeah... it's hard to make them understand what being a furry means to me and all because they just don't listen.  The only answer I've gotten from them about it is "Well cause your mom doesn't want you wearing that collar around the house, I'll just have to agree with her.  To, uhm, you know, retain harmony in the household.  Yeah.  And besides, I don't like the way it looks either.  So don't wear it around the house."


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 19, 2014)

ricinsbluebox said:


> I am aware that I can control myself and what I do, but my parents keep giving me b.s. reasons on why I shouldn't be doing what I'm doing.  Originally, way back when I bought my very first tail, it was to learn to not give a flying fack about what people though of me because my mom kept pushing my self esteem through the floor.  This eventually ended up to me being a furry *and* not caring about what people think.  I've told them I don't care if people think I'm weird or whatever, but they keep pushing their opinion that I *should* care and that this whole reputation thing is somehow going to get tarnished.
> 
> Hah, yeah... it's hard to make them understand what being a furry means to me and all because they just don't listen.  The only answer I've gotten from them about it is "Well cause your mom doesn't want you wearing that collar around the house, I'll just have to agree with her.  To, uhm, you know, retain harmony in the household.  Yeah.  And besides, I don't like the way it looks either.  So don't wear it around the house."


For now, their house, their rules. You're just going to have to deal with it until you can move out. When that happens you can do whatever the flying fuck you want.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 19, 2014)

I had a feeling the "Their house, their rules" comment would come up sooner or later.  Yeah, I suppose I'll just have to, I mean that's what I've been doing.  Welp, college starts in about four months and then I'll be free to do whatever.


----------



## Spatel (Apr 19, 2014)

NekoXboy said:


> the whole idea of "coming out" as a furry seems so incredibly stupid to me. being a gay guy from a conservative family, i can say FOR CERTAIN being a furry is nothing compared to being gay. you don't get called a disgusting sinner by your elderly polish neighbors for wearing cat ears.



I don't know about that. I think it depends on the kind of family you're coming out to. My parents certainly didn't respond well to my being a furry, and they had zero issues when I brought my boyfriend over.

There was a period of time after I graduated from college and moved back in with them, when I was doing internships and also looking for work related to my major. During this time I was starting to get into the furry subculture a bit more actively. I'd considered myself a furry since I was 14 or so but never said anything or acted on it. I pretty much had to tell them why I was disappearing for weeks at a time, since I was going to meets and cons. I could've invented any number of lies, and now I wish I had, but I was upfront and honest about it because they were fairly progressive parents and I thought they could handle it. Big mistake. 

Fortunately it's been some years since then. I have a job and my own place and I don't ever need to talk about it again with them.

As far as whatever 'fursecution' it is that furries face, I think it is an actual thing, but it's not as bad as it used to be. There are a few people with strong negative opinions toward Furries, mostly in our generation, most of whom seem to be anime nuts with their own crazy fetishy subculture. Furries used to be internet pariahs and now people don't care all that much. Most of that derision has shifted over to bronies. Thank god for bronies. You brave, hapless, pony-loving autistic manchildren. You really took one for the team and for that I am grateful.


----------



## Troj (Apr 19, 2014)

ricinsbluebox said:


> I am aware that I can control myself and what I do, but my parents keep giving me b.s. reasons on why I shouldn't be doing what I'm doing.



Oh, I wasn't talking about _you_; I was talking about your parents!

After all, _they're_ the ones who are apparently staking the "family reputation" on whether their adult kid wears a tail in his spare time! (If you've represented their side of the story fairly and accurately, that is.)

"What about the family reputation?" stuff always raises _my_ hackles, because that attitude often lends itself to a lot of denial, repression, and sweeping things under the rug in ways that can hurt the entire family. If your family member is doing something silly, dumb, or dangerous, you should be worried because you care about _them_, and not about the Joneses or the Smiths down at the country club.



> The only answer I've gotten from them about it is "Well cause your mom doesn't want you wearing that collar around the house, I'll just have to agree with her.  To, uhm, you know, retain harmony in the household.  Yeah.  And besides, I don't like the way it looks either.  So don't wear it around the house."



That must be incredibly frustrating. Sure, my general approach would probably be to not antagonize or annoy my parents, but it's still a pretty trivial thing for a person to be annoyed or antagonized by. (Well, and I also find it irritating, personally, when people issue  severely skewed or biased advice on these sorts of matters. Gee, how convenient  that the thing I shouldn't wear is _also_ the thing _you _obviously hate!)

If you're not wearing the collar or tail to work, church, funerals, weddings, college interviews, job interviews, or other formal or solemn events or settings, then in my book, this is something for _your parents_ to file under "battles not worth fighting"--_in fact, _this is one of those battles which usually _extends _the duration and _increases_ the severity of the problematic thing you're fighting about the more you fight it!

In line with what I said before, of course _you_ could always choose to end the fighting by just opting not to wear furry items in their presence. That has its pros and cons, obviously. 

The main pro is that it _may_ end the argument when you're under their roof, and that'll leave you with more energy to do what _you_ want when you're out living your own life in the world.

But, on the "con" side, depending on who they are, your parents could start arguments over something new and different (and then that potentially signals that their _actual _problem really _wasn't_ ever actually with the furry accessories), may still quietly seethe because they suspect you've just taken your interest "underground," and/or may decide that because they won this round, they can up the ante and pick bigger fights in the future. 

So, these are just a few of the things you'd have to consider here, obviously.


----------



## NekoXboy (Apr 19, 2014)

Spatel said:


> I don't know about that. I think it depends on the kind of family you're coming out to. My parents certainly didn't respond well to my being a furry, and they had zero issues when I brought my boyfriend over.
> 
> There was a period of time after I graduated from college and moved back in with them, when I was doing internships and also looking for work related to my major. During this time I was starting to get into the furry subculture a bit more actively. I'd considered myself a furry since I was 14 or so but never said anything or acted on it. I pretty much had to tell them why I was disappearing for weeks at a time, since I was going to meets and cons. I could've invented any number of lies, and now I wish I had, but I was upfront and honest about it because they were fairly progressive parents and I thought they could handle it. Big mistake.
> 
> ...


i wasn't saying people would not react badly to being a furry, i just wouldn't equate the two. for me being a furry is in itself just a hobby, whereas being gay is part of who i am, and isn't something i can change. i guess because i don't take being a furry seriously whatsoever i just might not understand, but i feel that they are just two different things. for me, being a furry is just a way to pass time when i'm bored, whereas being gay is a more serious problem in my life because of how hateful the people around me are.

i won't disagree with you on the brony thing XD. i have respect for any grown ass man who can proudly say he is an avid fan of a show made for little girls.


----------



## Troj (Apr 20, 2014)

Well, and to make matters more complicated, enough people both inside and outside of the fandom equate being furry with being gay, so anti-furry sentiment is often just homophobia in a different clothing.

In reality, being furry and being gay are two different things, of course, for the reasons stated by NekoBoy and others.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh!!!  Okay, well that clears up a lot! xD and yes, I am representing their side of the argument fairly and accurately, as they've actually /said/ those things to me.  In fact once they told me to stop expressing myself through being a furry purely based on reputation alone.  

I actually do keep my furry-related side of life where it belongs, like away from said solemn events you mentioned.  Agreed, this is something they shouldn't bother fighting because as it is, I'm not going to just randomly stop being a furry.  In the end, that's what I've been doing-- simply not wearing my collar/tail in their presence.  It kind of bothers me because they put up with it before and all of a sudden my mom has issues with it.  They've basically said I look stupid being the only one in public who wears a tail.

My parents haven't argued with me about my collar and tail since I put them down whenever I'm in the house, so *so* far it seems like that was their only issue.  

Thank you for the advice though,Troj!


----------



## VintageLynx (Apr 23, 2014)

Seems to me (in the UK at least) that in the last couple of years 'furry' is being seen in a better light generally. Along with most here I have not made a thing about 'coming out' as there is nothing to come out with but I have added some of the art to my life and work and have had loads of positive comments - and its always good to talk to average people about the subject and get some smiles and interest. As said previously, Bronies are taking the flack - but even there I have seen acceptance.


----------



## Troj (Apr 23, 2014)

ricinsbluebox said:


> Oh!!!  Okay, well that clears up a lot! xD



Good, I'm glad. I didn't want you to think I was part of the scold-chorus, because I didn't think you needed another person scolding you .

I'm glad just removing the collar seems to have calmed them down.


----------



## Mr. Jumps (Apr 24, 2014)

IAN said:


> Typically the ones who feel they have to "come out" as a furry are the sexually confused teenage boys who are attracted into the furry fandom by the yiff art, assume generic redfox fursonas with no distinctive color markings or attributes, and take what is supposed to be a mere hobby/interest into an obsessive sexual lifestyle.



I admit, you nailed it mate.

I found the fandom based off of the sexual side. Im much much cleaner now, or so I like to think.


----------



## NekoXboy (Apr 25, 2014)

IAN said:


> Typically the ones who feel they have to "come out" as a furry are the sexually confused teenage boys who are attracted into the furry fandom by the yiff art, assume generic redfox fursonas with no distinctive color markings or attributes, and take what is supposed to be a mere hobby/interest into an obsessive sexual lifestyle.


exactly. i think a lot of furries tend to be over-dramatic and take being a furry WAY too seriously. if you honestly think you have to come out to the whole world because you like drawing cat people, then you are either delusional, or extremely, EXTREMELY stupid.

be honest though, who doesn't like some yiff from time to time?


----------



## VintageLynx (Apr 26, 2014)

NekoXboy said:


> exactly. i think a lot of furries tend to be over-dramatic and take being a furry WAY too seriously. if you honestly think you have to come out to the whole world because you like drawing cat people, then you are either delusional, or extremely, EXTREMELY stupid.
> 
> be honest though, who doesn't like some yiff from time to time?



For some, their first crush is a furry character. So add awkwardness, perhaps not being the most desirable date material and the fact that they at least have something tangible with the furry scene and to them it IS important - and coming out again gives them some say in their life and not rely on them having to fit into the hard to understand cliques of school / college.

For me when my mates showed me their prize porn stash most of the poses looked so forced and tacky I couldn't get past the situations and ho ludicrous they were. Fantasy (not necessarily furry) art in new and often beautiful settings was much more appealing to me.I can therefore slightly sympathize will frustrated people feeling the need to get their feelings recognised in a world where everyone feels it important to share every thought.


----------



## NekoXboy (Apr 26, 2014)

i never said that they shouldn't tell people, i just don't think they should treat it like they're coming out as gay. like i've said before, they are just two different things. being gay is a really serious struggle for some people (me included) because of all the hate they get just for being themselves. it's a sexual orientation that can't be changed, it's part of who you are. being a furry is a hobby, even if it is a big part of your life. i really don't take my furriness seriously, so i will use a different example. i love yaoi anime and manga, it's my biggest hobby. just because it's viewed as weird, i don't tell people i'm a yaoi fanboy the same way i tell them i'm gay, because there is a BIG difference between a hobby and a sexuality. i bring it up casually if i want to tell somebody.

it's really the term "come out" that bugs me. if you want to tell people you're a furry, by all means go ahead. in fact, i would encourage you to share your hobby with people, let people know you are a furry, just don't make a big deal out of it. don't approach it like: _"i've been hiding this for a while and i want to be honest with myself and my friends.......i'm a furry_". just bring it up in casual conversation.

what my point is, i actually agree with you, i just don't think you should tell people in a way that makes a huge deal out of it.

as for the porn, you have to find good artists. each has their own style, and you have to look through a lot of crap to find decent art. my favorite artist right now would have to be chancebandit (it's all gay though, so don't look him up if that's not your thing XD)


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 30, 2014)

When I told my parents about my sexual attraction to dragons and my preference to have an anthro girlfriend over a human one, I got these reactions:
-- My mom was disgusted initially. She still doesn't like it all that much, but doesn't press the matter.
-- My stepdad thought, and still thinks, I'd lost my mind. He wonders how that's even possible.
-- My blood dad was confused at first, but soon just let me be. "Different strokes for different folks."


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 30, 2014)

Zan'theros said:


> When I told my parents about my sexual attraction to dragons ."


Why the hell would someone openly tell this as if it was anyone else's business?

You made an idotic move there, imo.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 30, 2014)

Zan'theros said:


> When I told my parents about my sexual attraction to dragons and my preference to have an anthro girlfriend over a human one, I got these reactions:
> -- My mom was disgusted initially. She still doesn't like it all that much, but doesn't press the matter.
> -- My stepdad thought, and still thinks, I'd lost my mind. He wonders how that's even possible.
> -- My blood dad was confused at first, but soon just let me be. "Different strokes for different folks."



wat


----------



## VintageLynx (Apr 30, 2014)

Zan'theros said:


> When I told my parents about my sexual attraction to dragons and my preference to have an anthro girlfriend over a human one....



The line for those starts over there bud...looks like there's a long queue too.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 30, 2014)

Zan'theros said:


> When I told my parents about my sexual attraction to dragons and my preference to have an anthro girlfriend over a human one, I got these reactions:
> -- My mom was disgusted initially. She still doesn't like it all that much, but doesn't press the matter.
> -- My stepdad thought, and still thinks, I'd lost my mind. He wonders how that's even possible.
> -- My blood dad was confused at first, but soon just let me be. "Different strokes for different folks."



Kek

Good job Zan.


----------



## Troj (Apr 30, 2014)

The main purpose of "coming out" as LGB to your parents, co-workers, friends, and others is so they won't be shocked when you bring your future honey along to the Christmas dinner or the company picnic.

The purpose of "coming out" as trans is to prepare for people for if/when you begin to transition, or make other plans to live as your preferred gender. 

My feeling is, unless you _have_ to bring your porn stash or fleshlight to Christmas dinner for some bizarre reason, there's no purpose and no point in revealing to people that you fap to foxes, dragons, or robots, since you likely won't be bringing any of the above home with you to Meet the Parents.


----------



## VintageLynx (Apr 30, 2014)

Troj said:


> The main purpose of "coming out" as LGB to your parents, co-workers, friends, and others is so they won't be shocked when you bring your future honey along to the Christmas dinner or the company picnic.
> 
> The purpose of "coming out" as trans is to prepare for people for if/when you begin to transition, or make other plans to live as your preferred gender.
> 
> My feeling is, unless you _have_ to bring your porn stash or fleshlight to Christmas dinner for some bizarre reason, there's no purpose and no point in revealing to people that you fap to foxes, dragons, or robots, since you likely won't be bringing any of the above home with you to Meet the Parents.



Fair enough, but what if you are infatuated/care only for anthro furry characters and they are your love life? There was that woman who married a bridge - she had a service and got blessed and everything. If someone or something fills your mind and life enough then perhaps people feel like saying something for sanitys sake. Just a thought.


----------



## Spatel (Apr 30, 2014)

Troj said:


> ...there's no purpose and no point in revealing to people that you fap to foxes, dragons, or robots, since you likely won't be bringing any of the above home with you to Meet the Parents.



I think that this idea falls apart as soon as you bring someone to 'Meet the Parents' and the inevitable question pops up: "so how did you two meet each other"?

If you met them at a furry convention and you get asked about it, you have a choice of  lying your ass off, dodging the question, or you could be honest about  it and risk a series of awkward conversations unfolding depending on why you were there.

I think someone should be able to  mention a colorful detail or two about their sex life without someone else busting  their chops about it. Friends do that all the time casually. That's the way humans are. They're a social species. There is a difference between saying you have some sort of kink, if the  conversation goes there, vs shoving dragon dildos in everyone's faces  and then subjecting them to your entire yiff folder while screaming_* "fursecution!!!"*_.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 30, 2014)

Troj said:


> The main purpose of "coming out" as LGB to your parents, co-workers, friends, and others is so they won't be shocked when you bring your future honey along to the Christmas dinner or the company picnic.



And also so they can see that gays are normal ppl and not the baby rapers everyone used to think we were.


----------



## Troj (Apr 30, 2014)

^^That too .



			
				VintageLynx said:
			
		

> Fair enough, but what if you are infatuated/care only for anthro furry  characters and they are your love life? There was that woman who married  a bridge - she had a service and got blessed and everything. If someone  or something fills your mind and life enough then perhaps people feel  like saying something for sanitys sake. Just a thought.



This is a fair point. 

I would still tend to ask oneself WHY one wants to divulge this personal information, and what one hopes will happen as a result.

Since a person can't date or marry a cartoon character, I personally don't see much point in telling people that you're romantically or sexually drawn to cartoon characters. Most people will just tend to dismiss that as "weird" or "TMI" or "weird TMI."

Certainly, I would tend to wait, plan, and reflect before divulging information that most people might casually dismiss as "a weird phase"--especially since, if what I'm sharing is important to me, I don't want it to become a target for potshots.


----------



## Zan'theros (May 1, 2014)

@ Kalmor, Kitsune, and DeCatt
It was a very... _unusual_ series of events that caused me to reveal all of that to my folks. That's a very personal matter, though. All I'll say is that what's done is done, and I'm no worse off because of it.


----------



## Kalmor (May 1, 2014)

It's still extremely weird and completely uncalled for Zan.  Hardly anyone would discuss kinks with their parents, it's not their business.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 1, 2014)

Ah yes! I was about to make a dumb post about this so good thing this one already exists.

I was just genuinely curious what people's parents think?


----------



## Ozriel (May 1, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Ah yes! I was about to make a dumb post about this so good thing this one already exists.
> 
> I was just genuinely curious what people's parents think?



It all depends on how you present it firstly. If you talk about it as if it were something you do in a sleazy motel 8 on a Saturday night, of course your parents are going to give you rather  odd looks.


----------



## Sar (May 9, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Ah yes! I was about to make a dumb post about this so good thing this one already exists.
> 
> I was just genuinely curious what people's parents think?



They honestly don't care and thought it was Pokemon or something. They were more surprised I would draw as a hobby. I never was the creative type when I was a little kid.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 3, 2014)

Honsetly, I don't think my parents wanna know about me being a furry.
They already talk to me like shit when they're moody (which they usually are), and they're quite judgemental. If I have to tell them, I'll wait until I've moved out. That way they won't do anything.


----------



## speedactyl (Jun 5, 2014)

So what constitutes a furry. ?
shhhh not let anyone out side this circle you are one of them..

im trying to keep it in disguise from my other hobby. but sooner or later my friends would find out.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12248190/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13440522/


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 5, 2014)

I just came out as a furry to one of my long time friends from high school.  

I think she knew already before I was sure of it, lol.

And the kicker is...she thinks its hot. XD


----------



## DeCatt (Jun 5, 2014)

d.batty said:


> I just came out as a furry to one of my long time friends from high school.
> 
> I think she knew already before I was sure of it, lol.
> 
> And the kicker is...she thinks its hot. XD



Did you show her your BD collection?


----------



## VintageLynx (Jun 5, 2014)

d.batty said:


> I just came out as a furry to one of my long time friends from high school.
> 
> I think she knew already before I was sure of it, lol.
> 
> And the kicker is...she thinks its hot. XD



Time to get her sorted with a suit and an account here pronto before she changes her mind!


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 5, 2014)

d.batty said:


> the kicker is...she thinks its hot. XD


Wait, _what_?
Not even I, as a furry, understand that kinda logic!
I could imagine 'cute', but _hot_?


----------



## Hewge (Jun 5, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Wait, _what_?
> Not even I, as a furry, understand that kinda logic!
> I could imagine 'cute', but _hot_?



Aren't you only 15? Don't question it, boy!


----------



## Maugryph (Jun 8, 2014)

d.batty said:


> I just came out as a furry to one of my long time friends from high school.
> 
> I think she knew already before I was sure of it, lol.
> 
> And the kicker is...she thinks its hot. XD



Quick! Make her join before she regains her sanity!


----------



## Nyte Kitsune (Sep 19, 2014)

I came out as a furry to a few people 6 years ago, and more recently to my uncle and grandmother. I don't think my grandmother gets it yet, but my uncle put it together really quickly an said, "So its kinda like the Trek convention guys and stuff like that" Some people just get it. We're not a bunch of wackos.. well.. some of us are a bit wacky, but thats what makes us, us. 

And d.batty, you know she's right.. we are hot.. Who wouldn't want a furry BF/GF.. We're like giant stuffed animals, except we can hug and cuddle back.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 19, 2014)

Well, I'd have to say after so many people thought it was cool, I tell nearly anyone I'm a furry if they ask or have suspicions, or use furry lingo on chats. Think of some people who are flamboyantly gay, but for me think of that as nearly flamboyantly furry.

Still don't have the balls to tell my stepmother tho. Something tells me it'll be another thing she can use against me when claiming I'm immature.


----------



## chillybox (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks for the help, it made my life a lot easier.


----------



## SolDirix (Sep 27, 2014)

Personally, I just prefer to refer myself as an anthro artist. Sure, I admit I am _technically_ a furry, but the harsh reality is that the term "furry" has been stolen and misrepresented, and tends to come with unwanted imagery. I prefer to use the term anthro artist since it helps saves face.

Besides, why do you have to label yourself a furry? It's just a word you know . Just do whatever you like to do ;3.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 27, 2014)

Jeeeebus why need to "come out", it's just an artistic hobby. 

"What are your hobbies" "oh, this, that, yadda yadda, drawing cartoon animals, yadda yadda."

Right?
Or have I got this all wrong. What have I joined...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 27, 2014)

The problem with "coming out" is because of the misconception and how the fandom is portrayed in the media, which makes it very hard for some to live out openly because they are worried on how the public image might affect them. It's stressful and unhealthy for some to keep something as "harmless" as the Furry Fandom a secret, thus the reason for the debates of "coming out".


----------



## belmonkey (Sep 27, 2014)

I never treated it as something that I had to come out about, although it would have been awkward telling my mom because she was a big CSI fan. It did eventually come up a few years ago though, to which she replied "Oh god...", but I basically just assured her it was nothing like that one CSI episode, and she seemed fine with it; she actually got me a purple fox plush sometime afterwards, after having described my fursona to her.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's stressful and unhealthy for some to keep something as "harmless" as the Furry Fandom a secret, thus the reason for the debates of "coming out".



It really isn't. 
When you risk getting disowned, fired from your workplace, or assaulted for coming out as "furry", then the debates will be justified. 

In the mean time one can, in fact, shut up about one's hobby until someone asks. Seriously. How hard is it to tack up a few furry things around the room, wear some ears around, or maybe get a shirt with a fluffy anthro whatever and wait until someone asks, "Hey, what's all this about?" And then respond, "Oh it's furry stuff! I'm pretty into the fandom." "Oh? What's that all about?" "I'm glad you asked! The fandom is _______"


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 27, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> "Hey, what's all this about?" And then respond, "Oh it's furry stuff! I'm pretty into the fandom." "Oh? What's that all about?" "I'm glad you asked! The fandom is _______"



And then said person decides to look up Furry on Google and comes across a whole bunch of Yiff art and skewered information about the Furry Fandom, and shock value sells, so there is always the possibility that telling "a trusted one" can backfire. Really, we're our own worst enemy, and only have ourselves to blame for the discriminatory image we currently have, and for some, telling a trusted one is not the worth the payoff for the stress in return.

So as you can see, it's a self destructive loop.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Mr. Fox said:


> And then said person decides to look up Furry on Google and comes across a whole bunch of Yiff art and skewered information about the Furry Fandom, and shock value sells, so there is always the possibility that telling "a trusted one" can backfire. Really, we're our own worst enemy, and only have ourselves to blame for the discriminatory image we currently have, and for some, telling a trusted one is not the worth the payoff for the stress in return.
> 
> So as you can see, it's a self destructive loop.



If you properly and rationally explained then they would both be aware of the unfortunate stigma and not have to google it. Because you just explained it.


----------



## SolDirix (Sep 27, 2014)

Mr. Fox said:


> And then said person decides to look up Furry on Google and comes across a whole bunch of Yiff art and skewered information about the Furry Fandom, and shock value sells, so there is always the possibility that telling "a trusted one" can backfire.
> 
> So as you can see, it's a self destructive loop.



Strange. Whenever I type in "Furry fandom", the top sites show accurate information. The Unencylopedia Dramatica doesn't even come up ^^.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Probably helps to have your google search set to safe search. 
I leave it off for.....



_â€‹reasons_


----------



## SolDirix (Sep 27, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Probably helps to have your google search set to safe search.



I don't really use safe search... ever. (muhahahahaha >:3)


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Sep 27, 2014)

My parents wouldn't even get it if I told them I was "furry", and they probably still wouldn't if I explained to them what it means.

I kind of told my friend about it. She didn't even really react. 
My boyfriend found out about it on his own by looking at my old (bad) artwork. He used to be furry in high school but ended up hating the community with a passion in the end. 
At least he acknowledges that not everyone is a bad egg, and is either neutral or supportive of the things I'm doing in the community.


----------



## SolDirix (Sep 27, 2014)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> My parents wouldn't even get it if I told them I was "furry", and they probably still wouldn't if I explained to them what it means.



Just tell them your an animal cartoonist, or anthro artist. Like Walt Disney. It'll probably be easier for them to understand.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 27, 2014)

Funnily enough, my mum knows what furry art is. And she's like "meh". She's used to my wacky escapades anyway. 
My boyfriend knows what it is, and knows I like to dip into it occasioanlly, doesn't care much. Because even though he doesn't associate with the fandom  at all he always calls himself a dromaeosaur and gets almost mock-upset if I hint at him being human lol. And he says if he had the chance he would get a really snazzy state of the art dino suit. But he's not a furry, and does like to joke about my on-off involvement, making yiff jibes and saying I want to fuck Koba and stuff (I don't), but it's all a bit of harmless fun.

I've never been the sort to keep hobbies secret, I dunno, I don't think I can.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 28, 2014)

My parents are probably more interested in the fandom than I am. If there's a documentary on about furries, my dad will watch it and go out of his way to find me and let me know it's on. He's quite... what's the word... strong, on the idea that the fandom is mis-represented by a minority, and pretty much refuses to accept that adult art/suiting is even a part of the fandom. I guess I'm quite lucky that my parents are like that.

I guess they are used to me doing weird things but still being me.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 28, 2014)

I told like 8 of my best friends I was a furry.

One said she was a furry herself, 3 or 4 said they liked furries too but didn't want to be one, 2 or 3 didn't really care, and only one had started with  negative reaction. He changed after I explained the situation though to another don't care.

Pretty much in 10th grade, something made like 90% the freshmen go furry. They wore ears and tails, and made animal noises. They were, however, very disruptive. That friend with a negative reaction? He was running in the gym when a furry chick came up and rubbed on him, cooing. He nearly punched her but instead yelled in her face.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Sep 28, 2014)

I don't think its important or necessary for me to tell them, tbh. Although sometime down the road when I move back in and transfer to the local university they are probably going to see the tails and stuff that I have bought and might question me about it. I will just tell them that they are "accessories" or something, they will shake their head and move on like they usually do when I do something they think is weird.


----------



## Gronix (Sep 28, 2014)

Over here, my friends have no idea what is it, not that they even care. The whole furry thing is not that popular here, even I discovered it fairly late


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 28, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I told like 8 of my best friends I was a furry.
> 
> One said she was a furry herself, 3 or 4 said they liked furries too but didn't want to be one, 2 or 3 didn't really care, and only one had started with  negative reaction. He changed after I explained the situation though to another don't care.
> 
> Pretty much in 10th grade, something made like 90% the freshmen go furry. They wore ears and tails, and made animal noises. They were, however, very disruptive. That friend with a negative reaction? He was running in the gym when a furry chick came up and rubbed on him, cooing. He nearly punched her but instead yelled in her face.


What the devil kind of school do you go to??


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 28, 2014)

A public high school, which just recently split freshmen mostly off of us and into junior high with 7th and 8th graders, with middle being 4th through 6th and elementary up to 3rd.

Glad I never had to deal with those freshfurs tho. From what I heard, they were total furfags but without the sex. Think the kiddy little roleplays.


----------



## SkyGuy135 (Sep 28, 2014)

My "coming out" happened by accident really. Me and a group of my friends were playing smash bros when one of my friends realized I always picked wolf as my character. He turns to me and says "why are you always wolf? You a furry or somthing?" Not even thinking, jokingly I relpy "gotta keep that status somehow!" after I realized what I just said everyone was staring at me. Turned out they didn't really care but warned me they were still gonna tease me either way. Knowing my friends, showing we still care for one another is constantly giving each other grief no matter what the subject! XD


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Sep 28, 2014)

Just gonna make some corrections... (some corrections to this @$$hole thread that only serves to spew hate and promote misunderstanding)



Mentova said:


> A common topic that seems to be brought up in here people "coming out" as a furry to their friends and family. This is a really bad idea. Here's why:
> 
> -*Furry is not a sexuality.
> 
> ...



*-Furry is a sexuality

*Some people just aren't attracted to humans. Some people also feel that their species isn't 100% human.  Hence, furries. (So I guess its part sexuality, part species identity: comparable to being gay/straight and cisgender/transgender).
*
-You might be disowned for being furry

*
My family is pretty understanding.  But if you just explain to people that you feel like you should be a different species (that you would feel more yourself if you looked like a wolf, fox, whatever), and that you are primarily attracted to anthro/furry people, most people are OK with it.
*
-It will make you happier to be yourself
*
Speaking from my own experiences, my family and friends find it a lot easier to understand why I like to fursuit around them if I explain it appropriately.  I just say that I always felt like I should be some other-than-human species, and that I'm dressing up in a way that expresses that part of me.


-------------------------

I get that a lot of people on FAF simply participate in the furry community as some kind of hobby.  However, I always feel the need to speak up when this subject comes up... mostly because a lot of you speak so hatefully when it does.

If you like to go on FAF or go to Anthrocon, that doesn't make you furry.  All FAF is is just a site that attracts a large percentage of furries.  If you like to draw anthros, that makes you an *artist*.

The notion that furry people go on FAF, or that furry people go to Anthrocon... these are stereotypes.  Saying you're furry because you do draw anthros and have a "fursona" sounds as ridiculous as if you were to say that you're gay because you like interior decorating or because you are really neat and tidy.

I've seen, on this forum, people say time and time again that they are *NOT* attracted to humans and prefer anthros/furries/ whatever-you-want-to-call-them... they keep saying they are *not attracted to humans*.

What I really don't get is how some people (who I won't name) bash furry sex all the time... like "oh your fursuit must be so nasty and crusty" or "no one wants to see your fucktoy in public".... like I don't know how to clean a fursuit?  Or, like people have never had sex in their clothes before?  (So if you have sex in your pants, those are forever sex pants and unclean??)  AND THEN THE SAME PERSON who was saying this stuff was like "But I'm gonna get a 'murrsuit' because my boyfriend wants to yiff my fursona."  WHAT IS UP WITH THAT?

It's important for me to speak up in these kinds of threads because you need to know that I have a voice, too.  Plus, if I were still in high school, I would have liked to have seen this kind of support and agreement and affirmation, even if its just from some stranger on the internet.

So, in conclusion, humans are unattractive, and furries are hot.

The end.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 28, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> -wall of bullshit-



You aren't prepared for life, go back to sofurry


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Sep 28, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> *-Furry is a sexuality
> 
> *Some people just aren't attracted to humans. Some people also feel that their species isn't 100% human.  Hence, furries. (So I guess its part sexuality, part species identity: comparable to being gay/straight and cisgender/transgender).



Actually being cisgender or transgender isn't a sexuality either, since it has nothing to do with who or what you are sexually attracted to.
That being said, "furry" is not a sexuality either. It CAN be a fetish, but it isn't defined by that alone.




> I get that a lot of people on FAF simply participate in the furry community as some kind of hobby.  However, I always feel the need to speak up when this subject comes up... mostly because a lot of you speak so hatefully when it does.
> 
> If you like to go on FAF or go to Anthrocon, that doesn't make you furry.  All FAF is is just a site that attracts a large percentage of furries.  If you like to draw anthros, that makes you an *artist*.
> 
> The notion that furry people go on FAF, or that furry people go to Anthrocon... these are stereotypes.  Saying you're furry because you do draw anthros and have a "fursona" sounds as ridiculous as if you were to say that you're gay because you like interior decorating or because you are really neat and tidy.



You are a furry if you a) are a fan of anthropomorphic animals and b) if you choose to label yourself as a furry. Those are the only qualifications, and people who don't identify as furry are allowed to post on these forums and do whatever the hell they want, tbh. So long as it doesn't break the rules.


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Sep 29, 2014)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> Actually being cisgender or transgender isn't a sexuality either, since it has nothing to do with who or what you are sexually attracted to.
> That being said, "furry" is not a sexuality either. It CAN be a fetish, but it isn't defined by that alone.



People always miss the point of what I'm saying when I talk about this.  I know that cis/transgender isn't a sexuality.  I'm saying that there are *some people* out there who feel they should be a different species in the same way that transgender folks feel they should be a different gender.  In my opinion, this is a major reason why people create "fursonas".  I think that by creating fursonas, lots of people are basically saying "I want to be this species".

That being said, we all know that furry porn exists, and we all know that some people have a preference for furry porn over porn involving humans.  This might make some people uncomfortable, but it's true.  The people with this preference have been that way their entire lives.  I keep hearing people say that furry porn is a fetish, or that furry porn involves being attracted to something that doesn't exist.  But I say that the object of furries' sexual attraction does in fact exist, and that the desire for what you see in furry porn is not a fetish.

So, if you have a preference for furry porn, then the best way to live out that fantasy is to date someone who actually wants to be an anthro wolf/fox/whatever.  If you have a fursona, the attractive part about you, to a furry, is the fact that you want to be whatever your fursona is.

I would say that someone's furriness is a part of their sexual orientation because it's not about being attracted to a fursuit or furry pornography on the internet.  It's about taking someone's desire to be a different species seriously and being attracted to them because of who/what they are.



monochromatic-dragon said:


> You are a furry if you a) are a fan of anthropomorphic animals and b) if you choose to label yourself as a furry. Those are the only qualifications, and people who don't identify as furry are allowed to post on these forums and do whatever the hell they want, tbh. So long as it doesn't break the rules.



I already mentioned this before.  You don't have to be furry to go to Anthrocon or to make an account on FAF.  FAF is nothing more than a hub where conversation takes place.  Anthrocon is just an event where speeches are given and items are bought and sold.

Sure, if you use Snapchat, you can be called a "snapchatter".  If you go to Star Trek conventions, you can be called "a trekkie".  See, the thing is, we're using the same word to describe completely different things.  You say that using FAF or going to Anthrocon makes you "a furry".  I won't disagree with that.  It's just that there happens to be this overlap between people who are interested in this because it's their hobby, and people who are here because we're drawn to it because of who we are.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 29, 2014)

I think you're taking this way too seriously.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 29, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> Some people also feel that their species isn't 100% human.



Some people are crazy.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 29, 2014)

Sadly, he makes a point about a few things. Why else would half of the batshit crazies in this community draw and/or commission Yiff art? So I think he's right to assume that this community acts as a sexual orientation to some degree.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 29, 2014)

Mr. Fox said:


> Sadly, he makes a point about a few things. Why else would half of the batshit crazies in this community draw and/or commission Yiff art?



Because we.. like... it?


----------



## RedSavage1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Being attracted to trees isn't a sexuality. It's called being a dendrophilliac. 
Being attracted to a car isn't a sexuality. It's called being a mechanophiliac.
Being attracted to feet isn't a sexuality. It's called being a podophiliac.

Being attracted to thought of seeing oneself as an anthro-morphic animal or otherwise is not a sexuality. It's called Autozoophilia. 


But you know what? To each their own. Believe what you want to believe. Make your _thing _whatever the hell you want it to be. Don't demand any kind of recognition from anyone else though. Just -be- if it means that so much to you.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Oct 1, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> People always miss the point of what I'm saying when I talk about this.  I know that cis/transgender isn't a sexuality.  I'm saying that there are *some people* out there who feel they should be a different species in the same way that transgender folks feel they should be a different gender.  In my opinion, this is a major reason why people create "fursonas".  I think that by creating fursonas, lots of people are basically saying "I want to be this species".
> 
> People create fursonas for all different reasons. Some people just create them so that they can fursuit as something because they think its fun, or because they want to roleplay as an anthro, and some people even create them just so that they can collect art. Don't just ass
> 
> ...



It is still a *FETISH*. Nothing more involved than that. One might prefer furry porn over all others, but its still just a preference. This is all getting ridiculously involved and I think that you need to step away from your computer for a bit and quit drinking that sofurry kool-aid. 




> See, the thing is, we're using the same word to describe completely different things.  You say that using FAF or going to Anthrocon makes you "a furry".  I won't disagree with that.  It's just that there happens to be this overlap between people who are interested in this because it's their hobby, and people who are here because we're drawn to it because of who we are.



No. As I said, the only real definition of a furry is someone who likes anthropomorphic animals in some fashion. It can be as little as someone liking cartoon animals, to being obsessed with collecting all of the Sonic video games and DVDs and drawing only those characters, all the way down to people who only get off to furry porn. Those things are all by definition "furry". 

Using this website or going to Anthrocon doesn't make someone furry. Liking anthros and calling yourself "furry" does.


----------



## IAN (Oct 1, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> ........



I gotta love when the hate against furries is blamed on media and satire representation of furries.

I think I see the real reason right here, very clearly actually.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 1, 2014)

Taralack said:


> I think you're taking this way too seriously.


Eversleep multi?


----------



## Filter (Oct 13, 2014)

Coming out as a furry is like coming out as fan of music that isn't popular where you live. A little apprehension may be justified, but it isn't a sexuality.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 14, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> People always miss the point of what I'm saying when I talk about this.  I know that cis/transgender isn't a sexuality.  I'm saying that there are *some people* out there who feel they should be a different species in the same way that transgender folks feel they should be a different gender.  In my opinion, this is a major reason why people create "fursonas".  I think that by creating fursonas, lots of people are basically saying "I want to be this species".



Species Dysphoria. 
That's completely different from being a furry.



> That being said, we all know that furry porn exists, and we all know that some people have a preference for furry porn over porn involving humans.  This might make some people uncomfortable, but it's true.  The people with this preference have been that way their entire lives.  I keep hearing people say that furry porn is a fetish, or that furry porn involves being attracted to something that doesn't exist.  But I say that the object of furries' sexual attraction does in fact exist, and that the desire for what you see in furry porn is not a fetish.



A preference for porn is a subjective notion since humans have differentiating interests and tastes when it comes to sexual content. Some people prefer furry porn for a myriad of reasons, but it does not make one "Furry sexual" the same way liking hentai "Hentai-sexual".
And yes, if you strongly prefer sexual furry content over others, that alone makes it a fetish tailored to your furry taste.





> I would say that someone's furriness is a part of their sexual orientation because it's not about being attracted to a fursuit or furry pornography on the internet.  It's about taking someone's desire to be a different species seriously and being attracted to them because of who/what they are.



That's false and would fall into the "Furry lifestyle" category if a person combines their hobby into their everyday way of life. 
The desire to be a different species is a completely different subject matter altogether.





> I already mentioned this before.  You don't have to be furry to go to Anthrocon or to make an account on FAF.  FAF is nothing more than a hub where conversation takes place.  Anthrocon is just an event where speeches are given and items are bought and sold.



Which is true, but a lot of furries HAPPEN to go to anthrocon the same way that furries would HAPPEN to go to Dragon*con, Blizzcon, Bronycon, NYCC, or Anime Weekend Atlanta. Cons tend to hold to a specific interest with a bit of mixing to it that caters to a whole fanbase since they have a little for everyone. And most furries are "hybrids" when it comes to other fandoms. Furry Whovians, Furry-trekkies, etc.




> Sure, if you use Snapchat, you can be called a "snapchatter".  If you go to Star Trek conventions, you can be called "a trekkie".  See, the thing is, we're using the same word to describe completely different things.  You say that using FAF or going to Anthrocon makes you "a furry".  I won't disagree with that.  It's just that there happens to be this overlap between people who are interested in this because it's their hobby, and people who are here because we're drawn to it because of who we are.



Like what Mono stated, you call yourself a furry if you fit those two criteria, or drawn to it because of social reasons alone to and comfortable enough to be interested and call yourself a furry beyond the social hubs. There's no real "true Scotsman". Either you call yourself one because you deeply enjoy the content or you aren't.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 14, 2014)

Holy sweet jesus tits what did I miss?


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 14, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Holy sweet jesus tits what did I miss?



Dramatic furry garbage.


----------



## Fiab (Oct 14, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Holy sweet jesus tits what did I miss?



Just someone a point of view that makes you weep for humanity more than normal.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 14, 2014)

ITT: furfaggotry


----------



## IAN (Oct 14, 2014)

In my eyes if you can't say "I'm a furry" as easily as you could say "I like [band]" or "I like [sport]" or "I like collecting [item]" or anything of the like, you're doing it wrong. "It," being your participation in the furry fandom.

Even if you do have a yiffy/fetish side; just DON'T FUCKING BRING IT UP. Talk about cartoons and shit, talk about how you like cute/fluffy shit, talk about artwork and shit. It's not hard.


Unless that yiffy/fetishy side is all you have, which in that case furry is just a sexual fetish for you and I feel sorry for you. If that's the case don't bring up furry at all and just keep fapping to whatever you find on Fchan.


If you treat furry as a lifestyle, don't talk to anyone else except for a psychologist because something is seriously wrong with you. Sorry but furry as a "lifestyle" just doesn't fucking happen, don't even think about pulling in some horseshit defense because you just can't defend it.


----------



## Kleric (Oct 14, 2014)

IAN said:


> Unless that yiffy/fetishy side is all you have, which in that case furry is just a sexual fetish for you and I feel sorry for you. If that's the case don't bring up furry at all and just keep fapping to whatever you find on Fchan.



I was actually more comfortable under the Idea that a lot if not most people are here because of that reason. Why I joined and stayed here in these forums is because I fell in love with the community, but the reason I found it in the first place was because I was purely just weird and this was a fetish to me. I suppose another contribution was being around mostly (or so I may think) people who have the same weirdness, that made me feel comfortable. But as for reasons why one may have to feel sorry for me seems almost belittling, as if I was purely just a taint to what is as comparably innocent as sports and playing in a band. To what has come up with it's own sexual terminology, I came here under the impression that those kind of things are simply apart of what the furry fandom is overall, and that there wouldn't be labels as for why you've become apart of it just so one could escape the unreasonable views of the general public. You do have a right to express your innocence inside the fandom, but it seems a little crude to disassociate yourself with from rest of the community under the same umbrella by saying you're not "that kind" of furry.

Maybe it's because I'm already as far away as I can be from what someone could deem a "respectable" furry, but if I was only here because I thought anthropomorphic animals were cute and fluffy, I'd not value my reputation from unreasonable views over my association with the good people apart of something we all share one way or another, weird or not.
If I ever admit to being a furry, I'll take all the ill-reputable notions that come with the term that are only even true for some, so long as it means I'm apart of something that's full of people I've come to love.


----------



## IAN (Oct 14, 2014)

Kleric said:


> I was actually more comfortable under the Idea that a lot if not most people are here because of that reason. Why I joined and stayed here in these forums is because I fell in love with the community, but the reason I found it in the first place was because I was purely just weird and this was a fetish to me. I suppose another contribution was being around mostly (or so I may think) people who have the same weirdness, that made me feel comfortable. But as for reasons why one may have to feel sorry for me seems almost belittling, as if I was purely just a taint to what is as comparably innocent as sports and playing in a band. To what has come up with it's own sexual terminology, I came here under the impression that those kind of things are simply apart of what the furry fandom is overall, and that there wouldn't be labels as for why you've become apart of it just so one could escape the unreasonable views of the general public. You do have a right to express your innocence inside the fandom, but it seems a little crude to disassociate yourself with from rest of the community under the same umbrella by saying you're not "that kind" of furry.
> 
> Maybe it's because I'm already as far away as I can be from what someone could deem a "respectable" furry, but if I was only here because I thought anthropomorphic animals were cute and fluffy, I'd not value my reputation from unreasonable views over my association with the good people apart of something we all share one way or another, weird or not.
> If I ever admit to being a furry, I'll take all the ill-reputable notions that come with the term that are only even true for some, so long as it means I'm apart of something that's full of people I've come to love.



So what your essentially saying is that you were the offbeat neckbeard who sat alone in the corner away from the other kids, clad in a black trenchcoat covered in cheeto dust and a fedora/trilby, who people were afraid to talk to and had the 2TB HD loaded with tentacle hentai and torrented-furry yiff from paysites, and that you seeked the furry fandom to become "accepted"?


Yeah it would definately be a wise idea not to let anyone know you're a furry. Not only because I forsee people gaining false impressions of the fandom but because if you are what you are describe, you are not a furry. Just a fapper.


----------



## Kleric (Oct 14, 2014)

IAN said:


> So what your essentially saying is that you were the offbeat neckbeard who sat alone in the corner away from the other kids, clad in a black trenchcoat covered in cheeto dust and a fedora/trilby, who people were afraid to talk to and had the 2TB HD loaded with tentacle hentai and torrented-furry yiff from paysites, and that you seeked the furry fandom to become "accepted"?
> 
> 
> Yeah it would definately be a wise idea not to let anyone know you're a furry. Not only because I forsee people gaining false impressions of the fandom but because if you are what you are describe, you are not a furry. Just a fapper.



Very little of that could be perceived as something I implied, but all of it is nowhere near the truth. It seems like you either haven't read everything, or you read it with no intention of understanding the message. If you're not willing to try to understand a viewpoint differing from your own, and instead lash back at the person simply because they slightly disagree with how you view the matter at hand, then there's no reason for us to discuss anything.


----------



## IAN (Oct 15, 2014)

Kleric said:


> Very little of that could be perceived as something I implied, but all of it is nowhere near the truth. It seems like you either haven't read everything, or you read it with no intention of understanding the message. If you're not willing to try to understand a viewpoint differing from your own, and instead lash back at the person simply because they slightly disagree with how you view the matter at hand, then there's no reason for us to discuss anything.



What I interpreted was that you were brought into the fandom because you like t9 wank it to anthro drawings and are still here soely for that (with the addition of a ton of unnessacary fancy vocabulary). 

And as I said, in my eyes that's just sad and to me you aren't what I'd call a "furry," just a fapper. Or to he better in terminology, a fetishist. You're here because it all just turns you on, not because you are a fan of artwork featuring anthropomorphic cartoon animals.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Oct 15, 2014)

Well shit. I have seen a lot of prominent people on these forums confess to being introduced to the fandom through porn first. But now obviously their interest in furries has evolved. Give Kleric some time, and I think that he will join that bandwagon.


----------



## Deo (Oct 15, 2014)

Can I help burn the nonbeliever too?


----------



## Kleric (Oct 15, 2014)

IAN said:


> What I interpreted was that you were brought into the fandom because you like t9 wank it to anthro drawings and are still here soely for that (with the addition of a ton of unnessacary fancy vocabulary).
> 
> And as I said, in my eyes that's just sad and to me you aren't what I'd call a "furry," just a fapper. Or to he better in terminology, a fetishist. You're here because it all just turns you on, not because you are a fan of artwork featuring anthropomorphic cartoon animals.



Please, for your own sake, don't just interpret things the way you want to. You'd be better off trying to flame me with things that are actually true.
Did anyone else understand what I intended with my block of text? Surely it can't be that unclear. :|


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 15, 2014)

IAN said:


> What I interpreted was that you were brought into the fandom because you like t9 wank it to anthro drawings and are still here soely for that (with the addition of a ton of unnessacary fancy vocabulary).
> 
> And as I said, in my eyes that's just sad and to me you aren't what I'd call a "furry," just a fapper. Or to he better in terminology, a fetishist. You're here because it all just turns you on, not because you are a fan of artwork featuring anthropomorphic cartoon animals.



Hey boys and girls!
You have furries and then you have "Furverts".
Pick one! *Girlish giggling*

Anyways I have to agree to an extent, but people who come here solely to get their titwanks to gigantic furry cock and poop porn are furries. They are just another category of furries under the fandom umbrella. 
So basically, a pervert. :V



Deo said:


> Can I help burn the nonbeliever too?



No. 



Kleric said:


> Please, for your own sake, don't just interpret things the way you want to. You'd be better off trying to flame me with things that are actually true.
> Did anyone else understand what I intended with my block of text? Surely it can't be that unclear. :|



I did. Social reasons. Got it.
Unfortunately, people who do not participate in the filthy cesspit of the furvert umbrella will often be painted with the filth brush by what perceptions there are. Yet, they are fading. Furries are becoming less known as filthy pervert closet pedos and more or less nerds who work at Comp USA and moonlight conventions in their fursuit that they spent too much money on. :V


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 15, 2014)

I came out to my parents as a Croc. Now I live in a hot tub, thanks mom and dad!


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 15, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> I came out to my parents as a Croc. Now I live in a hot tub, thanks mom and dad!



-shoves face-


Your dedicated croc is too much for me to handle.


----------



## Kleric (Oct 15, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> Hey boys and girls!
> I did. Social reasons. Got it.
> Unfortunately, people who do not participate in the filthy cesspit of the furvert umbrella will often be painted with the filth brush by what perceptions there are. Yet, they are fading. Furries are becoming less known as filthy pervert closet pedos and more or less nerds who work at Comp USA and moonlight conventions in their fursuit that they spent too much money on. :V



The message was more of what I'd do regardless of how I came here. I mentioned I stayed here because I fell in love with the community, not because I'm a pervert, but because I personally liked the people it consisted of. That's the driving reason behind the conclusion; you said yourself that the completely innocent, and the furverts are under the same "furry" umbrella, which is what makes up this community. My point was that even if I was a completely clean furry, I would not disassociate myself with the community I've come to love (which includes both clean and perverted people) by labeling myself "not that kind of furry" just so I could be viewed more pleasantly in the eyes of  unreasonable people who think all furry's are perverts and should be condemned for it.
This is just what I'd do, I don't expect anyone else to think the same way, you do have complete rights to express your innocence inside this fandom. It's just that for me, I'd be willing to take the negative general notions that comes with the term "furry" that is actually true for some people even if it wasn't true for me, so long as It meant I was one with the community I fell in love with.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 15, 2014)

Meh it's like me and Tumblr. Came for the gifs, stayed for the reblogs. 


.... no pun intended.


----------



## Fluffy_Mess (Oct 18, 2014)

A Bible huh ? 

I dont know , my Mother .... And other mother can really believe in religion ...  Altho religion doesn't believe in them ....


----------



## Pyroar (Oct 19, 2014)

This post is good and I like it.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 21, 2014)

Kleric said:


> The message was more of what I'd do regardless of how I came here. I mentioned I stayed here because I fell in love with the community, not because I'm a pervert, but because I personally liked the people it consisted of. That's the driving reason behind the conclusion; you said yourself that the completely innocent, and the furverts are under the same "furry" umbrella, which is what makes up this community. My point was that even if I was a completely clean furry, I would not disassociate myself with the community I've come to love (which includes both clean and perverted people) by labeling myself "not that kind of furry" just so I could be viewed more pleasantly in the eyes of  unreasonable people who think all furry's are perverts and should be condemned for it.
> This is just what I'd do, I don't expect anyone else to think the same way, you do have complete rights to express your innocence inside this fandom. It's just that for me, I'd be willing to take the negative general notions that comes with the term "furry" that is actually true for some people even if it wasn't true for me, so long as It meant I was one with the community I fell in love with.



And that's fine.

The fandom itself is kind of like a convention. Many things for people to go to, but you do not need to participate in all of them.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 12, 2014)

Good thing you didn't come out as a gator. your parents would of said 'see you later!'

geez that was a terrible pun ..


----------



## MegaMew (Nov 12, 2014)

I dont know, I had a pretty suckish experience when I first started to show that I'm a furry. My good friend of mine got me into it and she explained many of the ins-and-outs. So I chose my fursona and that was it for a few days. Then I decided I'd like to show said interest in it by renaming myself as 'Mew the panda' and so on. I didn't announce it to the world, but I was confronted by one of my closest friends, he went off on me purely by seeing the name, and went to say I wasn't his friend anymore until I get out of this 'Phase.'. The same happened with about 2 others as well. While it sucked that some of my closest friends abandoned me for believing the stereotypes and attacked me for it, At least at the end of the day I'm _ME_, and not whom others want me to be. Just wanted to share my beginnings with you all to show that even when you don't represent it as a sexuality or whatever fits your terms, _It still is, more often then not, viewed as one, no matter what statistics you put in ones face._


----------



## Booker (Nov 13, 2014)

Ok I read thru the 10 pages of forum madness that this thread is so now I must contribute. 

Hi my name is Booker and I'm a Furry..... wait wrong thread

I have shared my interest in the fandom with some close friends who either would get it or would get a kick out of hearing about it, usually drinks were involved. Now my group of friends are a fairly promiscuous bunch. So this wasn't anything crazy to them, well the darker side of the fandom as some of you like to refer to it as. They were how ever a bit surprised and thought it was a bit weird that there is a whole following of artists, cons and fursuiters who do this for non-sexual reasons. It just blew their mind that people would be into all this just because they like anthro characters.  Yup should of just left the conversation in the gutter with these friends.

Its not "Coming Out" just sharing your interest with friends!!!!


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 17, 2014)

Booker said:


> Ok I read thru the 10 pages of forum madness that this thread is so now I must contribute.
> 
> Hi my name is Booker and I'm a Furry..... wait wrong thread
> 
> ...



There is a fandom where people like anthropomorphic creatures with no sexual or fetishes attached? What is this fandom called?

Joking aside, people have been drawing 'furries' before the fandom even existed. We humans love to anthropomorphize everything, that's what we do. 
There will always be that small number of people in a fandom that will ruin it for everyone else.


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 18, 2014)

You need to _come out_ as a furries as much as other people need to _come out_ as stamps or military equipment collectors.


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 21, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> You need to _come out_ as a furries as much as other people need to _come out_ as stamps or military equipment collectors.



> In Soviet Russia, our cars all run on Kerosene :V
> I'm a stupid butt from stupid land :V


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 27, 2014)

Relevant.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 27, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Relevant.
> 
> -snip-


Oh god no.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 27, 2014)

Alright, no more internet for me today. :V


----------



## MissFleece (Nov 27, 2014)

> Relevant.



WHY WOULD YOU THINK THAT WAS OKAY.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 27, 2014)

I think that was some pretty good trolling


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 28, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Relevant.



Irrelevant.  This belongs in whatever thread that's about whatever you want to come out as, Red, because whatever you're into is closer to that than to what I'm into.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 28, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> Irrelevant.  This belongs in whatever thread that's about whatever you want to come out as, Red, because whatever you're into is closer to that than to what I'm into.



wat


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 28, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> wat



:O


----------



## Joey (Nov 28, 2014)

Origin found. Also made the rounds on reddit this month. 

http://aryion.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=39088


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 29, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> Irrelevant.  This belongs in whatever thread that's about whatever you want to come out as, Red, because whatever you're into is closer to that than to what I'm into.



wtf?


----------



## KyryK (Nov 29, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> Irrelevant. This belongs in whatever thread that's about whatever you want to come out as, Red, because whatever you're into is closer to that than to what I'm into.


You see all those words make sense individually but what you've done is thrown them all together and created an incoherent mess.

Anyway, possible translation: Being trans is a lot closer to being an anal vore fetishist than being a furry is.

How that makes sense is anyone's guess.


----------



## IAN (Nov 29, 2014)

Have any of you seriously not been able to figure out that this Nanaki weirdo is a troll yet?

I mean really, no one who is actually this fucked in the head would even be capable of using a computer keyboard to post seriously.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 29, 2014)

KyryK said:


> You see all those words make sense individually but what you've done is thrown them all together and created an incoherent mess.
> 
> Anyway, possible translation: Being trans is a lot closer to being an anal vore fetishist than being a furry is.
> 
> How that makes sense is anyone's guess.



Seems a little too forced


----------



## KyryK (Nov 29, 2014)

IAN said:


> Have any of you seriously not been able to figure out that this Nanaki weirdo is a troll yet?
> 
> I mean really, no one who is actually this fucked in the head would even be capable of using a computer keyboard to post seriously.


Of course, it's been pretty obvious since he started posting that he's a troll.


Kitsune Cross said:


> Seems a little too forced


Yeah, but i can't make sense of it any other way.


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 29, 2014)

KyryK said:


> Of course, it's been pretty obvious since he started posting that he's a troll.



Me?  Troll?  Hardly.  Besides, if you want to hide in the furry closet, you probably shouldn't be on "furry" forums, Ian, with a link to your own profile literally filled with furry porn.

And how am I the troll when Red likens my furry sexual orientation / species identity to something as trivial as anal vore?  Does this mean that LGBT is equivalent with anal vore?  Does it mean that LGBT is "trolling" to compare themselves to racial minorities?

My thoughts on the furry/therian, or FT, community are worthwhile and notable because they are backed up by facts and real people's life experiences.

If you think it's "trolling" for me to compare FT to LGBT, then you obviously must say it is "trolling" to compare LGBT to racial minorities.  I don't get how this is trolling.



KyryK said:


> Yeah, but i can't make sense of it any other way.



Yeah, that's pretty much what I meant.  It's funny how you think you can just make fun of FT people, then say "troll" when we stand up for ourselves.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 29, 2014)

IAN said:


> I mean really, no one who is actually this fucked in the head would even be capable of using a computer keyboard to post seriously.



Ah, to be young and naive again...


----------



## IAN (Nov 29, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> Me?  Troll?  Hardly.  Besides, if you want to hide in the furry closet, you probably shouldn't be on "furry" forums, Ian, with a link to your own profile literally filled with furry porn.


 "Literally filled" xD

I think I have a total of 4 yiffy pics between both of my galleries, unless you consider every instance of a diaper "furry porn" which in that case you're mental, not to say that hasn't been established.


Guys whether this guy has severe mental disorders or is a troll don't get hung up over him. He's not worth your time, seriously.


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 29, 2014)

IAN said:


> "Literally filled" xD
> 
> I think I have a total of 4 yiffy pics between both of my galleries, unless you consider every instance of a diaper "furry porn" which in that case you're mental, not to say that hasn't been established.
> 
> ...



Were you pointing at yourself when you said "this guy isn't worth your time"?  Because I'm pretty sure you were, and I think I have to agree with you.


----------



## Joey (Nov 29, 2014)

I wonder what it would be like to interact with nanakiwolf13 in person?


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 29, 2014)

Alex The Lemur said:


> I wonder what it would be like to interact with nanakiwolf13 in person?



People tend to be a lot more accepting of what I have to say when I say it in person.  I think it's because they see that I'm a normal person with some harmless, unusual ideas, and they don't mistake me for a "troll" like they do on the internet.

But it's not like I go around talking about fursuiting and furry civil rights all the time in my daily life.  In social situations, I usually talk about regular things like a regular person.

What else is there to talk about on FAF, though, besides "furry"?  I just talk about furry issues here for my own benefit.  It's like a proving ground / training area for me to get my thoughts together about furries/therians so that I can give people a good answer when they ask me "why do you walk around in a dog costume?" (even though it's a *wolf fursuit* kthx)


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 29, 2014)

Alex The Lemur said:


> I wonder what it would be like to interact with nanakiwolf13 in person?



In person he is probably a normal average guy, timid, insecure and probably terrified, internet trolls troll on internet because anonymatum gives them the guts they lack in real life.


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 29, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> In person he is probably a normal average guy, timid, insecure and probably terrified, internet trolls troll on internet because anonymatum gives them the guts they lack in real life.



It's never easy to hold an unpopular opinion.

The internet gives me a platform, though.  I tell my real life friends the same thing I tell you guys: that "furry" is about species identity / sexual orientation.  That alone isn't enough to make a difference, though.

I honestly think that health insurance should pay for fursuits.  If I were rich and famous, I'd make that my one issue, kind of like how Bono from U2 made starving kids in africa his main issue.


----------



## Crimson Wolf (Nov 29, 2014)

Edit:  Ah fuck it, I am sure this idiot is a troll


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 29, 2014)

Guys, calm down and cut this shit.


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 29, 2014)

Crimson Wolf said:


> Wtf, dude seriously, trying to say your insurance should buy you what is basically an outfit is a fuck ton more retarded, than something as simple as gender identity.  Absolutely amazed at the sheer amount of trans hate lately in the threads.



What you're really saying is: "You should be OK with being laughed at for who you are, but you have to take who everyone else is seriously."

That will not happen.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 29, 2014)

Kalmor said:


> Guys, calm down and cut this shit.



for sho~



nanakiwolf13 said:


> What you're really saying is: "You should be OK with being laughed at for who you are, but you have to take who everyone else is seriously."
> That will not happen.



Yeah it will. 
It's happening right now. 
Because no one takes you seriously. Or respects you. c:


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 29, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> for sho~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong.

Everyone I've told in my real life about my identity takes me seriously.  That includes health professionals, professors, businesspeople...

Your weak trolling and your daddy issues don't bother me at all.  That's your problem that you have to live with, not mine.

You're just going to have to get used to furry/therian people comparing themselves to gay/transgender people.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 29, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> Wrong.Everyone I've told in my real life about my identity takes me seriously.  That includes health professionals, professors, businesspeople...









I suppose it's not enough to say that absolutely no one believes that you're actually sincere about a single thing you say? Now you're just trying to like, smear semantics in my face. _"Oh, I'll make up some shit about how my bullshit is accepted by my friends, and that'll totally piss her off!"_



> Your weak trolling and your daddy issues don't bother me at all.  That's your problem that you have to live with, not mine.



Lol no one brought 'daddy' issues. br8 b8 I r8 8/8



> You're just going to have to get used to *crazy people *people comparing themselves to gay/transgender people.



FTFY


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 29, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> I suppose it's not enough to say that absolutely no one believes that you're actually sincere about a single thing you say? Now you're just trying to like, smear semantics in my face. _"Oh, I'll make up some shit about how my bullshit is accepted by my friends, and that'll totally piss her off!"_



And I suppose when I wear my tail out in pubilc, then I'm just "trolling" everyone and being insincere, too?

Some people really do feel they should be a different species just as much as you feel you should be a different gender than you are biologically.  How many ways do I have to say this to you until you get it?

And my "bullshit" is accepted by my friends.  They think it's cool and interesting.

EDIT: and look what everyone does for you.  Any comment that could be considered hurtful to you is deleted.  But I have to sit here and watch you and everyone else say I'm "trolling" and "being insincere"... How do you not see the double standard?

Don't you think laughing at me might hurt my feelings a bit?  Oh but that's OK because I'm not part of a well-known recognized group, like you.

I guess it's ok because I don't have Barry Obama's nutsack grease smeared all over my face like a giant democratic "seal of approval".


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 29, 2014)

not sure how this is cutting it out there red


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 29, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> not sure how this is cutting it out there red



Eh, you're right. I had a response but cleared it out.
-fidgets-
Baaaaah Evan! Why must you be so forthright and level headed? You set this horrible standard of cool decency that I admire and must live up to. 

Barry Obama had me rolling though.


----------



## alphadawg (Nov 29, 2014)

I appreciate all of your opinions and I believe that each of us can make our own choices for what we need. What ivelearned is that I have a quirk or two and can't fault anyone on theirs. Nanaki, I do appreciate your opinion and mine matches yours. If you recognize yourself as wolf then who is anyone else to tell you otherwise? Canine it up my friend. Wear that tail proudly.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 29, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> What you're really saying is: "You should be OK with being laughed at for who you are, but you have to take who everyone else is seriously."
> 
> That will not happen.


A fetish does not make up one's identity.


RedSavage said:


> Because no one takes you seriously. Or respects you. c:


I take him seriously and make attempts to respect him.



nanakiwolf13 said:


> Irrelevant. This belongs in whatever thread that's about whatever you want to come out as, Red, because whatever you're into is closer to that than to what I'm into.


What does what you're into vs what Red is into have anything to do with this thread or what RedSavage posted?


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 29, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> I take him seriously and make attempts to respect him.



Why would you take seriously someone who compares the struggle of identifying as therian to the struggle of being transgender? Much less respect that person. 

Therians do not get assaulted and killed for being who they are. 
They do not have a life expectancy of 32 years of age do to murder and suicide and substance abuse. 
They do not have to resort to prostitution in third world countries because they cannot find work as they want to live to support themselves. 
They do not get kicked out of their homes as teenagers, disowned, or hated by their own parents because they came out of the closet. 

If Nanaki isn't a troll, then he's a insensitive fool who_, on the daily,_ belittles the struggles of others, transgenders and gays alike, through blatantly hyperbolic comparisons towards the struggles of LGBT individuals to the nonexistent angst in the therian community. 

Show me an article over someone who's killed themselves over being disowned by their family for being therian or otherkin, and I'll change my mind. Until then, Nanaki is just a troll in my mind. Alternatively, someone who is in need of a dire reality check. In fact, it's getting pretty damn old to the point of it not even being _fun_ to bash on him or retaliate anymore. He just repeats himself over and over.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 29, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Why would you take seriously someone who compares the struggle of identifying as therian to the struggle of being transgender? Much less respect that person.
> 
> Therians do not get assaulted and killed for being who they are.
> They do not have a life expectancy of 32 years of age do to murder and suicide and substance abuse.
> ...


I've never really cared whether or not something is ever treated as bad to the severity of bad treatment as another group. If someone is treated bad, its always bad in my view and I don't like looking at things based on varying severity.
I only really care as to whether or not such a claim made by nanaki is even valid. And, because of my uneasiness with treating others poorly, I just think about it, consider it, and then decide whether or not I agree with it or not. I think his comparison of therianism to trangenderism is flawed and the two are not nearly the same things. But not because of how people are treated. Transgendered people tend to get more flak and more severe flak than anyone who identifies themselves as a therian; however, I don't look at the severity. All I see is "There are people being wrongfully attacked". I don't put things on a scale because that implies I should take one person's problems more seriously than another's rather than just dealing with both.

I take nanaki seriously because he appears to genuinely believe that which he says, and that's all I require. I don't care if someone is completely off the wall bonkers; if they think what they say is true, I will respectfully listen and then try to argue otherwise. For pete's sake, I tried calmly arguing with the guy who runs this site before:
http://yumekichi11.forumotion.ca/f1-your-first-forum

And while nanaki is also rude to others, I don't think its right to treat others the same way that they treat you; I think people should always strive to treat each other better than the other.


----------



## Joey (Nov 30, 2014)

I disagree with just about everything he fuckin says, but I want everyone to notice that he's really not the one getting butthurt when people argue with him.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 30, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> I take nanaki seriously because he appears to genuinely believe that which he says, and that's all I require. I don't care if someone is completely off the wall bonkers; if they think what they say is true, I will respectfully listen and then try to argue otherwise. For pete's sake, I tried calmly arguing with the guy who runs this site before:
> http://yumekichi11.forumotion.ca/f1-your-first-forum
> 
> And while nanaki is also rude to others, I don't think its right to treat others the same way that they treat you; I think people should always strive to treat each other better than the other.



You peace maker you. Stop tugging on my compassionate strings. I keep them to myself. 
Look I get what you're saying, but I guess my experience with Nanaki has been more terse. You and I differ in that _ I don't believe_ Nanaki is what he says he is. The first thing he said was something about how he liked to jerk it while in a fursuit. Then he turns around and starts comparing it to how transgenders like to jerk it in women's clothing and pee in women's bathrooms (which isn't how it works----at all, at _all_). He then immediately started attacking anyone who pointed out how ridiculous it was. He threw slurs around. And no, this isn't a case of _well he started it,_ cause I was one of the original ones to tell him to F-O. It is what it is. He showed up acting like a little weirdo. Starting being insultive. And continues the cycle and pretends to act butthurt. 

I don't believe in that 'treat people better than they treat you' crap. It doesn't work. I treat people kindly that I admire, respect, or receive kindness from. Only other people is the 'neutral' folk. You know, people passing you on the street. Someone who waves at you from behind the steering wheel of a car going by. Someone who holds that door open for you. 

But----I digress. I deeply digress. It's all wasted energy and I should either ignore it or block it. I'm currently on the fence about it. Used to, it was a nice release to toss off stress from the daily shit. A hearty chuckle at the end of a work day. But now it's lost its cause. I'm gonna sleep on it and see where my priorities are in the morning.



Alex The Lemur said:


> I disagree with just about everything he fuckin says, but I want everyone to notice that he's really not the one getting butthurt when people argue with him.



Exactly why I'm thinking about calling it quits. As much as I enjoy a good shit-match, it just ain't fun anymore.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 30, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Exactly why I'm thinking about calling it quits. As much as I enjoy a good shit-match, it just ain't fun anymore.


I trust you and I'm also holding you to that, because you have probably said that before. If you could sign the blood contract...


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 30, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> I trust you and I'm also holding you to that, because you have probably said that before. If you could sign the blood contract...



I know. _I know._
And now I've gotta choose. Go the safe route and just block him, or leave him on it and enjoy witnessing. Just tease it a bit. 

..... Oh god I feel like this is a metaphor towards drugs/addiction or something. Scary. "Y-yeah I can handle myself! Really, I can. This time I will..."

Brb. Blocking the dude.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 30, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> You peace maker you. Stop tugging on my compassionate strings. I keep them to myself.
> Look I get what you're saying, but I guess my experience with Nanaki has been more terse. You and I differ in that _ I don't believe_ Nanaki is what he says he is. *The first thing he said was something about how he liked to jerk it while in a fursuit. Then he turns around and starts comparing it to how transgenders like to jerk it in women's clothing and pee in women's bathrooms (which isn't how it works----at all, at all)*. He then immediately started attacking anyone who pointed out how ridiculous it was. He threw slurs around. And no, this isn't a case of _well he started it,_ cause I was one of the original ones to tell him to F-O. It is what it is. He showed up acting like a little weirdo. Starting being insultive. And continues the cycle and pretends to act butthurt.
> 
> I don't believe in that 'treat people better than they treat you' crap. It doesn't work. I treat people kindly that I admire, respect, or receive kindness from. Only other people is the 'neutral' folk. You know, people passing you on the street. Someone who waves at you from behind the steering wheel of a car going by. Someone who holds that door open for you.
> ...


I've seen some of the shit that nanaki has said, but I didn't know all that. To the bold, I mean. 
And maybe I'm too trusting of others, too trusting that he's serious.

And yeah, I get ya on the "how to treat and view others thing". Its just my thing. I don't expect you or others to try to treat others better than they treat you. That asks too much of people. I was just saying that for the time I have been taking what he said seriously (even though I probably shouldn't).

Really, the block button exists for a reason. If he's been so frustrating to you block him; its for the best. It isn't doing you any good allowing yourself to bother seeing more of his bullshit each day. The forums are supposed to be fun and pleasant.


----------



## Joey (Nov 30, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Exactly why I'm thinking about calling it quits. As much as I enjoy a good shit-match, it just ain't fun anymore.



Same. Plus, I've already spoken my mind a long time ago. He's a creepy fuckin' werido, and we should just not pay attention to him. End of story.


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 30, 2014)

alphadawg said:


> I appreciate all of your opinions and I believe that each of us can make our own choices for what we need. What ivelearned is that I have a quirk or two and can't fault anyone on theirs. Nanaki, I do appreciate your opinion and mine matches yours. If you recognize yourself as wolf then who is anyone else to tell you otherwise? Canine it up my friend. Wear that tail proudly.



Thanks! I will!


----------



## IAN (Nov 30, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> And I suppose when I wear my tail out in pubilc, then I'm just "trolling" everyone and being insincere, too?
> 
> Some people really do feel they should be a different species just as much as you feel you should be a different gender than you are biologically.  How many ways do I have to say this to you until you get it?
> 
> ...



I don't know, but I figured I'd let you know I just applied for my federal babyfur-benefits card, and hopefully soon I'll be allowed for federally-funded health insurance that will pay for my diapers and granted access to the local ABDL nurseries I hear are in town. =3


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 30, 2014)

IAN said:


> I don't know, but I figured I'd let you know I just applied for my federal babyfur-benefits card, and hopefully soon I'll be allowed for federally-funded health insurance that will pay for my diapers and granted access to the local ABDL nurseries I hear are in town. =3



AWW, who's a KYOOT FOXIE :3


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 30, 2014)

Y'know what? I'm gonna try out this ignore tool myself.
I normally don't like the idea of blocking out what others have to say, but I think I'm done too.
Now if only curiosity didn't exist....


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 30, 2014)

Well, it's theoretically possible that one day murrsuits and public wanking will be socially acceptable. In the end it's the society that sets the rules.

50 years ago being homo was a crime, now it's almost acceptable, 30 years ago being trans was unthinkable, and now it's halfway through. It doesn't mean that I like that changes, but I'm only one in the crowd of millions and I can't stop the river using a stick (well, I could go into Breivik mode but I really don't like the perspective of spending rest of my life between the four walls)

But as for now, in the social hierarchy his place is in the labor camp, deep in the Syberia. And it's very much to my liking.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 30, 2014)

...How come the rest of us tolerate Ayattar saying he wants to 'go Breivik' on the gays, anyway? ._.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 30, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> ...How come the rest of us tolerate Ayattar saying he wants to 'go Breivik' on the gays, anyway? ._.



I think we reached the point where we no longer care what Ayattar says


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 30, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> ...How come the rest of us tolerate Ayattar saying he wants to 'go Breivik' on the gays, anyway? ._.



Strangely enough, it's probably because he's not a dick about it.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 30, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> Now if only curiosity didn't exist....*Then cats would be out of business*.


FTFY

Joking aside, I agree with both Red and you. I'm not too fond of blocking anyone either.  But I think I will give the ignore button a shot as well. I had a argument with the troll in a previous post. Its just not worth giving such an obdurate person a rise.

Also I respect your attitude when your dealing with people such as Nanakiwolf13.


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Dec 1, 2014)

Bringing this thread back on topic...

You can come out as anything you want to, provided it doesn't involve infringing on others' legitimate rights.

Anyone who tries to belittle something that is important to you, or says that you're offensive for just being you, is a troll.  (EDIT: I wonder if any otherkin identify as trolls.  I know there are elves, vampires, etc. out there.  Wasn't able to find any otherkin trolls though.  But this is part of the point: you should all question your behavior about even simple things like using the word "troll" because someone really could find it offensive to use it in a negative way.)

And if people don't want to take the time to really understand you, then you're better off with them not being your friend anyways.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 1, 2014)

Did you say something Nanakiwolf13? I cant see it >


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 1, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> ...How come the rest of us tolerate Ayattar saying he wants to 'go Breivik' on the gays, anyway? ._.



Because I'm a very nice, intelligent, handsme and humble nazi that you all love so much.



Kitsune Cross said:


> I think we reached the point where we no longer care what Ayattar says



Too bad, you should be drinking as much as you can from this fount of wisdom.



RedSavage said:


> Strangely enough, it's probably because he's not a dick about it.



Instead, I'm sticking my dick into FAF circlejerk, so it jams and doesn't work as well as it once was. Huehuehue.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 1, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> Bringing this thread back on topic...
> 
> You can come out as anything you want to, provided it doesn't involve infringing on others' legitimate rights.
> 
> ...



This is very ironic considering you have been trying to tell all of us that we aren't furries because we're hobbyists =P


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 1, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Instead, I'm sticking my dick into FAF circlejerk, so it jams and doesn't work as well as it once was. Huehuehue.



Be careful that sounds painful. :C


----------



## IAN (Dec 1, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> This is very ironic considering you have been trying to tell all of us that we aren't furries because we're hobbyists =P



I hope you understand that the definition of "furry" doesn't rely on the reason the majority of the fandom associates with it, it relies on one lonesome loser who thinks he's a true-to-life wolf and demands equal rights for being so. (and who's likely a troll)


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 1, 2014)

IAN said:


> I hope you understand that the definition of "furry" doesn't rely on the reason the majority of the fandom associates with it, it relies on one lonesome loser who thinks he's a true-to-life wolf and demands equal rights for being so. (and who's likely a troll)



He has equal rights while being species dysphoric. He's asking for extra privileges >.<

Maybe we should all ask for extra compensation for our individual quirks that make us different =P


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 1, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Be careful that sounds painful. :C



I wish those who added me to ignore list weren't dead :S


----------



## IAN (Dec 1, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> He has equal rights while being species dysphoric. He's asking for extra privileges >.<
> 
> Maybe we should all ask for extra compensation for our individual quirks that make us different =P



It's a common characteristic of any group that considers themselves "minority."

They demand "equal rights" but they never stop at actual equality. They desire far superiority; they don't stop until they are granted more rights than everyone else while the former majority is punished for being so.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 1, 2014)

You are taking the troll seriously. Stawp.


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Dec 3, 2014)

IAN said:


> It's a common characteristic of any group that considers themselves "minority."
> 
> They demand "equal rights" but they never stop at actual equality. They desire far superiority; they don't stop until they are granted more rights than everyone else while the former majority is punished for being so.



I agree with this to some extent.  It's only natural that once a group of people gets a good thing going that they're going to want to milk it for all it's worth.  "Affirmative action" and "repairations" come to mind...

Oh, and citizenship for illegals.  And special benefits for certain racial and ethnic groups at universities.

I mean, I agree with you to some extent, Ian.  But still, personally, I truly feel that I should be allowed to dress a certain way in public because of who and what I am.  I don't think there's anything extreme about that... And as it stands now, there are lots of places where I can dress in my fursuit in public without it being a big deal.

It's just that... as long as we're giving all these other groups and "minorities" special treatment, I may as well ask for special treatment, too.  If only to make people think.

But I don't need to sit here and pound sand and say "boo hoo, I want things" to make you think.

One excellent case I can think of involves a group of transwomen who held weekly meetings at some bar somewhere in America.

This group called themselves the "Chicago T-Girls", or something like that.  I don't think it was in Chicago, but whatever.  Anyway, the T-Girls regularly met at the same bar for a year or two.  If I recall correctly, it was a group of maybe 10 girls.

So, the owner of the bar basically kicked them out one day.  The owner said he had nothing against them, personally, but they were causing other people to not come into his bar.  He said that the bar got the reputation of being a "tranny bar".  The T-Girls sued him in court and won $400,000.

Here's the dilemma.  The owner of the bar, who had nothing against the T-Girls and even let them stay there for a year or two, was given two options: 1) Let the T-Girls keep coming to the bar every week, loose money and possibly go out of business, or 2) Kick the T-Girls out, get sued and possibly go out of business.

Is it right that the bar owner be rendered unable to run a business just because the T-Girls decided to go to his bar?

Was it the bar owner who was discriminating the T-Girls, or was it society?

The world wasn't ready for the T-Girls, and the bar owner had to pay for it.  That's what I get out of this.

The only reason that the T-Girls were able to win a lawsuit is because there's a law on the books that says "thou shalt not discriminate against transgender folks."

Is this really the way we want to deal with this kind of discrimination?  There has to be a better way.

And lots of people knock me for comparing furry/therian folks to transgender people.  I still believe that they're basically the same thing... just instead of being about "gender", furry/therian is about "species".

And this comparison between FT and LGBT might actually be a good thing for the transgendered folks as a group.  You could tell all of the people who are skeptical about transgenderism that yes, there are "transspecies" folks out there, too (We all know that some people say "if a guy can be a lady, then why can't he be a dog? Therefore, transgender is stupid/dumb").  And you could elaborate and say that it's not about wanting to live like an animal per se... rather that it's mostly about wanting to look like some other species.  This would quell questions that skeptical people have and would build awareness and understanding of not only furry/therians, but transgenders as well.

Instead of just coming down on people we disagree with through lawsuits, I think the answer is to ask deeper questions about ourselves and learn from each other.  Explain yourself to people rather than giving them the old "it's my way or the highway" approach.  Try to get to the truth.  Really try to understand yourself and others, and this will help build awareness and understanding.

Because ultimately, it was SOCIETY who rejected the T-Girls.  Not the bar owner.  You have to change the world to fix the problem, not the guy who owns the bar.

And if you really, REALLY are secure with who you are, then why are you having a problem with people who want to "come out as furry"?  That's a head-scratcher that I'll never understand...


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 3, 2014)

I confess I could never read a post from nanakiwolf13 from beginning to end, they are just too long and irracional, how can anybody even answer to that stuff? I don't get it


----------



## MonochromaticMelody (Dec 15, 2014)

This is a very good post. And if people do disown you or think you're a freak, guess what? I believe you need a thick skin to be in this fandom. You should learn not to care about the opinions of others.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 19, 2014)

MonochromaticMelody said:


> This is a very good post. And if people do disown you or think you're a freak, guess what? I believe you need a thick skin to be in this fandom. You should learn not to care about the opinions of others.



I agree.

If someone is going to disown you for liking something as harmless as anthropomorphic animals, why evern bother with that person? you shouldn't care about what complete strangers think.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 20, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> I agree.
> 
> If someone is going to disown you for liking something as harmless as anthropomorphic animals, why evern bother with that person? you shouldn't care about what complete strangers think.



While I agree with this, don't take it too far.
Otherwise you might end up like a diaper-wearing-in-public diaperfur.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 20, 2014)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> While I agree with this, don't take it too far.
> Otherwise you might end up like a diaper-wearing-in-public diaperfur.



Good point.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 20, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I confess I could never read a post from nanakiwolf13 from beginning to end, they are just too long and irracional, how can anybody even answer to that stuff? I don't get it



I can't even see nanakiwolf's posts anymore, but fifty bucks says he was making some sort of analogy of the right to fursuit in public without 'fursecution' to transgender and/or gay rights struggles.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't know, I have never read a post of him, but he is not even here anymore so whatever


----------



## Riltmos (Dec 29, 2014)

I came out as a furry to my parents. One day, I decided I had to tell them I was one, so I went downstairs and stood in front of the TV and said "Mother, Steve, I am actually a furry." I then unzipped my human suit to reveal I was really a bird working a robot suit the whole time. "Also I invented a battle droid and will now use it to turn the world into furries as well." And then I proceeded to use the furry transformation ray and make everyone in the world a furry, and became king of the furries.


----------



## LightSnake (Dec 29, 2014)

Riltmos said:


> And then I proceeded to use the furry transformation ray and make everyone in the world a furry, and became king of the furries.



So you are responsible for what happened to me! I will... I will... THANK YOU!


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 3, 2015)

Riltmos said:


> I came out as a furry to my parents. One day, I decided I had to tell them I was one, so I went downstairs and stood in front of the TV and said "Mother, Steve, I am actually a furry." I then unzipped my human suit to reveal I was really a bird working a robot suit the whole time. "Also I invented a battle droid and will now use it to turn the world into furries as well." And then I proceeded to use the furry transformation ray and make everyone in the world a furry, and became king of the furries.



I always wanted to be a walking cigarette lighter. But we know it cant be true. Birds can not make guns. THE OCULUS RIFT IS OUR ONLY HOPE :V


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 4, 2015)

I have only recently started revealing myself as a furry to ONE of my parents, and for the simple reason that, if something happens to me, I want someone to know who I really was.  Explaining to them what a furry is has been an interesting endeavor.


----------



## Bostoniscold (Jan 9, 2015)

i told my freids by youtube showing what the fandom is and then showed my husky head after worked great they think of me no less and my mom will never know and im going to anthrocon this july i have no idea what to tell my mom anyone have a idea im thinking freinds weading


----------



## Filter (Jan 15, 2015)

Are any of you in the "furry closet" because you'd rather be somewhat anonymous? People who know me usually get to see at least some of my anthro stuff, but I'm not so keen on filling my main social media etc. with furs. At least when it comes to folks I'm not close with. Although I don't treat furry like a sexual orientation, I do consider the consequences of worlds colliding, so I tend to keep a degree of distance between the internet and RL.

It will be interesting to see what happens if/when I start attending local meetups.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 15, 2015)

Filter said:


> Are any of you in the "furry closet" because you'd rather be somewhat anonymous? People who know me usually get to see at least some of my anthro stuff, but I'm not so keen on filling my main social media etc. with furs. At least when it comes to folks I'm not close with. Although I don't treat furry like a sexual orientation, I do consider the consequences of worlds colliding, so I tend to keep a degree of distance between the internet and RL.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what happens if/when I start attending local meetups.



*sigh*
https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/705632-PSA-About-quot-coming-out-quot-as-a-furry


----------



## Filter (Jan 15, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> *sigh*
> https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/705632-PSA-About-quot-coming-out-quot-as-a-furry



Oh, I've read it. Maybe I'm a hopeless case. D:


----------



## Summerbun (Jan 31, 2015)

Yesterday I told my mom I was a furry and she didn't even bat an eye. I guess I was worrying she saw that one CSI episode, since she often watches shows like that.

She was actually pretty impressed with the aspects of the fandom that I showed her, such as fursuits and art and the like. And since I'm not even into the porn/fetish side of the fandom, I have nothing to hide about myself.

Also my mom is a Christian, so yeah.

I doubt a lot of you guys would get kicked out of your homes for being a furry, but I'm mainly basing this on my own experience, so...


----------



## Alexodia (Feb 7, 2015)

Is it bad when I read through 5 pages and the most reasonable sounding person is the least sane one of the bunch? I mean come on people Nanaki at least holds to his principles and doesn't bash yours like you do his. LAWL i think I actually found an area less reasonable than congress. That takes some effort.


----------



## Alexodia (Feb 7, 2015)

On the ops post.... 

semi-correct on some points but I don't feel like arguing on the rest cause I'd just end up going full tilt troll. *shrugs*


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Feb 12, 2015)

Alexodia said:


> Is it bad when I read through 5 pages and the most reasonable sounding person is the least sane one of the bunch? I mean come on people Nanaki at least holds to his principles and doesn't bash yours like you do his. LAWL i think I actually found an area less reasonable than congress. That takes some effort.



It just bothers me that people always make threads about how furry is part of their sexuality, but then those people refer them to this thread like it's somehow helpful or something.

NOOB> "Hi, furry is part of my sexuality because I'm attracted to anthro animals.  I would like some advice on how to be more open about who I am so that people can understand me better, and so I don't have to hide who and what I am."
TROLL> "Oh, you need to go see that 'PSA: About 'coming out' as a furry' thread to help you with your HOBBY."

And they know it's not a hobby to people who make these threads.  Yet they insist on continuing to refer to someone's sexuality as a 'hobby'.  It makes them feel big to step on someone else's sexual identity, and they enjoy it because they're TROLLS.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 12, 2015)

Alexodia said:


> Is it bad when I read through 5 pages and the most reasonable sounding person is the least sane one of the bunch? I mean come on people Nanaki at least holds to his principles and doesn't bash yours like you do his. LAWL i think I actually found an area less reasonable than congress. That takes some effort.



I can tell you one thing you're full of.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 12, 2015)

Cry me a river bro, Not my fault you got some species dysphoria stuff going on.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 12, 2015)

Jack Arclight said:


> Cry me a river bro, Not my fault you got some species dysphoria stuff going on.


To which post is this referring?  I don't see anything that relates to species dysphoria...I may be blind.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 15, 2015)

All I can say about "coming out" is that it is easy to identify yourself as a Star Fox fan, as not much explanation is required. Only tell your close friends that you are a furry, and all is well. Gosh, people, don't go around saying more than you have to. My friends and family know about me being a Star Fox fan, and if anyone had a problem, I would have known by now. Anyway, just remember, common sense is key, and it is good to find a simple way of describing yourself to avoid awkward situations.


----------



## Kinharia (Feb 16, 2015)

Came out as a Furry to one of mates, but also told them I was Asexual as well. Their response? "At least you're not into Vore" =^..^=


----------



## Spatel (Feb 16, 2015)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> It just bothers me that people always make threads about how furry is part of their sexuality, but then those people refer them to this thread like it's somehow helpful or something.
> 
> NOOB> "Hi, furry is part of my sexuality because I'm attracted to anthro animals.  I would like some advice on how to be more open about who I am so that people can understand me better, and so I don't have to hide who and what I am."
> TROLL> "Oh, you need to go see that 'PSA: About 'coming out' as a furry' thread to help you with your HOBBY."
> ...



Look, this is basically how it works. I've been in this community for a decade. I've been to the conventions, the meets, I've met a scientific sampling of real furries and I've seen some shit in my life.

Furry is a fetish. The furry fandom is a community of people who have developed artistic hobbies revolving around the fetish--hobbies which the vast majority of them would never have taken up had they not had an attraction to anthros (or otherwise a very unusually strong obsession with pretending to be one). The general cover story when presenting the fandom to outsiders is that it's just the official fandom stuff. IE, the art, the fursuiting (for some), and an appreciation for media with anthro characters. 

Whenever talking about the fandom with outsiders or trying to explain it to parents or whatever, a lot of furries try to portray it this way since that distances it from the stuff people really have problems with (zoophilia, pedophilia, vore, etc). But as for finding anthro characters attractive... I'd say 80% of furries do, and that's the main reason they're here. But that doesn't mean they treat the fandom like a dating service or that they take a sexual view of the fandom. Those generally still prefer to keep the officially-sanctioned fandom stuff PG-13 and present a clean face to the public. And they still would be opposed to 'coming out' as a furry--not because it's an inappropriate term but because it wouldn't go over well.

There is an unusual percentage of high-profile posters on FAF who want the fandom to only be the PG-13 stuff, and for the fandom to only be for people who ernestly are here purely to draw anthro art and talk about sonic comics or old disney movies or whatever. But in the real fandom that you'll encounter at the meets and conventions you'll find that is merely a component of what 'furry' is, and that that's not a full picture of what 'furry' is for the vast majority--and that this community would likely not exist were it not for the other things. But you're not going to convince any of the high-and-mighties on FAF, and it's a waste of time to try. Just accept that this forum is purely for one 'flavor' of furry and post quietly and begrudgingly like the rest of us, or go somewhere that shares your ideological views of the fandom (for instance, every other goddamn furry forum).

hope that helps


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 19, 2015)

@spatel nanaki is our fail troll. Just ignore his posts.


----------



## Dvir (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm Confused, What exactly is their to "Come Out" About?

Hey "insert person(s)" I'm a fan/creator of cartoon animal characters.....


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 23, 2015)

My parents dont know, that im a furry.
Also they dont have a clue what a furry is.

I would just say "Hey im going to a meeting with this guy" (shows picture of suiter)
If they ask, Im gonna explain it


----------



## Filter (Mar 23, 2015)

Dvir said:


> I'm Confused, What exactly is their to "Come Out" About?
> 
> Hey "insert person(s)" I'm a fan/creator of cartoon animal characters.....



I think the fear of being misunderstood is what keeps many furs in the closet. The problem is rarely what furry actually is, mostly lines on paper and harmless imaginative fluff, but what some wrongly assume it to be.

But you're right, we're fans and creators of animal characters. That's what's at the heart of the fandom, and the best way to explain it to others.


----------



## VintageLynx (Apr 10, 2015)

I would also add that it is a good idea to have a few hobbies / interests on the go - however minor. Having JUST furriness as your hobby can look like obsession and parents get all edgy about that. Also calling it fantasy art makes it easier to explain to older people - having to first explain what a furry is makes for awkward conversation.


----------



## Enig (Apr 10, 2015)

"Coming out" as a furry is weird as hell to me.  I don't see people "coming out" as fans of sci-fi as though it's some strange thing.  You don't come out as a furry, you're just a fan of anthro shit, boom, there you go.  It's not a big thing, it's not an important step, your life isn't changing, and to be honest no one really cares but you.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 10, 2015)

Enig said:


> to be honest no one really cares but you.



Not entirely true.


----------



## Kalionis (Apr 11, 2015)

I'd say "coming out" is only applicable to furries when people have a good understanding of who we are and don't find it particularly appealing. Otherwise, I don't think it really matters. I was a lurker for quite a while before I became active in the fandom. So, I guess it's applicable there as well. But, it's not a sexual thing. And yes, most people don't care. So it really isn't too big of a deal.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 17, 2015)

Kalionis said:


> I'd say "coming out" is only applicable to furries when people have a good understanding of who we are and don't find it particularly appealing. Otherwise, I don't think it really matters. I was a lurker for quite a while before I became active in the fandom. So, I guess it's applicable there as well. But, it's not a sexual thing. And yes, most people don't care. So it really isn't too big of a deal.



'coming out' should not be used in the same sentence with 'furry'



Dvir said:


> I'm Confused, What exactly is their to "Come Out" About?
> 
> Hey "insert person(s)" I'm a fan/creator of cartoon animal characters.....



There isn't. It would be like a painter 'coming out' that he makes paintings.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 17, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> 'coming out' should not be used in the same sentence with 'furry'



Except you just did.


----------



## Spatel (Apr 17, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> 'coming out' should not be used in the same sentence with 'furry'
> 
> There isn't. It would be like a painter 'coming out' that he makes paintings.



It's just as disingenuous to compare furries to model train enthusiasts as it is to compare us to gays. Furry is and has always been in this weird kind of inbetweenish place, where all the official stuff in the fandom by itself is a collection of hobbies, but they're hobbies most of us wouldn't have taken up without an underlying attraction to it. And the culture itself, kick and scream though you might rather than admit it, does sort of go beyond hobby territory, well into lifestyle territory.

So, as someone who's been in this fandom a long time, I kind of disagree that 'coming out' is an inappropriate term. I think to say that shows a deep misunderstanding of what 'coming out' means. You can come out as an atheist, or a leatherhead, you can come out as a vegetarian. You can come out as a crossdresser and by the same token a furry. People use the term for things other than sexualities, basically admitting anything about yourself that makes you vulnerable to others! That's very applicable. A lot of people are not too keen on furries.

I don't expect to change any minds really. I've had this debate before and FaF has pretty much made up its mind and I think I'll always be in the minority on this one. But, I'm not the minority in the fandom itself, in real life, so it's a perspective that still seems worth putting forward.


----------



## nightwolf1974 (Apr 29, 2015)

speaking as someone who just started telling people i'm a furry too, it was met with confused looks (more so than my obsession with waiting for THE ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE). i'm a prepper also. so i'm used to people thinking i'm touched in the head. but I DON'T CARE......I LOVE the fandom and can't wait until my fursuit is done so i can goto Anthrocon next year!!


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 29, 2015)

Spatel said:


> It's just as disingenuous to compare furries to model train enthusiasts as it is to compare us to gays. Furry is and has always been in this weird kind of inbetweenish place, where all the official stuff in the fandom by itself is a collection of hobbies, but they're hobbies most of us wouldn't have taken up without an underlying attraction to it. And the culture itself, kick and scream though you might rather than admit it, does sort of go beyond hobby territory, well into lifestyle territory.
> 
> So, as someone who's been in this fandom a long time, I kind of disagree that 'coming out' is an inappropriate term. I think to say that shows a deep misunderstanding of what 'coming out' means. You can come out as an atheist, or a leatherhead, you can come out as a vegetarian. You can come out as a crossdresser and by the same token a furry. People use the term for things other than sexualities, basically admitting anything about yourself that makes you vulnerable to others! That's very applicable. A lot of people are not too keen on furries.
> 
> I don't expect to change any minds really. I've had this debate before and FaF has pretty much made up its mind and I think I'll always be in the minority on this one. But, I'm not the minority in the fandom itself, in real life, so it's a perspective that still seems worth putting forward.



I totally disagree with you. It's like saying that a Trekkie is a Klingon because he loves star trek. There ARE people who simply like to draw or look at anthropomorphic things and don't have a sexual preference toward them.


----------



## Spatel (May 5, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I totally disagree with you. It's like saying that a Trekkie is a Klingon because he loves star trek. There ARE people who simply like to draw or look at anthropomorphic things and don't have a sexual preference toward them.



If a group of trekkies split off and formed a fandom just around star trek aliens--not the show just the aesthetic of the characters, and they invented 'treksonas' of themselves as whatever alien and they tirelessly drew art of their treksonas, collected art of other people's, and wrote slash fiction of it, then the comparison between furries and trekkies would be more similar. 

There is a level of self involvement that is greater in this fandom, and the community is much closer knit. Whether there's a sexual component or not (which there is for 80% of the fandom), there's an obsessive aspect regardless.

With star trek or anime the fetishy, lifestyley elements of those fandoms (which do exist), are a much smaller percentage of the base since there's a large colection of mainstream fiction and franchises that have casual followings.


----------



## hup2thepenguin (May 10, 2015)

Well, my sister just called me out at the dinner table as a furry, and that was some serious awkward in front of my parents cause they had no idea what we were talking about


----------



## HaloTennis (May 22, 2015)

There are probably hundreds if not thousands of Furries on this site who are forced to hide who they are from, namely, their parents. I have every confidence that the size of the public Fandom would be doubled or maybe tripled if it weren't for all the misconceptions about us.

If you fit into this category, just know that while your parents may not accept you for who you are, you belong to a group of tens of thousands of people who do. We may bicker with each other on forums sometimes, but we're a very tightly-knit community when it comes down to it. If your parents don't accept you for being a Furry and cast you out, then they're not being parents. They are being bullies and they should be ashamed of the way they act. That being said, I know how hard it is to be rejected by people who are close to you. All I can say is to move on as best as you can. If you stumble, we will pick you up.

I'll be more specific now, as this seems to be the biggest problem faced by young Furries:
If your parents reject you because of their Christian faith, then they are still not being parents and are not acting in the way that Christ intended for parents to act. As a Christian myself, I can tell you that Christ commands us to love each other no matter what our choices or actions in life, and the way some parents act toward their Furry children is absolutely deplorable and devoid of morality. We are all sinners, thus we are all equally imperfect, and yet some Christians still think they have the right to judge others by the way they live their lives. These people give Christianity a bad name, because they are not living in the ways of Christ, but instead are choosing the role of the hypocrite, as the Pharisees did even when in the presence of the Savior Himself, acting as though their faith gave them some kind of spiritual authority over everyone else. Christ is and always will be the only perfect person to ever live, and so He and only He has the authority to judge us, no matter what. I'll close by saying Christianity and Furry are, without a doubt, able to be reconciled without any real issues. You can be both at the same time with little to no issues.

I know many of you are young and unable to get out from under your parents' roofs, but just know that if they reject you, Christ will not, and neither will the Furry Fandom. As I told a struggling friend earlier on Xbox Live, just know that things will get better, and never give up on who you are.

I hope this helps you to feel better about who you are and about the situation you are in. No matter how impossible it may seem, you can and you will overcome it.

Have a good day, and God bless.


----------



## Maugryph (May 23, 2015)

Spatel said:


> If a group of trekkies split off and formed a  fandom just around star trek aliens--not the show just the aesthetic of  the characters, and they invented 'treksonas' of themselves as whatever  alien and they tirelessly drew art of their treksonas, collected art of  other people's, and wrote slash fiction of it, then the comparison  between furries and trekkies would be more similar.
> 
> There is a level of self involvement that is greater in this fandom, and  the community is much closer knit. Whether there's a sexual component  or not (which there is for 80% of the fandom), there's an obsessive  aspect regardless.
> 
> With star trek or anime the fetishy, lifestyley elements of those  fandoms (which do exist), are a much smaller percentage of the base  since there's a large colection of mainstream fiction and franchises  that have casual followings.



What? You don't think trekkies create OCs , adult RP, write cheesy fan stories and draw art obsessively of their characters nudging on Spock's love handles? I'm sorry you're sorely mistaken. I've seen some pretty obsessed Trekkies. Furries have 'snowflake syndrome' at times.
 Until the 'magic' of science can create  anthropomorphic animals that we can marry, date, and screw; it will remain a hobby and not a lifestyle.


----------



## GamingGal (May 24, 2015)

Just popping in to let any furries who need to talk about worries/concerns/anxiety/nervousness about telling anyone that you're a furry, PLEASE know my inbox is open and I am here to be supportive and talk with you and stuff <3 I know some people here think it's silly, but if it's important to you and your happiness then that is what matters. You do you and I'll support you 100%.

Inbox. Open. Always.

Remember that!


----------



## RedSavage (May 24, 2015)

Sharing your hobby is not the same as coming out as if it is a sexuality. :c


----------



## GamingGal (May 24, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Sharing your hobby is not the same as coming out as if it is a sexuality. :c



I agree with you. However, obviously it is important to the person that they share it with other people. If that's the case, I see no harm in supporting them, whether it goes good or bad. That's the point I've been trying to make to everyone. Sometimes people don't know that calling something a specific phrase is taboo. Stop bashing the person and focus on supporting :>


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 24, 2015)

Ya'll motherfookers are candy asses. 

Nuf said.


----------



## Red_Lion _ (May 24, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> What? You don't think trekkies create OCs , adult RP, write cheesy fan stories and draw art obsessively of their characters nudging on Spock's love handles? I'm sorry you're sorely mistaken. I've seen some pretty obsessed Trekkies. Furries have 'snowflake syndrome' at times.
> Until the 'magic' of science can create  anthropomorphic animals that we can marry, date, and screw; it will remain a hobby and not a lifestyle.



I think a good parallel would be the fantasy fandom. People create personas that are elves, orcs, other humans, they give themselves roles and classes and they live action roleplay with homemade weapons and costumes. Furry is no more worthy of "coming out" than that is. The reason it's so weird and awkward for so many furries to come out is because they don't separate their fandom from their fetishes or they treat the fandom like it is their fetish. Even that aspect isn't unique to this fandom, weaboos are constantly writing smutty, badly done, abusive, gay fetish porn of gross little girly cat boys with peanut dicks. Have you ever tried to RP with one of those types? It's awful, don't do it.People from a lot of fandoms make up OC characters that they use for everything, dress up as these characters and often draw porn of them. The difference is that while most 15 year old anime nerds have the good sense not to unload their catboy fetish on their parents and non-receptive friends, your typical overeager furry does not. 


The issue of coming out wouldn't be so bad if it didn't reflect so poorly on the fandom. Treating this stuff like a taboo is what makes it a taboo. Because of they way a furry who comes out presents the fandom, like it's something dirty and sexual in of itself, it's very hard for people like me, who don't enjoy sexualized anthropomorphic animals to embrace the fandom. I like anthros, I like drawing them sometimes, I don't typically enjoy seeing them in sexual situations or drawn in a highly sexualized style and because of the way furries had been presenting themselves to me I thought that was all but a requirement of the fandom. In short I thought furry was a fetish all on its own and that turned me off a lot. I think a lot more people would be open to this fandom if it wasn't treated by the fandom itself like it's some kind of sexual fetish.


----------



## HaloTennis (May 24, 2015)

Red_Lion _ said:


> The issue of coming out wouldn't be so bad if it didn't reflect so poorly on the fandom. Treating this stuff like a taboo is what makes it a taboo. Because of they way a furry who comes out presents the fandom, like it's something dirty and sexual in of itself, it's very hard for people like me, who don't enjoy sexualized anthropomorphic animals to embrace the fandom. I like anthros, I like drawing them sometimes, I don't typically enjoy seeing them in sexual situations or drawn in a highly sexualized style and because of the way furries had been presenting themselves to me I thought that was all but a requirement of the fandom. In short I thought furry was a fetish all on its own and that turned me off a lot. I think a lot more people would be open to this fandom if it wasn't treated by the fandom itself like it's some kind of sexual fetish.



The way to talk about Furry is to present it as what it TRULY is and not like whatever the hell that Otherkin-fetish-sex-infested bullshit was on CSI. Several friends and my mom and stepdad know I'm a Furry, and eventually I'll tell everybody because I'll be posting pics on Facebook from cons. 

Here's how I did it:
Feel them out. Mention Furries in some way, shape, or form and gauge their reaction. Maybe even show them a picture of a fursuiter. If they ask what it is, give it a very brief summary and don't go in-depth. This way, they get a sense of what it is without revealing how much you know about the Fandom and in turn revealing yourself as part of the Fandom, provided you're not ready yet.
Their reaction and prior knowledge of the Fandom should tell you all you need to know.

Here's how people reacted to me:
1. My best friend. I showed him a picture on I-funny with a caption that said "What to say when people say furries have sex with animals" and the Cat in the Hat said "not only are you wrong, but you're stupid." That kicked off the convo and I explained quite a lot about the Fandom that he didn't know. He came out of it with a pretty positive attitude towards it, so I told him. He took it very well!
2. The friends I live with. I dropped so many hints with one of them and he still didn't figure it out. I changed my emblem on BF4 to my fursona, changed my service tag to FRRY, played in furry servers, talked about furries, and even talked to one over the mic right in front of him. I finally just told him and he makes jokes about it but he's cool with it. The other one didn't seem cool with Furries, but my other friend practically told him for me, and he explained that he just wasn't okay with Otherkin. 
My mom: I brought up how I might go to a sci-fi con at some point, and mentioned one in Pittsburgh (Anthrocon). Then I mentioned how a friend of mine had met a couple Furries at Comic Con, and when she asked what they were, I showed her a pic of a furry parade and she thought they were cute. I told her the next day. She thought my fursona was adorable!

I would tackle the dark side of the Fandom early, both to distance yourself from them and say something along the lines of "the only reason saying I'm a Furry is nerve-wracking is because people tend to have a bad view of us, even though they're wrong. But here's why they think that" and mention just how small that side of the Fandom truly is. I'm talking about hardcore yiffers, therians, and otherkin here.

That's all the tips I have! Hopefully this helps!


----------



## Spatel (May 27, 2015)

HaloTennis said:


> I would tackle the dark side of the Fandom early, both to distance yourself from them and say something along the lines of "the only reason saying I'm a Furry is nerve-wracking is because people tend to have a bad view of us, even though they're wrong. But here's why they think that" and mention just how small that side of the Fandom truly is. I'm talking about hardcore yiffers, therians, and otherkin here.



Pretty sure the zoophiles and cub furs are the dark side of the fandom. Otherkin are crazy but fairly harmless. As for "hardcore yiffers", what even is that? The phrase suggests there are normal yiffers who don't go overboard with it. Nice to know that's okay apparently. But what exactly would that be?

Only a small percentage of furries have suits and only some of those actually fuck in them. I'd imagine it's pretty hot and uncomfortable for those that do. So yiffing, in practice, tends to mostly refer to the porn.


----------



## HaloTennis (May 27, 2015)

Yeah I was talking namely about the ones that do nothing in their lives but draw and look at explicit furry porn and have sex in the suits when I said "hardcore yiffers". And yeah the zoophiles and cub furs would also be there. Otherkin are crazy and that's why you distance yourself from them. 

If the parents in question are prejudiced, then they'll automatically associate your harmless hobby with anything dark or insane to justify their own bullshit. That's why you bring them up and knock them all down just like the parents would. It would make you look better to them when you agree with them, and they might just be okay with you being a Furry if you convince them you're not into that stuff. It's all psychological when it comes to the obsessive parents.


----------



## Troj (May 27, 2015)

Question: Do people generally share HaloTennis' definition of a "yiffer," or does the definition tend to shift or change based on personal preference and convenience? 

How common, really, are "yiffers?" I notice I encounter waaaaaay more people who claim to hate "yiffers" than I meet people who're willing to cop to being "yiffers" themselves."

How "yiffy" does one have to be to be considered a "yiffer?" How much porn-browsing is "too much," for example? How much sexual interest or sexual focus is "too much?" (Certainly, I have my own rubrics and thresholds here.)

Interesting side story: I was able to chat briefly with the head of casino security at BLFC, and with one of the security officers. I asked her how her people felt about our people, and she said that her people found our people very pleasant and polite overall, and that security only had to intervene in a few cases involving "sexual hijinks" last year. 

Tellingly, she said this in the same tone of voice you'd use to say you'd bought milk at the store--that is, there was nothing in her tone to imply that she thought furries were somehow unusually or uniquely kinky or horny.

Being that she's the security supervisor at a casino in Nevada, she should know. The security guy I chatted with told a story about a time he answered a noise complaint in one of the rooms, only to walk in on the filming of a _porno._

Point being, I think when people think, worry, or believe that furries are somehow unique in their horniness, kinkiness, or propensity for "hijinks," they're delusional. It's sad that when furries are sexual or horny, people attribute that to the fandom, and not to the fact that the fandom's comprised largely of geeks under 25 who periodically get shitfaced at conventions, and are often socially awkward and/or sexually-inexperienced.


----------



## jorinda (May 28, 2015)

Troj said:


> How much sexual interest or sexual focus is "too much?" (Certainly, I have my own rubrics and thresholds here.)



If you comment on other people's SFW art with "nice titties" or "I'd tap that ass", you have reached creepy. That is what I consider "too much sexual focus". 
Or if all of your fursuit photos contain some kind of fetish props. Even the ones in the public areas of cons.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 28, 2015)

jorinda said:


> If you comment on other people's SFW art with "nice titties" or "I'd tap that ass", you have reached creepy. That is what I consider "too much sexual focus".
> Or if all of your fursuit photos contain some kind of fetish props. Even the ones in the public areas of cons.



And non-furries never do this? At what point can we say "Hey. This guy is just a pervert."?



Troj said:


> How "yiffy" does one have to be to be considered a "yiffer?" How much porn-browsing is "too much," for example? How much sexual interest or sexual focus is "too much?"



I'd think "More than me." is the common response from people who hate "yiffers".


----------



## Troj (May 28, 2015)

jorinda said:


> If you comment on other people's SFW art with "nice titties" or "I'd tap that ass", you have reached creepy. That is what I consider "too much sexual focus".
> Or if all of your fursuit photos contain some kind of fetish props. Even the ones in the public areas of cons.



Fair 'nuff. Makes sense to me.

To each their own, but I always find it puzzling and odd that some people are so willing to comment on someone's art in a way that basically communicates, "Yep, I'm jerkin' the gherkin to this." Beyond just puzzling and odd, yeah, it's often pretty creepy, too. People need to reel that shit in.

But, like Hakar said, I wonder how many of these people are just perverts or nymphos who'd say the same sort of stuff, no matter what they were into.

Sex toy photos are mostly just crass and tasteless, I think, especially when they're taken in a public setting, or posted for a general audience. 



			
				Hakar Kerarmor said:
			
		

> I'd think "More than me." is the common response from people who hate "yiffers".



I have a feeling that's too often the case, yes .


----------



## Spatel (May 28, 2015)

HaloTennis said:


> Yeah I was talking namely about the ones that do nothing in their lives but draw and look at explicit furry porn and have sex in the suits when I said "hardcore yiffers".



Well it goes without saying that that's a bit much but what amount of that stuff is the cutoff point? Because most furries do some of that.







If you try to sell yourself as not like 70% of the fandom or whatever, doesn't that just shift the question around to "why do you hang out with these people"?


----------



## Taralack (May 28, 2015)

Bro.. clear your notifications bro


----------



## HaloTennis (May 28, 2015)

Spatel said:


> Well it goes without saying that that's a bit much but what amount of that stuff is the cutoff point? Because most furries do some of that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get what you're saying, but let's face it. Most people our age look at porn at some point, some more routinely than others. For most parents, that's an accepted fact. But what separates 95% of the Fandom from the darker 5% is that the other 5% are just downright OBSESSED with yiff and literally do nothing but jerk off to it all day long. 
Point is, parents already know that their kid has probably watched porn before, but if they Google "furry", they're gonna find yiff pretty quickly, and they will assume that that's what the Fandom is mostly about. You have to make it known that yiff is a small part of the Fandom's art from the start, so there aren't any shocks later on.


----------



## Maugryph (May 28, 2015)

Spatel said:


> Well it goes without saying that that's a bit much but what amount of that stuff is the cutoff point? Because most furries do some of that.
> 
> If you try to sell yourself as not like 70% of the fandom or whatever, doesn't that just shift the question around to "why do you hang out with these people"?



So your saying we have to be total porn and fetish obsessed perverts to associate with people that have a common interest in anthropomorphic animals? Give me a break... but then again you might be on to something. Also, only 130 people took the poll. that is a rather small amount of people to come to a conclusion that '70%' of the fandom is that way.


----------



## Spatel (May 28, 2015)

HaloTennis said:
			
		

> I get what you're saying, but let's face it. Most people our age look at  porn at some point, some more routinely than others. For most parents,  that's an accepted fact. But what separates 95% of the Fandom from the  darker 5% is that the other 5% are just downright OBSESSED with yiff and  literally do nothing but jerk off to it all day long.
> Point is, parents already know that their kid has probably watched porn  before, but if they Google "furry", they're gonna find yiff pretty  quickly, and they will assume that that's what the Fandom is mostly  about. You have to make it known that yiff is a small part of the  Fandom's art from the start, so there aren't any shocks later on.



You keep using the most perverted and most borderline group of furs as if to demonize the majority of furs--which do have some attraction to the art and would probably list that as one of the major reasons they got interested in the fandom. And you're portraying this as a strict dichotomy: shitting dicknipples diaper macro fucks who can't function in society vs the completely straight-edge asexual innocent rest of the "majority" of the fandom. In reality it's not as stark as that. It's a gradient and there's some deviancy throughout the fandom and I'd say most of the community is about as perverted as the average for society at large--but they just happen to be furries so they're perverted in furry ways.

I guess what I'm saying is, the stuff you don't like in the fandom is produced by most of the fandom for most of the fandom, not some tiny group of fucked up people. 

Not that I don't condone lying your ass off to your parents about the fandom if you tell them. I certainly lied my ass off when I told mine. I said it was like anime, or star trek, even though I do think it's kind of different from those and a bit more serious. But I think not talking to them about it period is probably a better way to go. Really, unless you're completely financially independent and you're not living under their roof, I wouldn't chance it. Mine certainly did not react well; it's not something I can ever talk about with them, that much is clear. For the record, that conversation went worse than my actual coming out to them--and I came out as *trans*. So... y'know... it doesn't feel great when people trivialize that.


----------



## Troj (May 29, 2015)

My sense is that reality is that when many people have an interest in something, that interest will inform and bleed into other areas of their life, and vice versa. 

I'd suspect that this may be especially true for younger people who are still developing and testing out their identity, and who may use their core interest in something as a tool for testing how they feel and think about other questions in their lives.

So, yeah, my sense is that some number of furs use yiff to explore their sexuality in general, but it doesn't mean that the fandom is "about" that, any more than any other fandom is "about" that just because people sprinkle in some sex. 

Another factor in play, I think, is that the fandom has a reputation for being a place of acceptance and tolerance, and a place where you can be, express, and explore yourself. So, this message may end up appealing particularly to people who want to explore their identity more in depth, and/or people who've been kicked out of other communities for being too weird or socially inappropriate, and who then end up adopting the anthro animal trimmings and trappings as a kind of afterthought in order to fit in.

 I occasionally come across furries online who seem much more interested in enacting specific fetishistic or sexual things with their characters than they are with exploring or expanding their character's other traits, like their species. In these cases, part of me wonders if their character would've been an anthropomorphic Cuisinart, if there were a fandom for anthropomorphic appliances that was _also_ advertised as being OK with shitting dicknipple diaper vore.


----------



## chocomilky (Jun 13, 2015)

Thank you! This did help a little bit. ;v;


----------



## HaloTennis (Jun 18, 2015)

True, but most of us don't take it beyond the point of a guilty pleasure. Only a few of us do. I'm not into yiff and stuff like that, but I know most of us are to some degree.


----------



## SodaBubbles (Jul 14, 2015)

Spatel said:


> It's just as disingenuous to compare furries to  model train enthusiasts as it is to compare us to gays. Furry is and has  always been in this weird kind of inbetweenish place, where all the  official stuff in the fandom by itself is a collection of hobbies, but  they're hobbies most of us wouldn't have taken up without an underlying  attraction to it. And the culture itself, kick and scream though you  might rather than admit it, does sort of go beyond hobby territory, well  into lifestyle territory.
> 
> So, as someone who's been in this fandom a long time, I kind of disagree  that 'coming out' is an inappropriate term. I think to say that shows a  deep misunderstanding of what 'coming out' means. You can come out as  an atheist, or a leatherhead, you can come out as a vegetarian. You can  come out as a crossdresser and by the same token a furry. People use the  term for things other than sexualities, basically admitting anything  about yourself that makes you vulnerable to others! That's very  applicable. A lot of people are not too keen on furries.
> 
> I don't expect to change any minds really. I've had this debate before  and FaF has pretty much made up its mind and I think I'll always be in  the minority on this one. But, I'm not the minority in the fandom  itself, in real life, so it's a perspective that still seems worth  putting forward.



Go away Freud

Interest =/= attraction. 

Yeah, except no one comes out as a leatherhead or a vegetarian or vegan, because you really don't end up "vulnerable to others" in those situations. Because then you'd be "coming out" about ANYTHING that makes you different.

At which point you need to just say 

GUYS. I HAVE TO TELL YOU. I'M DIFFERENT. I'M ME. I'M SORRY IF THAT HURTS YOU OR MAKES YOU HATE ME.

Because seriously, that's how much you're turning this into something ridiculous. Because literally anything perceived as different will make you vulnerable to others. The trick is to not let it get to you. 

I mean, it has never been a concern (legally) that two furries wouldn't be allowed to marry strictly for those reasons, it was never a concern legally that a furry would be fired solely for being a furry, it was never a legal concern that furries would be politically, socially, physically, or religiously oppressed. It was never a likelihood that furries would be beaten, or killed just for being furry. We never have been. Those of us who call persecution are simply wanting an excuse for bullying, which while cruel is something most everyone has to put up with at some time in their life. You're going to deal with shit about some aspect of your life. Either don't talk about it, or deal with it. That's just how it is.

In the case of the majority of things, you don't have to "come out" to differentiate who you are. 

The issue you seem to be missing is that just because YOU have experienced it doesn't make it the truth for everyone. Which is why you'll stay in the minority with your opinion.


----------



## Erzyal (Jul 22, 2015)

Back on the subject of "coming out as a furry", my fiance loves that i am one even though she says she isn't. Besides that I told a few close friends who were okay with it.
However I would never tell any family members... f***ing zealots.


----------



## Radost (Jul 23, 2015)

My family doesn't know and i think i have only today one person in my entire life that i am furry, i don't feel like its something people need to know, i hate when people have leverage over me or a reason to look down on me, if i was arguing with someone they could use it as a low blow and that would make me feel unconformable, or they could tell people i wouldn't feel conferrable knowing because they may make a big deal and i just don't feel the need to put myself in that situation. Maybe i am walking on eggshells with that one, i leave some clues i am furry and if someone else seems interested as well i would feel conferrable telling them but until then i am a closet furr, i didn't even tell my girlfriend i was furry!


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 23, 2015)

omg why does this thread even exist. i dont come out as a painter or a bass guitarist. ffs i fap to furry porn but its NOT a sexuality its a fetish. jesus go tell everyone your into BDSM why dont yah. nobody needs to know nobody gives a shit. get over yourself furry isnt a minority yah weirdos


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 23, 2015)

I still don't get why people would need to hide their interest in anthropomorphic animals. "Mom, dad, I have something to tell you. I like... Star Fox." "Get out of my house, you filthy animal! The Japanese gaming industry has corrupted you!"


----------



## Lemanic (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm not demanding any "coming out" ceremonies out of anyone of you, but if we still haven't prevailed our own artform in the eyes of others like any other artform, then there's definitely a problem here. Our culture is as vast and diverse as any other. I often compare us Furries to Hiphop and Heavy Metal when it comes to the more seedy parts of it, as both Lil Wayne and Rammstein demonstrates how far that have gotten. So why haven't we Furries gained that kind of respect this far?


----------



## Wither (Feb 24, 2016)

Lemanic said:


> So why haven't we Furries gained that kind of respect this far?


Pornography and fetishes. Music doesn't carry that kind of baggage.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 24, 2016)

Lemanic said:


> I'm not demanding any "coming out" ceremonies out of anyone of you, but if we still haven't prevailed our own artform in the eyes of others like any other artform, then there's definitely a problem here. Our culture is as vast and diverse as any other. I often compare us Furries to Hiphop and Heavy Metal when it comes to the more seedy parts of it, as both Lil Wayne and Rammstein demonstrates how far that have gotten. So why haven't we Furries gained that kind of respect this far?


Because yiff is so prevalent, and fursuits are seen as childish.


----------



## sarnarus (Feb 24, 2016)

Why cant furries just keep their weirdness to themselves


----------



## Wither (Feb 24, 2016)

sarnarus said:


> Why cant furries just keep their weirdness to themselves


People need validation. That need is natural. It has nothing to do with furries.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Feb 24, 2016)

The whole "coming out" as a furry is bullshit.
Furry is not a sexuality. Its a fandom and (sometimes) lifestyle. No need to "come out" because its just an interest.


----------



## Wither (Feb 24, 2016)

Jabberwocky said:


> The whole "coming out" as a furry is bullshit.
> Furry is not a sexuality. Its a fandom and (sometimes) lifestyle. No need to "come out" because its just an interest.


But validation! People do feel oppressed when their hobby is looked down on. It's a sad sight, yes, but it is something that does happen.

Personally, i have no issue with wanting to share my furfaggotry. However, if people choose to share, I'll wish them my good will. Unless they're cunts about how they do it. Don't be a cunt about "coming out".


----------



## Jabberwocky (Feb 24, 2016)

Wither said:


> But validation! People do feel oppressed when their hobby is looked down on. It's a sad sight, yes, but it is something that does happen.
> 
> Personally, i have no issue with wanting to share my furfaggotry. However, if people choose to share, I'll wish them my good will. Unless they're cunts about how they do it. Don't be a cunt about "coming out".


If they want "validation" then be a good contribution to the fandom. Not a part of the problem.
To me saying I'm a furry is as easy as saying "I am into anime". Both are hobbies and interests. Its not a speech I prepare for my family and friends. If they're curious and want to learn more I am more than willing to give some details.
Nobody comes out as an "otaku" or "anime fan".


----------



## Wither (Feb 24, 2016)

Jabberwocky said:


> If they want "validation" then be a good contribution to the fandom. Not a part of the problem.
> To me saying I'm a furry is as easy as saying "I am into anime". Both are hobbies and interests. Its not a speech I prepare for my family and friends. If they're curious and want to learn more I am more than willing to give some details.
> Nobody comes out as an "otaku" or "anime fan".


You're completely right.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 24, 2016)

But why do people need to know you're furry trash? Most people don't care, and the few who do are either rabid furfags themselves or people with raging hate boners.


----------



## Lemanic (Feb 24, 2016)

Wither said:


> Pornography and fetishes. Music doesn't carry that kind of baggage.



Sex-tapes and "fappenings" easily covers that up.


----------



## Wither (Feb 24, 2016)

LazerMaster5 said:


> But why do people need to know you're furry trash? Most people don't care, and the few who do are either rabid furfags themselves or people with raging hate boners.


Like I said, I concede to the fact it's uneeded. I certainly don't people, i just felt some might want to. 


Lemanic said:


> Sex-tapes and "fappenings" easily covers that up.


That's not integral to their music.


----------



## Lemanic (Feb 24, 2016)

LazerMaster5 said:


> But why do people need to know you're furry trash? Most people don't care, and the few who do are either rabid furfags themselves or people with raging hate boners.



I think it's more about expressing your experiences and knowledge and let people know that. I think we should organize ourselves as an entertainers guild of some sort to properly emphasize just that. A Furry is as much of a profession as a Drag queen (and I wouldn't mind a reality show about furries the like of Ru Pauls Drag Race either).


----------



## Lemanic (Feb 24, 2016)

Wither said:


> That's not integral to their music.



You remember this?


----------



## Wither (Feb 24, 2016)

Lemanic said:


> You remember this?


One instance is not majority.


----------



## Insanity Steve (Mar 15, 2016)

My family was oddly supportive and even bought me accessories all of my friends were supportive too it's all about who you talk too.


----------



## Acidwrangler (Mar 26, 2016)

FriendlyFurryFox said:


> I will contend that the definition of furry means neither lifestyle nor hobby, but rather subculture. Being a furry is akin to being a punk, nerd, goth, jock, gangster, hipster, emo, etc. The reason I reference this, is because a definition cannot be applied to a term in this context. Drawing furry art is a hobby, calling oneself a furry is to admit membership into a subculture... much like listening to rap music is a hobby, but to call oneself a gangster is to declare a subculture. What defines a subculture? Typically it is a generalized idea, and one doesn't even have to be self-aware or even agree to being part of one to be considered in one.
> 
> But subcultures are basically a form of identity, how much it makes up your greater identity is up to you.



Punk and fur culture are actually really close as I have seen recently. I myself have always been involved in both, was surprised to meet some anarcho-fur folk at this desert Jambo.


----------



## Gharn (Apr 4, 2016)

My parents didn't really get it but didn't really care what I was in to either  they weren't controlling in the slightest.  It was pretty nice.  I don't tell people though.  It's not really an announcement topic.  
I did tell my partner though relatively recently because for a long time I've wanted to make a partial suit.  Just to try it. 
And I totally panicked! I have no idea why because it's like telling someone you're in to anime.  And he didn't care.  In fact he's quite open to the idea of people having fun outside the box.  So it's all good.  Commence the suit making!


----------



## Ricky (Apr 4, 2016)

Acidwrangler said:


> Punk and fur culture are actually really close as I have seen recently. I myself have always been involved in both, was surprised to meet some anarcho-fur folk at this desert Jambo.



Subcultures tend to share a lot of things in common, in general:

Subculture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Gelder further proposed six key ways in which subcultures can be identified through their:
> 
> often negative relations to work (as 'idle', 'parasitic', at play or at leisure, etc.);
> negative or ambivalent relation to class (since subcultures are not 'class-conscious' and don't conform to traditional class definitions);
> ...





Gharn said:


> My parents didn't really get it but didn't really care what I was in to either  they weren't controlling in the slightest.  It was pretty nice.  I don't tell people though.  It's not really an announcement topic.
> I did tell my partner though relatively recently because for a long time I've wanted to make a partial suit.  Just to try it.
> And I totally panicked! I have no idea why because it's like telling someone you're in to anime.  And he didn't care.  In fact he's quite open to the idea of people having fun outside the box.  So it's all good.  Commence the suit making!



I'm not sure about this, but I'm reading between the lines here and getting the impression that telling people is something akin to saying you're homosexual, or hey, I'm a __________. If that's the case, you might want to take a different approach like, "Hey, I found this really cool art site. Wanna see?"


----------



## Gharn (Apr 5, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Subcultures tend to share a lot of things in common, in general:
> 
> Subculture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


Ah no sorry I probably wrote it all out a bit wrong.  I didn't tell my parents at all I just started doing the art and making stuff.  They weren't fused and just thought I was doing weird child things. 
I fluffed the partner one by trying to explain that I was going to make a costume (we l in be in a small flat it's an announcement you have to make)  and fell miles short trying to explain it.  Which led to a brief panic. But ultimately didn't matter either. I think the panic leads from having friends who are a bit openly critical of people in hobbies like this.  Which is silly. There was no coming out just random art interest and the desire to fill my home space with acrylic fur and mess.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 5, 2016)

Gharn said:


> Ah no sorry I probably wrote it all out a bit wrong.  I didn't tell my parents at all I just started doing the art and making stuff.  They weren't fused and just thought I was doing weird child things.
> I fluffed the partner one by trying to explain that I was going to make a costume (we l in be in a small flat it's an announcement you have to make)  and fell miles short trying to explain it.  Which led to a brief panic. But ultimately didn't matter either. I think the panic leads from having friends who are a bit openly critical of people in hobbies like this.  Which is silly. There was no coming out just random art interest and the desire to fill my home space with acrylic fur and mess.



Ah, okay I see. Yeah that makes sense.

Out of curiosity, how are they "openly critical" in this respect?


----------



## Gharn (Apr 5, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Ah, okay I see. Yeah that makes sense.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how are they "openly critical" in this respect?


Well whenever they came across a picture of a fursuit or even an anthropomorphic drawing they'd make a negative furry comment about it being gross or sequel.  Same with movies.  Or even those cat ear head bands you'd see in accessory shops.  But they would go on about it to a childish degree.  I didn't know them all too well some of them were colleagues or friends of friends but I'm aware it was pretty childish.  I didn't say anything it would have been futile.  
But that's why I was a bit worried about it.  
I mean it was very stereotypical they focused on that negative media pick up on and thinking about it they had a lot of issues themselves so it could have just been major insecurity. They'd just make comments about it being sick etc. Very aloud 
I don't actually keep in contact with them now I haven't for a while. Probably intentionally


----------



## Ricky (Apr 5, 2016)

Gharn said:


> I mean it was very stereotypical they focused on that negative media pick up on and thinking about it they had a lot of issues themselves so it could have just been major insecurity. They'd just make comments about it being sick etc. Very aloud I don't actually keep in contact with them now I haven't for a while. Probably intentionally



On the contrary, it sounds to me like they are more into the stuff than you think.

I'll just leave this here:

Ego-dystonic sexual orientation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Gharn (Apr 5, 2016)

Ricky said:


> On the contrary, it sounds to me like they are more into the stuff than you think.
> 
> I'll just leave this here:
> 
> Ego-dystonic sexual orientation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Haha! I like this thought better.  Is it like pulling the girls ponytails in the play ground ;p


----------



## Troj (Apr 6, 2016)

Yeah, I agree with Ricky that this sounds a bit "methinks thou dost protest too much."

It's one thing to dislike furries, and it's quite another to go on and on and on and on and on about how gross and icky and terrible furfags are at the slightest provocation.

Mind you, such a person isn't necessarily a latent or closeted furry; they may just be neurotic about potentially being something _worse_ than a furry, or something about furries may remind them of the parts of themselves they see as weak, immoral, shameful, or vulnerable.


----------



## Gharn (Apr 6, 2016)

Troj said:


> Yeah, I agree with Ricky that this sounds a bit "methinks thou dost protest too much."
> 
> It's one thing to dislike furries, and it's quite another to go on and on and on and on and on about how gross and icky and terrible furfags are at the slightest provocation.
> 
> Mind you, such a person isn't necessarily a latent or closeted furry; they may just be neurotic about potentially being something _worse_ than a furry, or something about furries may remind them of the parts of themselves they see as weak, immoral, shameful, or vulnerable.



Thinking of a particular person this rings very true... So it's just an insecurity coming to the surface.  Actually thinking about it now we laughed then but he definitely did some things that were much more questionable. Like barely legal If at all girlfriends you meet over world of warcraft questionable...  Huh.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 6, 2016)

Troj said:


> Mind you, such a person isn't necessarily a latent or closeted furry; they may just be neurotic about potentially being something _worse_ than a furry, or something about furries may remind them of the parts of themselves they see as weak, immoral, shameful, or vulnerable.



For sure. The latent furry part was funnier to me, and I've actually broken people down on the 'net that way before.

In fact, the whole idea of latent furries and "coming out" amuses me in general.

As you say, it could be *any* fetish, homosexuality or who knows. They might not even be aware.

It would be easy enough to test, if you had the time to see what angers them most. Lol.

When someone is obsessively negative, something else is usually going on (just to rephrase what you said).


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Apr 14, 2016)

Why come out? Being in the closet about things like this is kinda fun....


----------



## Ricky (Apr 14, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> Why come out? Being in the closet about things like this is kinda fun....



Being in the closet can be fun. You can hide and build a fort!

You do have to come out of there eventually :V


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Apr 14, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Being in the closet can be fun. You can hide and build a fort!
> 
> You do have to come out of there eventually :V


Well, until then, I'm going to make the best of it.


----------



## TodoxasRogue69 (May 15, 2016)

I agree with Mentova, There's nothing wrong with being a furry, in fact you should feel really proud to be a furry. And you don't need to worry about what people say or think about you being a furry, because in the end all that matter is how being a furry makes you feel.


----------



## Ricky (May 15, 2016)

TodoxasRogue69 said:


> I agree with Mentova, There's nothing wrong with being a furry, in fact you should feel really proud to be a furry. And you don't need to worry about what people say or think about you being a furry, because in the end all that matter is how being a furry makes you feel.



Mentova turned gay after I called it.

Not relevant, but I figured I'd poke fun behind his back x3

Where is that silly... _fox_?


----------



## Wither (May 15, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Where is that silly... _fox_?


Not here. No where near here.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 15, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Mentova turned gay after I called it.
> 
> Not relevant, but I figured I'd poke fun behind his back x3
> 
> Where is that silly... _fox_?



Haha I like ripping on Minty, too, even though he infracted me the most. But he took time off to focus on personal matters, kinda miss him.


----------



## Wither (May 15, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Haha I like ripping on Minty, too, even though he infracted me the most.


Same. I love that guy <3
He did a fine enough job ripping on himself, though.


----------



## Ricky (May 16, 2016)

Everyone changes names constantly, so I can never remember who anyone is >:c


----------



## Zipline (May 17, 2016)

My parents both knew about furries. My father was a closet one and my mother 
hates furries with a passion. None of us ever told each other about it. :3 
So it would be a very bad idea to tell my mother.


----------



## Iracuse (May 17, 2016)

It's really something that probably shouldn't even have to come up. In my case the only reason I told my mother is because I was almost doxxed and figured she might as well find out about it from me than anyone else. After some feverish explaining she figured it out and didn't really care. 

Really, you don't ever have to tell anybody about it. Unlike your sexuality, being a furry doesn't have a huge effect on your life.


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 19, 2016)

This is what happened when koko was found out to be a furry.

Ko's Friend Pat: "Dude....you're a furry?"
Ko: "What you don't like pussy?"
Ko's Friend: "Touche"

and then that was it, nothing else happened.

seriously iunno why people make big deals out of "coming out". If you like something or you are homosex or you believings you is a girl? here's what ya do.

Tell them to either accept it and deal with it or go F themselves.

If they don't support you they were shitty friends/family anyway.  You are who you are, it doesn't interfere with anyone elses lives other than your own, and if it does? Then that's well....yeah yer screwed there but still


----------



## Wither (May 19, 2016)

Elohiim_Koshiiri said:


> seriously iunno why people make big deals out of "coming out". If you like something or you are homosex or you believings you is a girl? here's what ya do.


Being a furry is not comparable to being homosexual, nor is it a gender. It is a hobby. 

For this reason, you have no reason _whatsoever_ to "come out" as a furry. Being a furry should not define you as a person. If it does, well... you may have taken it too far.


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 19, 2016)

Wither said:


> Being a furry is not comparable to being homosexual, nor is it a gender. It is a hobby.
> 
> For this reason, you have no reason _whatsoever_ to "come out" as a furry. Being a furry should not define you as a person. If it does, well... you may have taken it too far.



No I am saying having to come out about ANYTHING that defines you. If people can't accept you for who you are, then it is their loss, and while it may also sometimes be your loss as well, there are better things in this world you just have to move on and find. IE, if your family disowns you for being homosex? Make a new family with those who actually care about you. Be better than your family, who knows? they may turn around and accept you later on. The main keyword here is to be strong in what you believe and who you are....

as long as it doesn't wind up with you blowing yourself up in a suicide attack or something.....then yeah you need to find other beliefs


----------



## Erethzium (May 20, 2016)

If you're seriously feeling the need to "come out" as a "furry", then you've taken it way too far already. If you're treating it like a lifestyle and/or taking it so seriously that you feel the need to "come out" to your family about it, you're too far gone.


----------



## MaliaXO (May 22, 2016)

Erethzium said:


> If you're seriously feeling the need to "come out" as a "furry", then you've taken it way too far already. If you're treating it like a lifestyle and/or taking it so seriously that you feel the need to "come out" to your family about it, you're too far gone.


I feel like you must not be a true furry...>LOL


----------



## nerdbat (May 22, 2016)

I remember how I posted some anthro pics from favorite artists on my VK page (Russian analog of Facebook), like I do from time to time, and then my brother came into my room, saw that and asked:

-What is the deal about those animal people?
-Oh, it's anthro art. Dunno, I kinda like it.
-Hm. These ones look cool [pointing on Polywomple and BookOfRat pics]. Anyway, did you saw my iPhone?

That's how I "came out" as a furry for the first time, lol. Pretty much same story with my mother and college friends. I think it depends on how you relate to the term "furry" by itself, considering the broad definition of the fandom. It can be a stylistic preference, a hobby, a lifestyle, a fetish, etc. - it's surely dumb to do silly "out-of-closet comings" if you're just into it for an artistic value, but if you're openly into public fursuiting, otherkinning, and all that other stuff that _is_ honestly strange by society's standards, then the fear of shaming or being rejected is more than understandable, and trying to discuss it with close relatives _is_ a valid option in my opinion.


----------



## Nemnth (May 24, 2016)

I don't know why people are having this issue... I mean, _I didn't know_ that this many people had a_ closet_ named furry AND they couldn't _come out_ of it... Odd... I just _pushed_ the door open...

All joking aside, I live in a heavily christian family, while so I'm homosexual, in which they are agains't gays and think of being furry as something bad. But, only my parents know my sexuality due to snooping (I think they forgot or act like I'm straight now), they all, I'm pretty sure they all know, that I'm a furry. It was as simple as posting my fursona on facebook or just wearing a tail casually around the house, during family gatherings like Christmas. Sure, they poked fun, but that's really it.

If your family wants to kick you out for liking it though, I wouldn't consider your family as family, to me, they would be_ family. _I would then more look to my friends then, in which in high school, they were all the more family than my real one was.


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 15, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> You mean like this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like unavailable? lol


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 15, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> Like unavailable? lol


Here ya go.


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 15, 2016)

Nemnth said:


> I don't know why people are having this issue... I mean, _I didn't know_ that this many people had a_ closet_ named furry AND they couldn't _come out_ of it... Odd... I just _pushed_ the door open...
> 
> All joking aside, I live in a heavily christian family, while so I'm homosexual, in which they are agains't gays and think of being furry as something bad. But, only my parents know my sexuality due to snooping (I think they forgot or act like I'm straight now), they all, I'm pretty sure they all know, that I'm a furry. It was as simple as posting my fursona on facebook or just wearing a tail casually around the house, during family gatherings like Christmas. Sure, they poked fun, but that's really it.
> 
> If your family wants to kick you out for liking it though, I wouldn't consider your family as family, to me, they would be_ family. _I would then more look to my friends then, in which in high school, they were all the more family than my real one was.


True I would probably disconnect from my family for while ( not saying to do so just my


Mr. Fox said:


> Here ya go.


That is abnormal and uh yeah IMO you can only push the envelope so far .


----------



## EmberCoal (Jun 30, 2016)

The problem is that if you want to go to anthrocon they will want to know what it is and once you explain it if you have close-minded parents, they might have a bad reaction, and it shouldn't be that way. The thing is, I can openly speak of any fandom I'm in with family and friends, referencing tv shows, and proudly say I'm a a huge fan of this and that, and everybody does, but with furries it has such a huge stigma that you can't be so open about it, which sucks, we should be able to just speak of this fandom with our relatives just as much as we do other fandoms.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 30, 2016)

This shit still going? Like damn


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 6, 2016)

Not a big deal, no need to come out,  coming out is not term you should even use for this fandom.  Just say you are part of a community that has a certain interest in a form of media.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 7, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Not a big deal, no need to come out,  coming out is not term you should even use for this fandom.  Just say you are part of a community that has a certain interest in a form of media.



Nah mate coming out as a furry is essentially saying you like dick so it fits! Unless you're already openly gay, which then it's just redundant


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 14, 2016)

I understand that "coming out" will only escalate the situation, but I'm honestly scared to tell anyone who's close to me. See, once, I got caught looking at furry porn at home, and I'm scared that telling my folks will only result in them disapproving beacause of that one incident.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 14, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I understand that "coming out" will only escalate the situation, but I'm honestly scared to tell anyone who's close to me. See, once, I got caught looking at furry porn at home, and I'm scared that telling my folks will only result in them disapproving beacause of that one incident.



Or you just don't tell them at all and live a normal-ish life because no one really needs to ever know


----------



## Besharia (Jul 14, 2016)

Is it really that bad for people?

I told my mother I was a Furry she merely looked at me, gave me a quizzical look like I knew she would, and went back to making Macaroni and Cheese for the holiday dinner we were having. But then my mother doesn't care about most of the stuff I do cause as far as she's concern so long as I pay my bills, stay employed, and out of trouble... I'm free to do whatever, lawlz.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 14, 2016)

Besharia said:


> Is it really that bad for people?
> 
> I told my mother I was a Furry she merely looked at me, gave me a quizzical look like I knew she would, and went back to making Macaroni and Cheese for the holiday dinner we were having. But then my mother doesn't care about most of the stuff I do cause as far as she's concern so long as I pay my bills, stay employed, and out of trouble... I'm free to do whatever, lawlz.



Mac n' Cheese

What kind of holiday food is that like shit even I haven't had that for holidays


----------



## Besharia (Jul 14, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Mac n' Cheese
> 
> What kind of holiday food is that like shit even I haven't had that for holidays



She was making Mac and Cheese because she was making it from scratch and because I payed for the ingredients and requested it. It's not that Kraft shit. But it was for the 4th of July which is big here in the States.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 14, 2016)

Besharia said:


> She was making Mac and Cheese because she was making it from scratch and because I payed for the ingredients and requested it. It's not that Kraft shit. But it was for the 4th of July which is big here in the States.



Oh it's not Canadian
You're not Canadian

That just raises even more questions


----------



## Besharia (Jul 14, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Oh it's not Canadian
> You're not Canadian
> 
> That just raises even more questions



What can I say I love the way my mom makes Mac and Cheese? It's not like I get to eat it often.


----------



## SexyPetRock (Jul 23, 2016)

Mentova said:


> A common topic that seems to be brought up in here people "coming out" as a furry to their friends and family. This is a really bad idea. Here's why:
> 
> -*Furry is not a sexuality.
> *
> ...


So basically I sexually identify as a pet rock... Can some home help me


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 23, 2016)

SexyPetRock said:


> So basically I sexually identify as a pet rock... Can some home help me



Hey baby, want me to rock your world?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 23, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Hey baby, want me to rock your world?


I wouldn't take that offer for GRANITE if I were you, Mr. Rock!


----------



## Maji (Jul 25, 2016)

My parents lit


Zenia said:


> Mom, dad... I don't know how to tell you this but...
> 
> I like Harry Potter. OMGDON'THATEMEFOREVERPLEASE!


my parents threw a bible at me when they saw that I had a Harry Potter book because it is "witchcraft"


----------



## craftyandy (Sep 6, 2016)

think coming out to my dad could of been worse


----------



## Kurrundo the light fox (Sep 21, 2016)

They thought it was funny when I told them. They laughed my dad cracked a joke, and then we all moved on. But before that I actually had a fear of furries. It wasn't the fandom it was the fact that I thought about being in a fursuit, and my claustrophobia kicked in. But I got over it this year and I was really happy that I did. Now I get down to putting a solid blueprint down for my fursona.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 21, 2016)

craftyandy said:


> think coming out to my dad could of been worse


OH HOLY MARY, MOTHER OF GOD, WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT THING ON THE LEFT.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 21, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> OH HOLY MARY, MOTHER OF GOD, WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT THING ON THE LEFT.


Pain.


----------



## 8ball of doom (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm going to get hate for this, but...

I agree with the OP, and will also add: there's no need to come out as gay either.

What you do in the bedroom is nobody else's business at all. You shouldn't be telling random people that you're gay unless they absolutely need to know, for some reason. Or you want to date them.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 22, 2016)

8ball of doom said:


> I'm going to get hate for this, but...
> 
> I agree with the OP, and will also add: there's no need to come out as gay either.
> 
> What you do in the bedroom is nobody else's business at all. You shouldn't be telling random people that you're gay unless they absolutely need to know, for some reason. Or you want to date them.


I don't see


8ball of doom said:


> I'm going to get hate for this, but...
> 
> I agree with the OP, and will also add: there's no need to come out as gay either.
> 
> What you do in the bedroom is nobody else's business at all. You shouldn't be telling random people that you're gay unless they absolutely need to know, for some reason. Or you want to date them.


Humans feel a need to express themselves without fear of pursecution. And letting people you know know that you are gay or a furry kinda cuts through all the bullsh*t. And it's a great litmus test to see who really loves you and cares about you. And if people know, and they know someone else who is like you, they can set you up together. And keeping secrets really really wears on your soul and not in any kind of good way. And 8ball, I love your name!


----------



## Foxtrot0806 (Oct 1, 2016)

Wait. I an confused is it a good, or bad thing to come out that ima furry because my mom will kill  me and never let me out of my room if I do.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 2, 2016)

Maji said:


> My parents lit
> 
> my parents threw a bible at me when they saw that I had a Harry Potter book because it is "witchcraft"


Aren't "hitting them with the bible", and "throwing the book at them" supposed to be philosophical metaphors, not something people literally do...?


----------



## Foxtrot0806 (Oct 2, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Aren't "hitting them with the bible", and "throwing the book at them" supposed to be philosophical metaphors, not something people literally do...?


I think so. Yeah.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 2, 2016)

Foxtrot0806 said:


> I think so. Yeah.


Unless your super christians. They love their god more than their own children.


----------



## Foxtrot0806 (Oct 2, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Unless your super christians. They love their god more than their own children.


So is it a good thing or a bad thing to come out that I am a furry ?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 2, 2016)

Foxtrot0806 said:


> So is it a good thing or a bad thing to come out that I am a furry ?


If you're dealing with super christians, probably bad.


----------



## Foxtrot0806 (Oct 2, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> If you're dealing with super christians, probably bad.


Lol I can't tell


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 2, 2016)

Foxtrot0806 said:


> Lol I can't tell


Well if a King James Bible comes flying across the room and hits you in the throat after telling your parents you're a furry, then thry are super christians.


----------



## Foxtrot0806 (Oct 2, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well if a King James Bible comes flying across thecroom and hits you in the throat after telling your parents you're a furry, then thry are super christians.


You are hilarious  AF man!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 2, 2016)

Foxtrot0806 said:


> You are hilarious  AF man!


Thank you! I aim to please!


----------



## craftyandy (Oct 9, 2016)

8ball of doom said:


> I'm going to get hate for this, but...
> 
> I agree with the OP, and will also add: there's no need to come out as gay either.
> 
> What you do in the bedroom is nobody else's business at all. You shouldn't be telling random people that you're gay unless they absolutely need to know, for some reason. Or you want to date them.


It should be no different then a straight couple getting together. People generally are able to tell everyone their straight without any qualms, and make movies, and commercials and books catering to it. SO yeah I'll stop letting people know I'm gay giving the proper opportunity when everyone else can stop letting me know they're straight how bout that.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 9, 2016)

I haven't told my parents but I know they'll find out at some point. I'm 27 so if they have a problem with it then oh well; they should suspect something from all the stuff I like on Facebook. They also don't know that I'm bi. If my father found out about these facts he'd probably disown me (Bible thumping Republican, worships Trump, etc.) but that's okay. I'm successful without him in my life, plus I live alone. My mom would probably be cool with it though.

I was in denial that I'm indeed a furry for several years. It caught my interest when I was 18 or so. I finally decided to embrace who I am and I don't regret it for a second.


----------



## MM13 (Nov 3, 2016)

I used to be afraid of admitting I was a furry because I got judged for it in quite a harsh manner on certain sites,  but mainly because of trolls and the like insulting me using furry stereotypes as insults against me.   But now I am comfortable with it and I am not afraid to admit it.   I know that my friends also appreciate me because of this.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 3, 2016)

I just recently "became" a furry but have followed the fandom and artists since 2005. 

Honestly would call it more of a hobby than something I identify with. 
And sure it bugged me at first, but now it's like- hey, I'm an adult. I work a job. I pay my bills. I can do whatever the hell I want.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

lol yeah.




Not really furry related. but still related to post.

its just awkward and comes off as attention seeking.
All the coming out I had to do was just me accepting it myself and diving into the community, then going about my day.


tucakeane said:


> I just recently "became" a furry but have followed the fandom and artists since 2005.
> 
> Honestly would call it more of a hobby than something I identify with.
> And sure it bugged me at first, but now it's like- hey, I'm an adult. I work a job. I pay my bills. I can do whatever the hell I want.


Pretty much my feelings on "becoming" a furry in a nutshell


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 12, 2016)

hum, i just fear a bit hot they look at me after. And  that my mom trys to involve in my interest .~. i remember the day she catched me playin pokemon ... ._.
she was like "oh my god" and then dont stopped a week makin pokemon jokes on the table.. man just writing about the thought this could happen with this here makes me wanna hide under a invisiblity jacket ...


----------



## brian577 (Nov 22, 2016)

Need some advice.  I'm going to a furry con next year and since I have relatives in the area I thought I'd come a few days early and see them.  My aunt suggested I mention the con to my cousin who "might be interested in going".  I'm not sure what I should do, how do I explain this?  I assume she thinks this is like comic con.  Should I encourage my cousin to go?   Dropping someone into the middle of the fandom is a lot different than explaining it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 22, 2016)

brian577 said:


> Need some advice.  I'm going to a furry con next year and since I have relatives in the area I thought I'd come a few days early and see them.  My aunt suggested I mention the con to my cousin who "might be interested in going".  I'm not sure what I should do, how do I explain this?  I assume she thinks this is like comic con.  Should I encourage my cousin to go?   Dropping someone into the middle of the fandom is a lot different than explaining it.


You have to warn them. Furries like to hug and be hugged.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 22, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You have to warn them. Furries like to hug and be hugged.


*steps 2 paws aside*


----------



## Carbyne (Nov 26, 2016)

Where Im at, Im just keeping it all to myself. Cant wait to move out!


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> If you're dealing with super christians, probably bad.


haha probably with every christian since bible says humans are the Crown over all Animals^^
To be honest i read something interesting on sone Church websites what would probably accuse us as Satanists.Of course this werent legitime sites, but i found the thought some funny.



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I don't see
> 
> Humans feel a need to express themselves without fear of pursecution. And letting people you know know that you are gay or a furry kinda cuts through all the bullsh*t. And it's a great litmus test to see who really loves you and cares about you. And if people know, and they know someone else who is like you, they can set you up together. And keeping secrets really really wears on your soul and not in any kind of good way. And 8ball, I love your name!


Funny, that reminds me of a this weekend happening. I used to "go out" and without knowledge stepped into a gays bar. Never saw gays before. Was kinda funny cause i fast found out the Barkeepers are gay and then tried to ask about without obsessing them. Had a nice eeveening talk then. TBH beside this bedroom music looked quite like a normal lobby.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 1, 2016)

I don't see the need to "come out" as a Furry, because frankly, it's none of your business what hobbies, interests and/or fandom(s) I belong to.

Of course, I won't deny it if I am asked, but I sure as hell won't talk about it in public, as it is a private thing. That's just asking for problems.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> I don't see the need to "come out" as a Furry, because frankly, it's none of your business what hobbies, interests and/or fandom(s) I belong to.
> 
> Of course, I won't deny it if I am asked, but I sure as hell won't talk about it in public, as it is a private thing. That's just asking for problems.


I'm pretty sure "coming out" as a furry pertains to family and friends. I think people generally like to share their interest in things to the people they care about most, because those are the ones most likely to care about your interest. Which is ok. But it IS a hobby. Maybe even an obsession, a craze.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 1, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I'm pretty sure "coming out" as a furry pertains to family and friends. I think people generally like to share their interest in things to the people they care about most, because those are the ones most likely to care about your interest. Which is ok. But it IS a hobby. Maybe even an obsession, a craze.


Yeah, people like to share with their closest. But you should think of WHAT you are sharing and with WHOM. Not to mention HOW they will react.

If you get kicked out, disowned or otherwise get a very negative reaction from family or close friends it's on you, as you easily could've kept it to yourself, preventing that negativity in the first place.

Worst case scenario, wait until you can move outta your parents' house, THEN tell people.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 1, 2016)

Lol I dont think parents would seriously treat you for ne a furry except youre one of those porn obsessed ones. Its just like be an emo somehow. Or a gothic.
real fam would come over it, maybe you get some finster looks or silly comments, but itll all somehow  work in.
Somehow, this can eeveen be a good test for seeing who really is your friend. Who is leaving you just for things like be a furry is in my opinion anyway just a ass licker. Real Friends shouldnt care bout such.
Example: my friend from school. He somehow loves animes while im, well, "disagree". But idm dont care. His life, his money, shall he do what enlights him


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Yeah, people like to share with their closest. But you should think of WHAT you are sharing and with WHOM. Not to mention HOW they will react.
> 
> If you get kicked out, disowned or otherwise get a very negative reaction from family or close friends it's on you, as you easily could've kept it to yourself, preventing that negativity in the first place.
> 
> Worst case scenario, wait until you can move outta your parents' house, THEN tell people.


THAT I agree on completely. But I do remember how strong the urge was to tell people about "my secret" very well still, even after all these years. This younger generation just seems to want to tell everyone everything about themselves. I think because they learn it by being online on forums and chat rooms. We ARE all pretty open on here, and it is because of ananimity. But irl, aninimity don't really exsist.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 1, 2016)

LupusFamilia said:


> Lol I dont think parents would seriously treat you for ne a furry except youre one of those porn obsessed ones. Its just like be an emo somehow. Or a gothic.


Thinking is good, facts however, even better.

There ARE cases where parents kick their kids out due to them "coming out" as a Furry, gay, what have you. A friend of mine DID get kicked out due to him saying he was bisexual and a Furry¨, so there's that. Helped him find an apartment though, so he's all good. Cut all contact with his folks though, which was for the better.



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> THAT I agree on completely. But I do remember how strong the urge was to tell people about "my secret" very well still, even after all these years. This younger generation just seems to want to tell everyone everything about themselves. I think because they learn it by being online on forums and chat rooms. We ARE all pretty open on here, and it is because of ananimity. But irl, aninimity don't really exsist.


Kids aren't taught the meaning and importance of privacy, cynicism and skepticism.

To keep your shit to yourself unless they are people you actually trust and know won't react in a negative way.

Being anonymous is vastly important to protect your privacy and your person. If any personal information gets out you can quite easily be doxxed if the wrong people gets their hands on it. Anonymity is one of the natural protection mechanisms of the internet. It would be a waste to throw it away.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Thinking is good, facts however, even better.
> 
> There ARE cases where parents kick their kids out due to them "coming out" as a Furry, gay, what have you. A friend of mine DID get kicked out due to him saying he was bisexual and a Furry¨, so there's that. Helped him find an apartment though, so he's all good. Cut all contact with his folks though, which was for the better.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately that is true. It is really sad to see a parent love their God more than they love their own children. But it happens. A lot really. Fuked up it is.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 1, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Unfortunately that is true. It is really sad to see a parent love their God more than they love their own children. But it happens. A lot really. Fuked up it is.


Their fictional sky daddy isn't always involved. Religion in general I find abhorrant and useless.


----------



## ariamis (Dec 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Yeah, people like to share with their closest. But you should think of WHAT you are sharing and with WHOM. Not to mention HOW they will react.
> 
> If you get kicked out, disowned or otherwise get a very negative reaction from family or close friends it's on you, as you easily could've kept it to yourself, preventing that negativity in the first place.
> 
> Worst case scenario, wait until you can move outta your parents' house, THEN tell people.


i remember the day i told my parents i was an atheist....
got disowned from the whole family and havent talked to them since. good times, gooood times...
(i didnt like them anyways)


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 1, 2016)

ariamis said:


> i remember the day i told my parents i was an atheist....
> got disowned from the whole family and havent talked to them since. good times, gooood times...
> (i didnt like them anyways)


One of the reasons I am fucking glad I live in Norway. No one gives a shit about your sexuality, political or religious beliefs unless you're being a retard about them.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> One of the reasons I am fucking glad I live in Norway. No one gives a shit about your sexuality, political or religious beliefs unless you're being a retard about them.


We would love to visit one day.


----------



## MrrMiddyNight (Dec 8, 2016)

Mentova said:


> In closing, just calm down and relax. The fandom isn't a big deal. Your parents are not going to throw a bible at you and toss you on the streets because you asked to go to Anthrocon. You'll be fine, I promise.


Mine definetily will and I know them good enough to be sure about that.
That's why nobody knows that I'm a furry yet.


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 8, 2016)

I just dont tell anyone and do my thing, no body needs to know my business and i dont need to know thiers.


----------



## MrrMiddyNight (Dec 8, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> I just dont tell anyone and do my thing, no body needs to know my business and i dont need to know thiers.


Thanks, I guess..


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 8, 2016)

Lol i was just throwing out what i do man im just a private person


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 8, 2016)

I'll probably stay annonomous and not tell anybody anything forever.


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 8, 2016)

I guess it's what ever you want to do I guess? 

Personally I've been engaged to someone who isn't a furry for nearly 8 years now. They only discovered a few months that I am a fur. At first they obviously wanted to know what it was all about and freaked out. Thankfully due to a TV documentary they understood it and accept it.

On the other hand. Not many people know I am in a relationship with a guy only select friends family but that's it. Work colleagues think I am average hetrosexual. I couldn't dream of telling them anything D:

My parents had a MELTDOWN when they found my stuff stash when I was like 14, they thought it was some devil child.

Although it isn't anyone business what you get up to. Being different is a blessing I guess.


----------



## DeathClaw01 (Dec 19, 2016)

I think its kinda scary to come out with stuff like this. No matter how well you know someone, they can still surprise you and before you know it, shit hits the fan and spins out of control. Or I'm just paranoid about it.

I've been a furry for over 4 years now and just recently I've also discovered that I'm bisexual... I think. But nobody knows about this, which is good in a way. Allows you to keep things under control for the time being until you are certain that, when you do come out, you won't end up with nothing left.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 19, 2016)

DeathClaw01 said:


> I think its kinda scary to come out with stuff like this. No matter how well you know someone, they can still surprise you and before you know it, shit hits the fan and spins out of control. Or I'm just paranoid about it.
> 
> I've been a furry for over 4 years now and just recently I've also discovered that I'm bisexual... I think. But nobody knows about this, which is good in a way. Allows you to keep things under control for the time being until you are certain that, when you do come out, you won't end up with nothing left.


I have ONE IRL friend I know if I "come out" to he'd not care at all. Do you have somebody like this in your life, if so you should not feel ashamed about what you do in your spare time.


----------



## DeathClaw01 (Dec 19, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> I have ONE IRL friend I know if I "come out" to he'd not care at all. Do you have somebody like this in your life, if so you should not feel ashamed about what you do in your spare time.



I have a wife of just over 1 year. No real friends that I would be telling something like this to. And as you can probably imagine, my wife would care, quite a bit.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2016)

DeathClaw01 said:


> I have a wife of just over 1 year. No real friends that I would be telling something like this to. And as you can probably imagine, my wife would care, quite a bit.


Hold on a minute! Your new wife doesn't know you're a Furry? Dude, you can't keep this from her. I have only been a Furry for six months, but my wife and I have been married almost 17 years. It was rough those first couple of months, but after sharing with her, bringing her into the fandom, showing her all the cool art and fursuiters and the folks on here, she is now a Furry too. She drank the koolaid, and I am pretty sure she liked it.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 19, 2016)

DeathClaw01 said:


> I have a wife of just over 1 year. No real friends that I would be telling something like this to. And as you can probably imagine, my wife would care, quite a bit.


It's not like it makes you a different person or anything, so why should they care?


----------



## DeathClaw01 (Dec 19, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hold on a minute! Your new wife doesn't know you're a Furry? Dude, you can't keep this from her. I have only been a Furry for six months, but my wife and I have been married almost 17 years. It was rough those first couple of months, but after sharing with her, bringing her into the fandom, showing her all the cool art and fursuiters and the folks on here, she is now a Furry too. She drank the koolaid, and I am pretty sure she liked it.



Yeah I know  Its wrong to keep something like this away from her, but I don't know how to tell her. Before I joined this forum, I never publicly accepted the fact that I'm a furry, despite the anonymity of the Internet. I've been into this stuff and a part of it for a while, but never ever have I personally said to anyone "I'm a furry", so its a bit more difficult. I'm not going to keep this from her for ever, that's for sure. But before I figure out how to tell her, I need to figure myself out first.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2016)

DeathClaw01 said:


> Yeah I know  Its wrong to keep something like this away from her, but I don't know how to tell her. Before I joined this forum, I never publicly accepted the fact that I'm a furry, despite the anonymity of the Internet. I've been into this stuff and a part of it for a while, but never ever have I personally said to anyone "I'm a furry", so its a bit more difficult. I'm not going to keep this from her for ever, that's for sure. But before I figure out how to tell her, I need to figure myself out first.


The first step to healing is admitting you have a problem.....you are a Furry, Brother. Not the end of the world. But omissions are the same as lies. Trust me.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2016)

DeathClaw01 said:


> Yeah I know  Its wrong to keep something like this away from her, but I don't know how to tell her. Before I joined this forum, I never publicly accepted the fact that I'm a furry, despite the anonymity of the Internet. I've been into this stuff and a part of it for a while, but never ever have I personally said to anyone "I'm a furry", so its a bit more difficult. I'm not going to keep this from her for ever, that's for sure. But before I figure out how to tell her, I need to figure myself out first.


Find some romantic furry art and share it with her. Like this:


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Find some romantic furry art and share it with her. Like this:View attachment 15715


I really love the art.


----------



## PoptartPresident (Dec 21, 2016)

Personally I don't wanna really call myself a "Furry"

I mean I'd love to have a furry boyfriend but like, there are qualities I find attractive in a lot of things. Being a Furry is just one of those things. And it happens to be fine with me.
Can't help what you feel.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 21, 2016)

PoptartPresident said:


> Personally I don't wanna really call myself a "Furry"
> 
> I mean I'd love to have a furry boyfriend but like, there are qualities I find attractive in a lot of things. Being a Furry is just one of those things. And it happens to be fine with me.
> Can't help what you feel.


Neither did I, but that's what I am. Denying you are one is what I did for 4 years, but eventually I caved in and just said "you know what, I'm furry and need to stop denying it" (then I freaked out, and then got over that too)


----------



## PoptartPresident (Dec 21, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> Neither did I, but that's what I am. Denying you are one is what I did for 4 years, but eventually I caved in and just said "you know what, I'm furry and need to stop denying it" (then I freaked out, and then got over that too)



Yeh I feel ya.
It can be hard to "hold" anything in really.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## TheFeralWolfSniper (Dec 29, 2016)

Mentova said:


> A common topic that seems to be brought up in here people "coming out" as a furry to their friends and family. This is a really bad idea. Here's why:
> 
> -*Furry is not a sexuality.
> *
> ...



Why does anyone have to know? It is possible to live a double life, furry and non-furry. Tbh, if your family/community is open-minded and YOU have an amazing talent, try revealing yourself. If the community is the exact opposite, please don't try. It will make things extra, extra weird.


----------



## TheFeralWolfSniper (Dec 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 15800


Beautiful...and heart-warming...


----------



## um_pineapplez (Dec 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 15800


I wish I had someone like that.

Well, I did. But I've already talked about that a million other times, so I don't need to talk about it here.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I wish I had someone like that.
> 
> Well, I did. But I've already talked about that a million other times, so I don't need to talk about it here.


It'll come pineapplez. All in due course.


----------



## Matohusky (Jan 5, 2017)

Welll.... took some advice from a very good once and decided yeah, let's start telling people that I am a furry (parents already knew early 2000 browsing history lol). so decided to wait for the right opportunity to tell my closet friends, 3 of them to be exact it was actually the first time we had all been in the same country the same time let alone the same room for about 10 years. So yeah on NYE drunk a tonne of Southern Comfort and it kinda just came out. I spoke to them for about hour about, and you know best thing I did. don't get me wrong I won't be wearing tails or ears around as that is not me at all (stereotypical jock btw) I guess what I am trying to say is, if there your real friends they won't judge you, and hey one might surprise you by saying they would swing both ways X3.


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 5, 2017)

Matohusky said:


> Welll.... took some advice from a very good once and decided yeah, let's start telling people that I am a furry (parents already knew early 2000 browsing history lol). so decided to wait for the right opportunity to tell my closet friends, 3 of them to be exact it was actually the first time we had all been in the same country the same time let alone the same room for about 10 years. So yeah on NYE drunk a tonne of Southern Comfort and it kinda just came out. I spoke to them for about hour about, and you know best thing I did. don't get me wrong I won't be wearing tails or ears around as that is not me at all (stereotypical jock btw) I guess what I am trying to say is, if there your real friends they won't judge you, and hey one might surprise you by saying they would swing both ways X3.


Sorry to derail the conversation slightly, but I noticed that you're a UK furry that's been around for a while. Do you think coming out in the UK is different at all from the USA, based on your overall experiences with the fandom/people you've talked to? I've found that the topic of furries in the UK is still a relatively underground thing (at least compared to America, thanks cheap online news sites!), and it's hard to gauge what any general reaction would be.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 6, 2017)

Matohusky said:


> Welll.... took some advice from a very good once and decided yeah, let's start telling people that I am a furry (parents already knew early 2000 browsing history lol). so decided to wait for the right opportunity to tell my closet friends, 3 of them to be exact it was actually the first time we had all been in the same country the same time let alone the same room for about 10 years. So yeah on NYE drunk a tonne of Southern Comfort and it kinda just came out. I spoke to them for about hour about, and you know best thing I did. don't get me wrong I won't be wearing tails or ears around as that is not me at all (stereotypical jock btw) I guess what I am trying to say is, if there your real friends they won't judge you, and hey one might surprise you by saying they would swing both ways X3.


Hey man, that's great to have friends who accept you for who you are!


----------



## Matohusky (Jan 6, 2017)

Ahh


T-LARC said:


> Sorry to derail the conversation slightly, but I noticed that you're a UK furry that's been around for a while. Do you think coming out in the UK is different at all from the USA, based on your overall experiences with the fandom/people you've talked to? I've found that the topic of furries in the UK is still a relatively underground thing (at least compared to America, thanks cheap online news sites!), and it's hard to gauge what any general reaction would be.




Ahh I am not sure. Thankfully I have been lucky to live both in America and UK. I generally found living in Boston a very liberal place to live so I was very free to express myself. 

The UK in the other hand your right the fandom is considered "sexual or seedy". For example when I spoke to my friends and they immediately thought of the whole sex thing when actually I prefer the community aspect of it. I guess because of my sporting status I found it very difficult to come out as gay let alone as a fur very difficult.


----------



## Matohusky (Jan 6, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Hey man, that's great to have friends who accept you for who you are!



Well to be frank. I wouldnt be there friends in the first if they didn't get it. They always knew I was the strange one


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 6, 2017)

meh this is why I would just let them find out.


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 6, 2017)

Matohusky said:


> Ahh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, lucky! It's cool that you've lived in both places - I've heard that Boston's a pretty nice place to live too!

And cheers, that's pretty much what I was thinking - which is why fandom compartmentalisation is still a big thing. I think the gay thing is still quite a difficult thing to talk about, especially when combined with the fandom, which is a safe place for stuff like this. It's quite sad and ironic that the same thing that makes the fandom so accessible (queer-friendly, open, a social platform etc.) is also what makes it so hard to talk to others about, because it kinda combines two misunderstood aspects of your life, not just one.

Hopefully, years down the line, this sort of stuff will simmer down, and we can all just get on with our lives. Hey, we can dream, right? ;P


----------



## Matohusky (Jan 6, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> Damn, lucky! It's cool that you've lived in both places - I've heard that Boston's a pretty nice place to live too!
> 
> And cheers, that's pretty much what I was thinking - which is why fandom compartmentalisation is still a big thing. I think the gay thing is still quite a difficult thing to talk about, especially when combined with the fandom, which is a safe place for stuff like this. It's quite sad and ironic that the same thing that makes the fandom so accessible (queer-friendly, open, a social platform etc.) is also what makes it so hard to talk to others about, because it kinda combines two misunderstood aspects of your life, not just one.
> 
> ...


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 6, 2017)

Cheers. As someone who's recently found myself asking these kinds of questions, it help to know that others have been going through the same stuff.

And smut is one hell of a way to 'come out' as a furry to your parents - classy stuff, I hope! ;P


----------



## Matohusky (Jan 6, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> Cheers. As someone who's recently found myself asking these kinds of questions, it help to know that others have been going through the same stuff.
> 
> And smut is one hell of a way to 'come out' as a furry to your parents - classy stuff, I hope! ;P



Like don't get me wrong they have a laugh and a joke about it now. To the point where they will messages me just saying 'woof' and stuff buts it's all good. One of the guys said he has a foot fetish so I just take photos of my feet everyday for him 

Ha I think I've said before on this forum somewhere. I literally came home one day. Both my mother and stepfather we were with my laptop and HHD and had my fan page open. I was like 14 and remembering that my world had ended. They outed me as gay like my whole family also. Yeah hide your smut lol.


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 6, 2017)

Matohusky said:


> Like don't get me wrong they have a laugh and a joke about it now. To the point where they will messages me just saying 'woof' and stuff buts it's all good. One of the guys said he has a foot fetish so I just take photos of my feet everyday for him
> 
> Ha I think I've said before on this forum somewhere. I literally came home one day. Both my mother and stepfather we were with my laptop and HHD and had my fan page open. I was like 14 and remembering that my world had ended. They outed me as gay like my whole family also. Yeah hide your smut lol.


That's fair enough - nothing wrong with a bit of banter, if it's in good spirits! Interestingly arrangement though - to each his own, I guess.

Jesus, at 14? That's a 2-in-1 punch to the guts alright. I'm glad you seemed to make it out okay - lesson learned!


----------



## Matohusky (Jan 7, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> That's fair enough - nothing wrong with a bit of banter, if it's in good spirits! Interestingly arrangement though - to each his own, I guess.
> 
> Jesus, at 14? That's a 2-in-1 punch to the guts alright. I'm glad you seemed to make it out okay - lesson learned!




Haha banter is such an awful word. No it's all good at least I can laugh about it.

Oh yeah, I remember me and my friend watching his dad's porn on VHS, I remember feeling sick of the thought of a naked woman lol


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 7, 2017)

Matohusky said:


> Haha banter is such an awful word. No it's all good at least I can laugh about it.
> 
> Oh yeah, I remember me and my friend watching his dad's porn on VHS, I remember feeling sick of the thought of a naked woman lol


Yeah, I know, banter sucks. But in my experience, if you call it 'repartee', you look like even more of a prick, so I guess you can't win either way! ;P

Yeah, I've been there. It wasn't quite watching porn with my friend, but I remember playing video games when I was younger, and just not getting it when the female characters were flirting with the main character, or doing some kind of strip-tease. Same for perfume/shampoo adds. I never understood why they were doing it - it was actually only recently that I realised they were trying to be sexy. Fair enough, but it ain't doing nothing for me!


----------



## Garg (Jan 7, 2017)

coming out to your parent/friends, is (in my opinion) quite useless, and ONLY could do harm. its your sexuality (or in this case, what you find attractive, but isn't that the same?) man, and its yours only. other's opinion shouldn't matter.


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 7, 2017)

Garg said:


> coming out to your parent/friends, is (in my opinion) quite useless, and ONLY could do harm. its your sexuality (or in this case, what you find attractive, but isn't that the same?) man, and its yours only. other's opinion shouldn't matter.


I think the idea's more that if you actually find someone you love that your parents don't approve of, the only two options you really have are either to 'come out', or cut ties with your family altogether. So coming out before that point is more of a preemptive strike - it's likely that at some time in the future, you'll have to do it, and covering your tracks and behaviour for years can be more damaging than either being accepting, or being chucked out, and getting it over and down with without the added stress. I mean, I haven't come out either, but I think that's the psychology behind it anyway.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 7, 2017)

Honestly it's not even a sexuality. I just like the concept of anthros.

Although yeah, if it turns one on, i guess it could be a sexuality.


----------



## Garg (Jan 7, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> I think the idea's more that if you actually find someone you love that your parents don't approve of, the only two options you really have are either to 'come out', or cut ties with your family altogether. So coming out before that point is more of a preemptive strike - it's likely that at some time in the future, you'll have to do it, and covering your tracks and behaviour for years can be more damaging than either being accepting, or being chucked out, and getting it over and down with without the added stress. I mean, I haven't come out either, but I think that's the psychology behind it anyway.


the best right and most right is the hardest one, life is hard, and harder if you want to do what's "right"


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 7, 2017)

Garg said:


> the best right and most right is the hardest one, life is hard, and harder if you want to do what's "right"


It always is. Nobody's getting a free ride in life.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 7, 2017)

Luckily, my mom is awesome, so when I explain the fluff about furries, she was totally cool with it. In fact, she even decided what her fursona would be! A snowy owl named blizzard.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 7, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Luckily, my mom is awesome, so when I explain the fluff about furries, she was totally cool with it. In fact, she even decided what her fursona would be! A snowy owl named blizzard.


those are the best kind of parents a furry could have.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 7, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> those are the best kind of parents a furry could have.


Yup may god bless Ye if your parents are anti-furry


----------



## Garg (Jan 7, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> It always is. Nobody's getting a free ride in life.


you "could", you would just need to be a massive asshole.


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 7, 2017)

Garg said:


> you "could", you would just need to be a massive asshole.


But then, you'd be lumbered with the guilt of what you're doing. And if you truly don't care about the consequences, then think about how much you'd be missing out on. It'd definitely be easier, but easier doesn't necessarily mean better.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 7, 2017)

Matohusky said:


> Haha banter is such an awful word. No it's all good at least I can laugh about it.
> 
> Oh yeah, I remember me and my friend watching his dad's porn on VHS, I remember feeling sick of the thought of a naked woman lol



Don't you _ever _diss the word banter


Bants are what I live for


----------



## Matohusky (Jan 7, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> Yeah, I know, banter sucks. But in my experience, if you call it 'repartee', you look like even more of a prick, so I guess you can't win either way! ;P
> 
> Yeah, I've been there. It wasn't quite watching porn with my friend, but I remember playing video games when I was younger, and just not getting it when the female characters were flirting with the main character, or doing some kind of strip-tease. Same for perfume/shampoo adds. I never understood why they were doing it - it was actually only recently that I realised they were trying to be sexy. Fair enough, but it ain't doing nothing for me!





Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Don't you _ever _diss the word banter
> 
> 
> Bants are what I live for




Haha bants omg! I don't know what's worse The Dab, Bottle flip or the Bants lol


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 7, 2017)

Matohusky said:


> Haha bants omg! I don't know what's worse The Dab, Bottle flip or the Bants lol


Can't we just leave them all in 2016? Along with Brexit, Trump, ISIS and the new toblerone design.


----------



## Kirkzer (Jan 7, 2017)

I told my family I am a furry! But not immediately, like for example one week I said i was interested in going to conventions. second week I said like the costumes at conventions and I may interested in getting one. My family thought it was going to be knight armour at first! 3rd week I said it was going to be a monster like a werewolf for example. 4th week I just said its not a realistic wolf costume so by then it was not as shocking. week 5 I just explained what a furry is all the good things like how artistic and friendly the community is and how the fursuiters can make people feel happy. As for friends it is easy you can tell them if it comes up in conversation like they may see a furry profile image on PlayStation for a example. when they asked i just told them and i got two kinds of reactions 1 they just don't give a f%*k because nothing has changed you are still you! or 2 they think you are cool as F%&K! as you are doing what you like and don't care what others think. they probably respect you more for it


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 7, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> I told my family I am a furry! But not immediately, like for example one week I said i was interested in going to conventions. second week I said like the costumes at conventions and I may interested in getting one. My family thought it was going to be knight armour at first! 3rd week I said it was going to be a monster like a werewolf for example. 4th week I just said its not a realistic wolf costume so by then it was not as shocking. week 5 I just explained what a furry is all the good things like how artistic and friendly the community is and how the fursuiters can make people feel happy. As for friends it is easy you can tell them if it comes up in conversation like they may see a furry profile image on PlayStation for a example. when they asked i just told them and i got two kinds of reactions 1 they just don't give a f%*k because nothing has changed you are still you! or 2 they think you are cool as F%&K! as you are doing what you like and don't care what others think. they probably respect you more for it


Good job! I kinda blurted it all out to my mom at once but you have a very good approach


----------



## Matohusky (Jan 8, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> Can't we just leave them all in 2016? Along with Brexit, Trump, ISIS and the new toblerone design.



Haha! Yes I couldn't agree anymore more with you there! So glad I didn't achieve anything significant so I can forget it all x3


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 8, 2017)

Toshabi said:


> We should not be ashamed of our want to stuff Fido like a thanksgiving turkey.


Easier said than done. I tell myself there's no need to be ashamed of the things that I'm aroused and turned on by. For some reason though I still feel ashamed after viewing said material!


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 8, 2017)

Kitsune Cross said:


> You are creepy


Don't fur-shame other furries. Im not mad Kitsune Cross......... Im just dissapointed.


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 8, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 15800


I just lost that one person. :'-(  and I am desperately trying to get her back.


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 8, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> THAT I agree on completely. But I do remember how strong the urge was to tell people about "my secret" very well still, even after all these years. This younger generation just seems to want to tell everyone everything about themselves. I think because they learn it by being online on forums and chat rooms. We ARE all pretty open on here, and it is because of ananimity. But irl, aninimity don't really exsist.


So true, as difficult as it is to keep all of my secrets to myself, and as lonely as it sometimes gets, I just hold it all back and keep on adulting my way through this fallen world. How I long for those in my life to share these things with. Online is an okay outlet for me to share, but it doesn't compare to that real life connection with another. Sorry for party rocking fellow furries.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 8, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> the new toblerone design.


I did not know about that. I'd give my should to forget about it now 

Also, my father saw this website and asked me if I liked to wear tails. I replied :"Not exactly, it's just a hobby" and he seemed ok with it. Well, I guess I did it then


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 8, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> Can't we just leave them all in 2016? Along with Brexit, Trump, ISIS and the new toblerone design.



No because Trump is <3

Apparently ISIS has networks in all 50 US state. Obama also knew of ISIS long before they became such a threat but willingly did nothing about it to try and make Assad like him.

Instead Putin did shit and now Assad is with Putin



Badger94 said:


> So true, as difficult as it is to keep all of my secrets to myself, and as lonely as it sometimes gets, I just hold it all back and keep on adulting my way through this fallen world. How I long for those in my life to share these things with. Online is an okay outlet for me to share, but it doesn't compare to that real life connection with another. Sorry for party rocking fellow furries.



Good on you for understanding that not everything needs to be said! With that said, assuming you are what your age says then there are plenty of sites you can use to find local furmeets and shit to find some friends with the same hobbies



Sarachaga said:


> I did not know about that. I'd give my should to forget about it now
> 
> Also, my father saw this website and asked me if I liked to wear tails. I replied :"Not exactly, it's just a hobby" and he seemed ok with it. Well, I guess I did it then



New design is just less chocolate. Chocolate is going up in price so they're trying to cut costs while keeping the ideal shape and price


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 8, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I did not know about that. I'd give my should to forget about it now
> 
> Also, my father saw this website and asked me if I liked to wear tails. I replied :"Not exactly, it's just a hobby" and he seemed ok with it. Well, I guess I did it then


I love wearing tails!!


----------



## Royn (Jan 8, 2017)

my tail doubles as a whip.   Its deadly fun!


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 8, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> No because Trump is <3
> 
> Apparently ISIS has networks in all 50 US state. Obama also knew of ISIS long before they became such a threat but willingly did nothing about it to try and make Assad like him.
> 
> ...


That's why politics is politics, and politics is the worst.

And you say 'less chocolate' as though 'less chocolate' is somehow an acceptable excuse. As though it's justifiable in any way. As though it's right. As though it shouldn't be fought tooth and claw against.


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 8, 2017)

Matohusky said:


> Haha! Yes I couldn't agree anymore more with you there! So glad I didn't achieve anything significant so I can forget it all x3


You achieved a lack of death. That's something you can live to appreciate - you've got that over what feels like 50% of the celebrity world at this point.


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 8, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> I told my family I am a furry! But not immediately, like for example one week I said i was interested in going to conventions. second week I said like the costumes at conventions and I may interested in getting one. My family thought it was going to be knight armour at first! 3rd week I said it was going to be a monster like a werewolf for example. 4th week I just said its not a realistic wolf costume so by then it was not as shocking. week 5 I just explained what a furry is all the good things like how artistic and friendly the community is and how the fursuiters can make people feel happy. As for friends it is easy you can tell them if it comes up in conversation like they may see a furry profile image on PlayStation for a example. when they asked i just told them and i got two kinds of reactions 1 they just don't give a f%*k because nothing has changed you are still you! or 2 they think you are cool as F%&K! as you are doing what you like and don't care what others think. they probably respect you more for it


That's a very clever way of doing it - I'm glad it worked for you. Might have to try that one myself, when I pluck up the courage.


----------



## Kirkzer (Jan 8, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> That's a very clever way of doing it - I'm glad it worked for you. Might have to try that one myself, when I pluck up the courage.


Yes it was not easy. My family think it's a bit weird at first and i say it is but i just try to explain it like how it came from a sci-fi convention. They will slowly get more used to it and understand a bit better. Better to slowly tell them if it comes up in conversation.  For example if you see a cool alien costume on a TV series. I don't know, but like I said wherever you decide do it slowly like how i did it and remember that it is a fandom of anthropomorphic animals that is it. it does not have to mean anything special.


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 8, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> Yes it was not easy. My family think it's a bit weird at first and i say it is but i just try to explain it like how it came from a sci-fi convention. They will slowly get more used to it and understand a bit better. Better to slowly tell them if it comes up in conversation.  For example if you see a cool alien costume on a TV series. I don't know, but like I said wherever you decide do it slowly like how i did it and remember that it is a fandom of anthropomorphic animals that is it. it does not have to mean anything special.


I definitely think you've got the right idea in doing it slowly. Acting like it's a big deal is the easiest way to make it a big deal, and if a hobby like this is really enough to get in the way of a relationship, it says more about the other person than it does about you. For a helldog, you sure seem to give trustworthy advice!


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 8, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> That's why politics is politics, and politics is the worst.
> 
> And you say 'less chocolate' as though 'less chocolate' is somehow an acceptable excuse. As though it's justifiable in any way. As though it's right. As though it shouldn't be fought tooth and claw against.



Prices go up for chocolate yet they don't want to charge more. I'd say it's fine.

And I bloody love politics. The election results were the biggest highlight of the decade for me


----------



## Kirkzer (Jan 8, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> I definitely think you've got the right idea in doing it slowly. Acting like it's a big deal is the easiest way to make it a big deal, and if a hobby like this is really enough to get in the way of a relationship, it says more about the other person than it does about you. For a helldog, you sure seem to give trustworthy advice!


Yes exactly that. I may be half hellhound but I like to think I am a good person after all you cannot judge a dog on he's breed alone!


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 9, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Prices go up for chocolate yet they don't want to charge more. I'd say it's fine.
> 
> And I bloody love politics. The election results were the biggest highlight of the decade for me


But the prices haven't gone up universally, have they? I swear the toblerone is the only chocolate confectionary item in the UK that's changed size/cost since Brexit.

Yeah, Heil Trump and all that. But seriously, the election results being a highlight? I know a lot of people count it as a vote against the establishment, which is great and all, but voting against the establishment by placing one of the richest, outsourcing men in America in charge gives me more of a headache than a chuckle!


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 9, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> Yes exactly that. I may be half hellhound but I like to think I am a good person after all you cannot judge a dog on he's breed alone!


Definitely! There'll be no dog racism here - each and every pupper is an individual, whether they come from the depths of hell or not! ^_^


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 9, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> But the prices haven't gone up universally, have they? I swear the toblerone is the only chocolate confectionary item in the UK that's changed size/cost since Brexit.
> 
> Yeah, Heil Trump and all that. But seriously, the election results being a highlight? I know a lot of people count it as a vote against the establishment, which is great and all, but voting against the establishment by placing one of the richest, outsourcing men in America in charge gives me more of a headache than a chuckle!



Oh no you don't understand. The reactions of the people who lost were just







The sorrow, the look of defeat, the tears and the backlash. I loved every single second of it

Especially when the Young Turks broke down. Holy fuck


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 9, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Oh no you don't understand. The reactions of the people who lost were just
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's some serious schadenfreude going on.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 9, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> That's some serious schadenfreude going on.



It is by far my most favorite thing of life <3


----------



## Snowtail Winterfur (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm in the closet still.. I live in a pretty conservative community and if i came out it would mean endless beatings and condescending stares.. I'll wait inntil i have enough money to move far away.. Uintill then i just have to make friends online i guess..


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 17, 2017)

Snowtail Winterfur said:


> I'm in the closet still.. I live in a pretty conservative community and if i came out it would mean endless beatings and condescending stares.. I'll wait inntil i have enough money to move far away.. Uintill then i just have to make friends online i guess..


A lot of us have been there before, and some of us are still stuck like that now. Just remember not to judge them the same way they'd judge you - fear and ignorance can do terrible things to people. From one fox to another.


----------



## Snowtail Winterfur (Jan 17, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> A lot of us have been there before, and some of us are still stuck like that now. Just remember not to judge them the same way they'd judge you - fear and ignorance can do terrible things to people. From one fox to another.


I know.. Its just hard to get out of that sort of frame of mind.. Especially when i have no friends outside of that community.


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 17, 2017)

i dont like to tell anyone im a furry my close fam and my girlfriend know but when i told them it killed a lil bit of the magic for me


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 17, 2017)

Snowtail Winterfur said:


> I know.. Its just hard to get out of that sort of frame of mind.. Especially when i have no friends outside of that community.


I've been there. As cynical as it is, I've found that it helps to think of how terrible it can be for other people. So think of the most difficult live you could live - like being an ugly, deaf, blind, depressed, schizophrenic, transgender, lesbian midget. Just in terms of how few people you'd have to talk to, and all the struggles you'd face, it'd be damn difficult. So when it feels like shit, you can look down that list and for every box you don't tick, there's a problem in your life that you could have, but don't. 'Furries' aren't loved by the world at all, but there's plenty worse. One step at a time, right?


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 17, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> I've been there. As cynical as it is, I've found that it helps to think of how terrible it can be for other people. So think of the most difficult live you could live - like being an ugly, deaf, blind, depressed, schizophrenic, transgender, lesbian midget. Just in terms of how few people you'd have to talk to, and all the struggles you'd face, it'd be damn difficult. So when it feels like shit, you can look down that list and for every box you don't tick, there's a problem in your life that you could have, but don't. 'Furries' aren't loved by the world at all, but there's plenty worse. One step at a time, right?


thats why we gotta love each other


----------



## Snowtail Winterfur (Jan 17, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> thats why we gotta love each other


That's absolutely right.. *hugs*


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 17, 2017)

hugs


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 17, 2017)

Can i pls get in on the hugs?  *paws held open, waiting for a hug*


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 17, 2017)

Badger94 said:


> Can i pls get in on the hugs?  *paws held open, waiting for a hug*


hugs sent


----------



## Snowtail Winterfur (Jan 17, 2017)

Badger94 said:


> Can i pls get in on the hugs?  *paws held open, waiting for a hug*


*hugs* and another one


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 17, 2017)

what are all of you doing im super curious


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 17, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> what are all of you doing im super curious


What do you mean? Apart from posting on FAF?


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 17, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> What do you mean? Apart from posting on FAF?


lol right im so bored


----------



## Khazius (Jan 17, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> lol right im so bored


Well I just got off work, but im hyping myself up for the upcoming Pre-release of magic the gathering.


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 17, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> lol right im so bored


Oh. In that case, I'm a student putting off dissertation research. So "well-intentioned mess" sums up what I'm currently doing quite nicely.


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 17, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> Oh. In that case, I'm a student putting off dissertation research. So "well-intentioned mess" sums up what I'm currently doing quite nicely.


hahahaha sounds interesting im currently listening to yelawolf- catfish billy and smoking some of Colorado's finest tree. I got to tell you im really enjoying myself


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 17, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> hahahaha sounds interesting im currently listening to yelawolf- catfish billy and smoking some of Colorado's finest tree. I got to tell you im really enjoying myself


Rather be doing that than a dissertation. ;P


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 17, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> Rather be doing that than a dissertation. ;P


come join me lol i did 4 yrs at leavenworth federal prison not for military reasons but for problems with the ATF


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 17, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> come join me lol i did 4 yrs at leavenworth federal prison not for military reasons but for problems with the ATF


4 years? Jesus, America's fucking insane! And I thought that cute little fox face on your icon was as innocent as a bag of jelly beans. That face must have seen some serious stuff...


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 18, 2017)

hey


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 18, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> hugs sent


Aww yaaay affection *hugs back, licks face, then prances around* thankyou!


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 18, 2017)

Snowtail Winterfur said:


> *hugs* and another one


So generous with your hugs, thankyou for the kind affection *hugs back, licks face, then rolls around in the grass*


----------



## Alex K (Jan 18, 2017)

I remember back when I first came out as an animal. 
It was a nice sensation and everyone around me seemed perfectly fine with it.
Especially the preps.


----------



## Zipline (Jan 18, 2017)

humans are animals... you are not coming out as anything.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 18, 2017)

Zipline said:


> humans are animals... you are not coming out as anything.



Then howcome the mammals are the only ones that get the attention when they come out of the mascot?


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 18, 2017)

sup fuckers


----------



## ariamis (Jan 18, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> sup fuckers


everything. nothing. something. o-o


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 18, 2017)

ive had a pretty shitty day my eye socket is broken


----------



## Alex K (Jan 20, 2017)

Lemme tell ya.
Getting out of the mouse costume at Chunky Cheese is always one of the greatest feelings you can experience


----------



## XXMLGNOSCOPERXX (Jan 31, 2017)

icameoutasamemer


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 1, 2017)

Mentova said:


> A common topic that seems to be brought up in here people "coming out" as a furry to their friends and family. This is a really bad idea. Here's why:
> 
> -*Furry is not a sexuality.
> *
> ...


Totally agree. But I want to confess to you guys, Im a furry


----------



## Lexiand (Feb 1, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Totally agree. But I want to confess to you guys, Im a furry


  we kinda already  know that XD


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 1, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Totally agree. But I want to confess to you guys, Im a furry


Get out.


----------



## Kirkzer (Feb 1, 2017)

I told everyone even my boss! I bet you think I speak BS but believe it or not I have. The fandom its not a fetish and I do not feel the need to act like it is.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 22, 2017)

While it may not be something to be ashamed of, I'm damn well keeping my mouth shut until I can be sure I wrote down an infallible explanation so that my family can't in ANY way mistake furriness for anything other than what it is. In the mean time, though, have plenty of fun with it online and let the problems IRL present their own solutions to me.


----------



## Mobius (Feb 23, 2017)

I just assume everyone knows because I draw in class all the time.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Feb 26, 2017)

Mobius said:


> I just assume everyone knows because I draw in class all the time.


They might not know what you're drawing eithier. I'm not saying that they might jump to conclusions but don't always assume that everyone knows something that they really don't. Trust me, I've been through it. (The assuming everyone knows a detail about something when they really don't. Not the furry part yet). But be strong, be confident, you are an amazing and talanted person, no one can take that away from you, unless you let them.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> sup fuckers


Damn this same thing I wanted to say this morning, but abstented. Btw sup


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Badger94 said:


> Can i pls get in on the hugs?  *paws held open, waiting for a hug*


I can hug you *sergal hugs*


----------



## Zaddict16 (Feb 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I can hug you *sergal hugs*


See, now if this is the kindness that furries will show one another, then society needs to stop stereotyping people like us with compassion and heart for our craft and lifestyle, as mindless beasts. (No discrimination intended to anyone's fursona).


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 26, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> See, now if this is the kindness that furries will show one another, then society needs to stop stereotyping people like us with compassion and heart for our craft and lifestyle, as mindless beasts. (No discrimination intended to anyone's fursona).


Bro, nobody here (who read the rules, let's not forget that bit) will think they are being "fursecuted" for a general post like that...


----------



## Zaddict16 (Feb 26, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Bro, nobody here (who read the rules, let's not forget that bit) will think they are being "fursecuted" for a general post like that...


I'm just trying to be cautious, that's all. I don't want to cause any disrespect, after all I am a relitivly new furry so....


----------



## Kirkzer (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


>


Wait is this you in vid, it looks similar?


----------



## Kirkzer (Feb 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Wait is this you in vid, it looks similar?


Yes? a lot of people make videos on how it is a bad idea but I am doing the opposite and telling people how it should be done and how not to do it. I am not going to go in more information here just in case people don't watch the video and talk about it here before watching it.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> Yes? a lot of people make videos on how it is a bad idea but I am doing the opposite and telling people how it should be done and how not to do it. I am not going to go in more information here just in case people don't watch the video and talk about it here before watching it.


I see what you did there published today, nice! I will watch it in 2 hours.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Feb 26, 2017)

Yeah, I think all of the suits that people buy and/or create are amazing! But I think that I'm one of those furries that isn't really into admitting to be a furry to my parents. I mean, my friend already knows but besides that...


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 26, 2017)

So I recently told my folks, and in the only way I knew how: a YT video. Here was the one to my Grandpa...



Disregard the description, that was for my Grandpa. Feel free to read the Copyright and Fair Use statements before hating on me, though.


----------



## Kirkzer (Feb 27, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Yeah, I think all of the suits that people buy and/or create are amazing! But I think that I'm one of those furries that isn't really into admitting to be a furry to my parents. I mean, my friend already knows but besides that...


You do not have to admit you like something, it is just a interest. I like basketball no I do not need to tell my family that but I wanted to share the fact I'm going to do costuming at conventions to my family. The whole point is it is no big deal, you don't change is just a hobby/ interest.


----------



## ScarClaw (Feb 27, 2017)

As true as most of this article is, I feel like it overall Is very biased when it shouldn't be.  You don't need to tell people you shouldn't tell them, because sometimes people can have legitimit reasons to tell them! or they want to! In the case of just wanting to, I do believe its easier not to, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't be able to if you want to!  I have a video script written about this topic, I hope to get to in the next month or so (much going on) and Its gonna be about why you should and why you shouldn't tell your parents your a furry.  In addition, it has tips on how you can tell them if you so desire.  You should be given the option to, not just straight up told "No!". 

Side note: This really is when I'm referring to young furs


----------



## ScarClaw (Feb 27, 2017)

Also another thing is, people constantly compare telling your parents your a furry is like telling them you like anything, well this isn't exactly a fair point.  No one can doubt, whether they like it or not, Furry hasn't had the best public rep in the past, and many people still are believing misinformation about this fandom.  Telling your parents you like sonic games is easy, maybe its a good comparison.  Now, well you know how dirty (especially with the endless shipping) the sonic fanbase can be? Imagine if that was your parent's first experience with sonic the hedgehog.  Not so easy now to ask them for a sonic game is it?  That is the unfortunate reality for furrydom


----------



## Zaddict16 (Feb 27, 2017)

ScarClaw said:


> As true as most of this article is, I feel like it overall Is very biased when it shouldn't be.  You don't need to tell people you shouldn't tell them, because sometimes people can have legitimit reasons to tell them! or they want to! In the case of just wanting to, I do believe its easier not to, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't be able to if you want to!  I have a video script written about this topic, I hope to get to in the next month or so (much going on) and Its gonna be about why you should and why you shouldn't tell your parents your a furry.  In addition, it has tips on how you can tell them if you so desire.  You should be given the option to, not just straight up told "No!".
> 
> Side note: This really is when I'm referring to young furs



Ill make sure to check out that video, I think it will really help me decide on wether to tell my parents or not. 
Also, I have a burning question that I have no idea who can answer it on this forum. 
I am a Christian, and I've been babtized in the name of the Holy Spirt and have submitted my life to God. 
Now, I have no idea if anyone on this forum is religious or not, and in no way do I mean to offended anyone. 
But I don't know if being a furry is a sin or not. 
God made it so that man could rule beast, if "becoming" a beast/furry  voids that statement by saying "you are now an animal, you are now to be ruled by the men I have put on this earth" I don't know if that's true or not. It's tough to think about. I don't want that to mess anything up, if you know what I mean.


----------



## ScarClaw (Feb 27, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Ill make sure to check out that video, I think it will really help me decide on wether to tell my parents or not.
> Also, I have a burning question that I have no idea who can answer it on this forum.
> I am a Christian, and I've been babtized in the name of the Holy Spirt and have submitted my life to God.
> Now, I have no idea if anyone on this forum is religious or not, and in no way do I mean to offended anyone.
> ...


Looking through some of the old letters on Askpapabear.com may help, if not try writing him yourself!


----------



## ScarClaw (Feb 27, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Ill make sure to check out that video, I think it will really help me decide on wether to tell my parents or not.
> Also, I have a burning question that I have no idea who can answer it on this forum.
> I am a Christian, and I've been babtized in the name of the Holy Spirt and have submitted my life to God.
> Now, I have no idea if anyone on this forum is religious or not, and in no way do I mean to offended anyone.
> ...


Also thanks that means I have motivation to get working on the video XD.  Well I'm almost finished with a massive project Ive been working on and I have exams next week so probably after then


----------



## Zaddict16 (Feb 27, 2017)

ScarClaw said:


> Also thanks that means I have motivation to get working on the video XD.  Well I'm almost finished with a massive project Ive been working on and I have exams next week so probably after then



What is the video going to be on? YouTube? And do you have a fursuit? (I don't).


----------



## ScarClaw (Feb 27, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> What is the video going to be on? YouTube?


Yes, on my channel ScarTheFur


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 27, 2017)

@Zaddict16  Im 99% sure that being furry isnt a sin. We are not real animals we still human with weird hobby. How god can forbid this? And why would he do this


----------



## ScarClaw (Feb 27, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> @Zaddict16  Im 99% sure that being furry isnt a sin. We are not real animals we still human with weird hobby. How god can forbid this? And why would he do this


Yes I agree here, we are mere simply fans of an anthro-animal art style.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Feb 27, 2017)

ScarClaw said:


> Yes, on my channel ScarTheFur



Ok, thanks! I really appreciate it ScarClaw! I feel like the pressure is based around young furs and that they are making horrible life choices. Well that's just wrong, we choose what we want to be in life, not what society wants us to be. If we want to be a fireman, then become a fireman. The same principle applies to furries. It's a hobby, one that I just started,  i mean I was a furry last year, and then I stopped being one for a while. Then the other day my friend told me about Furraffinity.net and then I found this web site. That little push instantly resparked my passion for being a furry. And these videos you are making ScarClaw, are just what young furs like me need to get through the criticism they will possibly endure. 
So thank you ScarClaw, for your passion and heart for this community. 
(Was that a bit over the top? I can never tell, Lol).


----------



## Zaddict16 (Feb 27, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> @Zaddict16  Im 99% sure that being furry isnt a sin. We are not real animals we still human with weird hobby. How god can forbid this? And why would he do this


I agree that you think that being a furry isn't a sin, but the real answer is, why wouldn't He forbid this. We won't know what He has in store for us until, He deems it nessecery for us to know.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Feb 27, 2017)

ScarClaw said:


> Yes I agree here, we are mere simply fans of an anthro-animal art style.


As well as that. I'm pretty sure coz play isn't a sin. Lol


----------



## Zaddict16 (Feb 27, 2017)

@ScarClaw Thanks for following me by the way!


----------



## ScarClaw (Feb 27, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> Yes? a lot of people make videos on how it is a bad idea but I am doing the opposite and telling people how it should be done and how not to do it. I am not going to go in more information here just in case people don't watch the video and talk about it here before watching it.


THANK YOU FOR SHARING MY POINT.  My video is gonna be similar, but a little different.  A description of what it basically is I already posted above


----------



## Kirkzer (Feb 27, 2017)

ScarClaw said:


> As true as most of this article is, I feel like it overall Is very biased when it shouldn't be.  You don't need to tell people you shouldn't tell them, because sometimes people can have legitimit reasons to tell them! or they want to! In the case of just wanting to, I do believe its easier not to, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't be able to if you want to!  I have a video script written about this topic, I hope to get to in the next month or so (much going on) and Its gonna be about why you should and why you shouldn't tell your parents your a furry.  In addition, it has tips on how you can tell them if you so desire.  You should be given the option to, not just straight up told "No!".
> 
> Side note: This really is when I'm referring to young furs


you can watch my video for tips because I told a lot of people about it so I done it the wrong way as well the right way but overall  I think it's good to talk about something you're interested in so yes I did a different take on it


----------



## ScarClaw (Feb 27, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Ok, thanks! I really appreciate it ScarClaw! I feel like the pressure is based around young furs and that they are making horrible life choices. Well that's just wrong, we choose what we want to be in life, not what society wants us to be. If we want to be a fireman, then become a fireman. The same principle applies to furries. It's a hobby, one that I just started,  i mean I was a furry last year, and then I stopped being one for a while. Then the other day my friend told me about Furraffinity.net and then I found this web site. That little push instantly resparked my passion for being a furry. And these videos you are making ScarClaw, are just what young furs like me need to get through the criticism they will possibly endure.
> So thank you ScarClaw, for your passion and heart for this community.
> (Was that a bit over the top? I can never tell, Lol).


Lol Ive been more over the top so not really XD,
Your welcome!  I became a furry on April 2nd, 2016 and have been one since.  I was REALLY into Furrydom since the start, and I even got to go to my first con on May 28th, GLFC 2016 (I'm going again this year!).  But to go to a con, I had to tell my parents. This is an example of what I mean when you can have a reason to tell them.


----------



## ScarClaw (Feb 27, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> you can watch my video for tips because I told a lot of people about it so I done it the wrong way as well the right way but overall  I think it's good to talk about something you're interested in so yes I did a different take on it


Ill probably watch it and see if I can revise the script for my video with anything, thanks.


----------



## ScarClaw (Feb 27, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> @ScarClaw Thanks for following me by the way!


Yw


----------



## Zaddict16 (Feb 27, 2017)

ScarClaw said:


> Lol Ive been more over the top so not really XD,
> Your welcome!  I became a furry on April 2nd, 2016 and have been one since.  I was REALLY into Furrydom since the start, and I even got to go to my first con on May 28th, GLFC 2016 (I'm going again this year!).  But to go to a con, I had to tell my parents. This is an example of what I mean when you can have a reason to tell them.


If you don't mind me asking, what was your parents reaction?


----------



## ScarClaw (Feb 27, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what was your parents reaction?


My father (who I told, he told my mother) He was really chill about it, and understanding of the negative image surrounding it and why I would have been nervous to tell him.  Actually I think I was so nervous I overdid it lol.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Feb 27, 2017)

ScarClaw said:


> My father (who I told, he told my mother) He was really chill about it, and understanding of the negative image surrounding it and why I would have been nervous to tell him.  Actually I think I was so nervous I overdid it lol.


Lol, yeah that must of been pretty stressful. 
I don't even think my parents know what a furry is. If so, good. I would like to keep it that way, at least for now.


----------



## Kirkzer (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes I heard others say the same thing,  you expect a big deal but is not so that's why it's important not to make it out it is because if you act nervous  you give them reason to suspect is something bad but if you say it happy if it comes up in conversation there reaction is not going to be bad. Must  people never heard of the term "furry" you don't even need to mention furry.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Feb 27, 2017)

By the way, I wanted to ask if any of you had fursuits? I don't, I mean the closest thing I have is my really soft bathrobe. Lol


----------



## Zaddict16 (Feb 27, 2017)

And yes, I know that doesn't count. Lol


----------



## Kirkzer (Feb 27, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> By the way, I wanted to ask if any of you had fursuits? I don't, I mean the closest thing I have is my really soft bathrobe. Lol


Yes I do not see why it matters? you can watch my video if you want to here more of my opinion about the subject.


----------



## ScarClaw (Feb 27, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> By the way, I wanted to ask if any of you had fursuits? I don't, I mean the closest thing I have is my really soft bathrobe. Lol


I plan on making a partial very soon! Well at least a head, I bought a tail last year at GLFC and my father is on board with starting a head before the con this year.  Also I already have done cosplay before every time I larp (twice a week)


----------



## Zaddict16 (Feb 27, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> Yes I do not see why it matters? you can watch my video if you want to here more of my opinion about the subject.



Ahhhh! Yes I see now. By the way, I think your fursuit looks awesome.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Feb 27, 2017)

ScarClaw said:


> I plan on making a partial very soon! Well at least a head, I bought a tail last year at GLFC and my father is on board with starting a head before the con this year.  Also I already have done cosplay before every time I larp (twice a week)



I love the suits that people make, they are amazingly well crafted and just look incredible. 
I'm just not completely certain that I want to make a suit or at least partial of one. Especially since my parents don't know that I'm even into it, or probably what it even is. Lol
And my friend is trying to get me out of it, or don't become one he said. 
Don't get me wrong, he's a really good friend, but he doesn't want me to do this. I'm still doing it anyway. 
And not to be offensive but he said that most furries are gay and lesbian, which both of which I am certainly not. 
I just want to be apart of something I enjoy, and at least it's not a gang or something like that.


----------



## ScarClaw (Feb 27, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> I love the suits that people make, they are amazingly well crafted and just look incredible.
> I'm just not completely certain that I want to make a suit or at least partial of one. Especially since my parents don't know that I'm even into it, or probably what it even is. Lol
> And my friend is trying to get me out of it, or don't become one he said.
> Don't get me wrong, he's a really good friend, but he doesn't want me to do this. I'm still doing it anyway.
> ...


You can always wait til your an adult, hell if your making a full make sure your done growing so you don't out-grow it.


----------



## Kirkzer (Feb 27, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> I love the suits that people make, they are amazingly well crafted and just look incredible.
> I'm just not completely certain that I want to make a suit or at least partial of one. Especially since my parents don't know that I'm even into it, or probably what it even is. Lol
> And my friend is trying to get me out of it, or don't become one he said.
> Don't get me wrong, he's a really good friend, but he doesn't want me to do this. I'm still doing it anyway.
> ...


Hes probably looking out for you,  outside of the fandom it has a bad reputation but if they see it in real life you can see it as it is just  costuming/  interest in the same art style. I am heterosexual but in this fandom it does not matter because that's kind of what it about you can be your own unique character.  not just the way you look but how your character acts. If you a good  person this fandom will  except you as who you are.


----------



## ScarClaw (Feb 27, 2017)

Agreed


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 27, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Ill make sure to check out that video, I think it will really help me decide on wether to tell my parents or not.
> Also, I have a burning question that I have no idea who can answer it on this forum.
> I am a Christian, and I've been babtized in the name of the Holy Spirt and have submitted my life to God.
> Now, I have no idea if anyone on this forum is religious or not, and in no way do I mean to offended anyone.
> ...


As a fellow Christian, this never even crossed my mind. Reason: super conservative Christians will call anything a sin to get more attention, and if you look through the literature of many Christians, or even through the Bible (OMG, I got to use my own for once... take THAT study groups who insist on online programs that highlight the verses your group leader is covering ahead of time!), you never find anything regarding furriness- unless it's that general message that God finds everything beatiful (think of _The Shack_, and God listening to Death Metal to break up the stigma that the main character had) and loves everyone all the same for it. Of course, either the idea hadn't been thought of yet, or in biblical times it was considered an insanity not worth mentioning... but my guess goes to the former, as we hear about insanity, disease, and other things that make one unclean, but aside from bestiality (sp?) animals are never mentioned- and we all know that MOST furries are not interested in that type of thing (every group has it's black sheep... even groups where the metaphorical white sheep are sometimes black sheep in character).

EDIT: I just realized this passed a long time ago... and I hate catching up because it causes things like this. Sorry anyway


----------



## Zaddict16 (Feb 27, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> As a fellow Christian, this never even crossed my mind. Reason: super conservative Christians will call anything a sin to get more attention, and if you look through the literature of many Christians, or even through the Bible (OMG, I got to use my own for once... take THAT study groups who insist on online programs that highlight the verses your group leader is covering ahead of time!), you never find anything regarding furriness- unless it's that general message that God finds everything beatiful (think of _The Shack_, and God listening to Death Metal to break up the stigma that the main character had) and loves everyone all the same for it. Of course, either the idea hadn't been thought of yet, or in biblical times it was considered an insanity not worth mentioning... but my guess goes to the former, as we hear about insanity, disease, and other things that make one unclean, but aside from bestiality (sp?) animals are never mentioned- and we all know that MOST furries are not interested in that type of thing (every group has it's black sheep... even groups where the metaphorical white sheep are sometimes black sheep in character).
> 
> EDIT: I just realized this passed a long time ago... and I hate catching up because it causes things like this. Sorry anyway


No, thank you for thinking about this. I really needed to know the answer. Thank you. 
And apparently, I'm not the only Christian furry here. Lol


----------



## Mobius (Feb 28, 2017)

I get roasted all the time by my friends for being in this fandom, lol. Good thing the only people who know about us are memelords, and memelords aren't exactly in a place in which they can judge other weird internet subcultures.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 28, 2017)

I highly recommend you all to come out as a furry to your parents and classroom and neighbors. Print of the porn and pass it out. Be loud n proud! :')


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 28, 2017)

Mobius said:


> I get roasted all the time by my friends for being in this fandom, lol. Good thing the only people who know about us are memelords, and memelords aren't exactly in a place in which they can judge other weird internet subcultures.


Unless you watch the damn TV all day for your entire life, then you've heard plenty of weird ass shit about the fandom that may or may not be true


----------



## Mobius (Feb 28, 2017)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I highly recommend you all to come out as a furry to your parents and classroom and neighbors. Print of the porn and pass it out. Be loud n proud! :')






Freshmen, wear this on the first day, and the ladies will be lining up to meet you.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 28, 2017)

Mobius said:


> View attachment 17020
> Freshmen, wear this on the first day, and the ladies will be lining up to meet you.


Just make sure you know how to out-football the football team. Then you can do whatever TF you want...


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 28, 2017)

Mobius said:


> View attachment 17020
> Freshmen, wear this on the first day, and the ladies will be lining up to meet you.



In high school I had a shirt kind of like this and I had soooo many people wanting to be my friend/boyfriend. Got a lot of sex out of it too


----------



## Zaddict16 (Feb 28, 2017)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> In high school I had a shirt kind of like this and I had soooo many people wanting to be my friend/boyfriend. Got a lot of sex out of it too


You are a very lucky man, lol. I mean I have a gf, but no because I wore a shirt like that lol. 
Now I REALLY want to wear that shirt to see what would happen, especially since I'm in a IT (computers) shop at my school so basically it's meme and cancer central everyday. 
RIP Skins! (I can't believe I just said "RIP Skins", lol)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Mar 1, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> I love the suits that people make, they are amazingly well crafted and just look incredible.
> I'm just not completely certain that I want to make a suit or at least partial of one. Especially since my parents don't know that I'm even into it, or probably what it even is. Lol
> And my friend is trying to get me out of it, or don't become one he said.
> Don't get me wrong, he's a really good friend, but he doesn't want me to do this. I'm still doing it anyway.
> ...


Well statistically speaking your friend isn't wrong...according to surveys and most sets of data about the fandom, the majority of the fandom is either gay, lesbian, or bisexual/pansexual. Autism is also significantly more common in the fandom than the general population. but it's not really a bad thing, if anything this fandom has made me so much more confident than I was last year, to the point where I'm even going out to job interviews and stuff. (a near impossible task last year) I'm breaking down so many of the walls I caged myself in with (pun not intended) and getting a lot more social and outgoing again. This fandom has certainly changed my life and that's not something I would ever call a bad thing. personally I think your friends are jealous that we are unapologetically ourselves and don't care what people think of that.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 1, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> Well statistically speaking your friend isn't wrong...according to surveys and most sets of data about the fandom, the majority of the fandom is either gay, lesbian, or bisexual/pansexual. Autism is also significantly more common in the fandom than the general population. but it's not really a bad thing, if anything this fandom has made me so much more confident than I was last year, to the point where I'm even going out to job interviews and stuff. (a near impossible task last year) I'm breaking down so many of the walls I caged myself in with (pun not intended) and getting a lot more social and outgoing again. This fandom has certainly changed my life and that's not something I would ever call a bad thing. personally I think your friends are jealous that we are unapologetically ourselves and don't care what people think of that.


I totally agree with you on that, and I'm really glad that this forum (even though I've only been on it for like one day, lol) helped you socially and mentally in society. This is what true furry fandom is, helping out other furs who just need someone to talk too and share their interests and ideas.
I love every single one of you, and nothing will ever change that. I made more friends in a day on this site then I did this entire school year...lol.
Seriously, this is what the fandom, or at least the forum should be. A place for people to just be themselves, to relax and just have fun. 
So on that note, everyone.....furries are the best thing that's ever happened to me, and I'm honored to say that each and every one of you contribute to this site. 
Thank you all! XD


----------



## Jarren (Mar 3, 2017)

Mobius said:


> View attachment 17020
> Freshmen, wear this on the first day, and the ladies will be lining up to meet you.


I need to find someone I can convince to wear that out in public.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 3, 2017)

Jarren said:


> I need to find someone I can convince to wear that out in public.


I just did today, at school. Well the closest I could get. Lol


----------



## Jarren (Mar 3, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> View attachment 17093
> I just did today, at school. Well the closest I could get. Lol


You absolute madman.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 3, 2017)

Jarren said:


> You absolute madman.


You got to own who you are. Lol
Also, I had to explain to my friend what yiff was because he didn't know.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 4, 2017)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> In high school I had a shirt kind of like this and I had soooo many people wanting to be my friend/boyfriend. Got a lot of sex out of it too







Pros of wearing such a shirt: Lots of sex, people know you are a Furry. 
Cons of wearing such a shirt: ???? None that I can think of.

Though probably won't be such a good idea if you're a straight guy though. 


Zaddict16 said:


> You got to own who you are. Lol
> Also, I had to explain to my friend what yiff was because he didn't know.


Well, there's a difference between owning who you are and going around what could be considered advertising/shouting who and what you are.

It's on you if you say you are a Furry and people react negatively to it, not the people reacting. They might've not wanted to hear it in the first place. Be sure that the ones you tell you are a Furry to that they won't react in a negative way.


----------



## Ketren (Mar 10, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> No, thank you for thinking about this. I really needed to know the answer. Thank you.
> And apparently, I'm not the only Christian furry here. Lol



Heck no! Here's another example of Christians needing to speak out.


----------



## Taffypawz (Mar 10, 2017)

Okay, but seriously, people need to see this.

Your parents will *NOT* care if you're a furry....


as long as you don't show them how much you spent on your fursuit


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 10, 2017)

Taffypawz said:


> Okay, but seriously, people need to see this.
> 
> Your parents will *NOT* care if you're a furry....
> 
> ...



As much as I would love to agree with you, I can't. Personally, I know my mom won't give a crap. But I know how some parents are. They treat it like a "sickness". As awful as that sounds :/

So I can understand why some people may want to keep it to themselves.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

Still going to buy this I think. I like it a lot.


----------



## Bluey Grifter (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> View attachment 17179
> Still going to buy this I think. I like it a lot.


That is really ace!


----------



## Tezzy Fur (Mar 24, 2017)

I want one!!! Where do you get it?


----------



## DusterBluepaw (Mar 26, 2017)

Didn't read anything other then the first page but ill say how i did it, ill also add what NOT to say.

Basically i said, there is this group of people on the internet who create their own cartoon characters, they have their own personas and all of that, there are even conventions where people wear like mascot costumes and act out their characters, share and even sell art, people will pay you to draw your character if they like your style enough, i also said its kind of like say fans of anime or some tv show, only instead of just practically tracing or just making unoriginal art, all the art and everything is completely original content and is one of the most creative groups of people that have spawned from the internet. 
I told my dad and my doctor, and they actually thought it was interesting and thought it was good for me to actually meet people and stuff.

What you shouldn't say is "fans of anthropomorphic animals" because it just creates confusion and you will be asked like "what the fuck is anthropomorphic?" just keep it short and sweet and don't mention anything about the sexual side, but i guess it helps if the people you talk to don't use the internet like i do, but i guess just don't even mention the word furry just to be safe.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 26, 2017)

Tezzy Fur said:


> I want one!!! Where do you get it?


www.redbubble.com: ‘Paw Pride - Black’ Graphic T-Shirt by Benagerie
You can get it in long sleeve, short sleeve, hoodie, whatever. This one just has the largest graphic.


----------



## Tezzy Fur (Mar 26, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> www.redbubble.com: ‘Paw Pride - Black’ Graphic T-Shirt by Benagerie
> You can get it in long sleeve, short sleeve, hoodie, whatever. This one just has the largest graphic.



Thanks Wolfy x


----------



## sbm1990 (Mar 30, 2017)

My family and most of my IRL friends know already, they're pretty indifferent about it, tbh. My brothers will occassionally joke around with me about it though. lol


----------



## hoclaptrinh (Apr 25, 2017)

Telling my parents I was a furry would have been childs play to what happend when I told them 
I was gong to change my gender!...oh


----------



## CHZ (Apr 27, 2017)

Dont tell anyone? lol

Its nobody's business but your own, I only mention when someone asks xD


----------



## Filter (May 9, 2017)

I came out, saw my shadow, and went back in. 6 more weeks of winter! I'm not even a groundhog.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (May 14, 2017)

Hi guys I'm a furry


----------



## Yakamaru (May 14, 2017)

Endless/Nameless said:


> Hi guys I'm a furry


*gasps in surprised Furry*
A FURRY!


----------



## Endless/Nameless (May 14, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> *gasps in surprised Furry*
> A FURRY!


I'm not a nazi tho


----------



## brian577 (May 14, 2017)

DusterBluepaw said:


> What you shouldn't say is "fans of anthropomorphic animals" because it just creates confusion and you will be asked like "what the fuck is anthropomorphic?" just keep it short and sweet and don't mention anything about the sexual side, but i guess it helps if the people you talk to don't use the internet like i do, but i guess just don't even mention the word furry just to be safe.



I actually start with anthropomorphism.  Ask them if they're familiar with the concept (most obviously aren't) I explain what it means and go from there.


----------



## 8bittykittylol (May 21, 2017)

Howdy. I'm new to furry fandom. Sorry, not too familiar with the lingo here. I went to my first "Furry convention" today. It was definitely not what I expected. Actually, I didn't really expect anything except people uniting as one to celebrate what they love and have in common. Anyway, as I've mentioned, I'm new here and would love to meet friendly & older furrys. I do have so many questions. Thanks in advance.
*obviously I have no forum experience, I'm such a sad little noob*


----------



## SoushieChan (May 25, 2017)

I have never really made it a secret to my mother. Im not a fursuiter but I do plan on getting a custom tail and ears at some point. My mom simply doesnt care at all and is very supportive. I made her see that there is more than just what the stereotypes makes it out to be.


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 4, 2017)

Can someone please help? I'm only known as a furry online, which I'm fine with and there's no point in telling anyone. However, I'm planning on getting a custom taip and go to a convention in ther near future, probably in the next 5 years if I'm lucky, but how do I tell my mum about getting a custom tail, about furcons, and furries, the main problem here is that even if I do it right, she'll probably still end up finding about the NSFW stuff and think I've been lying to her or something.

What I'm planning on doing is showing her some fursuit parades, dance videos from furcons and some youtubers. Howevever, the moment I mention anything that relates to NSFW, even slightly and sje'd won't accept me as one. Even if I got my own place, she may still regularly visit, making a problem still, only less likely. In terms of misconceptions, I'm planning on showing her this: 



, but I'm still scared it would go wrong, and be taken seriously or out of context.

The only real good thing is that she has seen anthros before, from films like Sing and the trailer for Zootopia (or Zootropolis (I don't know if different countries have different names for it)), but she wouldn't lnow what an anthro is unless she is told so. Also, she hasn't seen any actual furries IRL, because there are none in my area as far I know (so lonely... , nearest con is confuzzled which is around a 2 and a half hour drive away). Also, apparently she something about a man who dresses up and acts like a dog (not in a furry way, but I'm guessing in an almost real sort of way), and the only thing I remember her saying about it was that it was weird or something like that.

Another thing, (I'm not good at ordering this LOL) I'm planning on talking to her about anime if I have to, and compare it to furries as in it has a SFW side (Pokemon, Naruto  and Initial D), and an NSFW side (some anime, not going to name them as although I know about this, I don't know any names).

I would plan on saving up some money to go to one, and probably alone, as in a single bedroom or get a 2 person bedroom and share with someone. How would I explain to her about going to a furcon alone, or sharing with a random furry? The thing is, if I was to go to a furcon she'd want to come too, to see what its like or to make sure I'm safe, no matter how long I stay for. I feel like I'd be one of the unlucky furries who instead of getting disowned, would instead lose internet access, or some, and she'd want to know what I'm doing, etc.


----------



## Troj (Jun 4, 2017)

How about inviting your mum to a meet or a con, or a meet and then a con? Lots of parents are won over once they actually see the community and chat with actual furries. Sometimes, the key is to get the other person to be inside the tent pissing out, rather than outside of the tent pissing in, so to speak.

You could also wait until you're older, of course, but I know that's a bit of a bummer.

My parents have traditionally responded well to me being honest about the problems and risks associated with something I want to do, and then showing that I have a plan or avoiding or dealing with those issues. They have also tended to respond well when they know and trust the people I'll be with--so, when I was younger, they were more open to me going places and doing things if they knew responsible people were going with me.


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 4, 2017)

Troj said:


> How about inviting your mum to a meet or a con, or a meet and then a con? Lots of parents are won over once they actually see the community and chat with actual furries. Sometimes, the key is to get the other person to be inside the tent pissing out, rather than outside of the tent pissing in, so to speak.
> 
> You could also wait until you're older, of course, but I know that's a bit of a bummer.
> 
> My parents have traditionally responded well to me being honest about the problems and risks associated with something I want to do, and then showing that I have a plan or avoiding or dealing with those issues. They have also tended to respond well when they know and trust the people I'll be with--so, when I was younger, they were more open to me going places and doing things if they knew responsible people were going with me.


Haven't seen any meets online, and I don't plan on going to a con yet. All I can do right now is youtube videos. Also, how do I start talking about it?


----------



## ebbingRose (Jun 4, 2017)

I didn't come out as a furry or any of my other traits, though some of them I was forced out upon, as there's nothing to hide or be ashamed of.


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 4, 2017)

TFW


ebbingRose said:


> I didn't come out as a furry or any of my other traits, though some of them I was forced out upon, as there's nothing to hide or be ashamed of.


Unless you're scared of how your parents will react.


----------



## Tecwyn (Jun 4, 2017)

Truthfully, I might have done something to that effect, but actually not because I was scared how others would react, rather that I wanted to accept it for myself.
Had a bit of denial going on about my interests

Fun side note, things usually seems like a big deal, but in the end after everything is said and done, it's relatively insignificant in hindsight. (still doesn't make it any less hard if you have those feelings)


----------



## ebbingRose (Jun 4, 2017)

Madoneverything said:


> TFW
> 
> Unless you're scared of how your parents will react.



Oh, I know that all too well, and I've been shown my parent's merciless destruction of things they disapprove of. But I don't let fear dominate my life even despite my experiences, because that's what they want you to do as they instill fear in you. They want you to cower and conform.


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 5, 2017)

TFW a furcon you want to go to, you won't be able to based on when its on, and it has a theme each year, so you have to wait for abgood one, and the one left is one that is getting a new website, and if you use the wayback machine, you see that it doesn't have many events on.


----------



## Maxwell8330 (Jun 6, 2017)

not really sure about coming out.Furries seem extremely disliked in Australia.I'm not even sure if there's any furry conventions in Australia.Im about to move out soon and im not really sure how one joins the furry community in Australia(not to mention how socially awkward I am when I talk to new people).would anyone have any advice?


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 6, 2017)

Maxwell8330 said:


> not really sure about coming out.Furries seem extremely disliked in Australia.I'm not even sure if there's any furry conventions in Australia.Im about to move out soon and im not really sure how one joins the furry community in Australia(not to mention how socially awkward I am when I talk to new people).would anyone have any advice?


There are 5 in Australia:

ConFurgence (ConFurgence - Heroes of Furtropolis (This seems to be the biggest one based on attendance)
FurDU (www.furdu.com: Coming Soon
FurJam (FurJAM (Not an actual convention, more like a meet up, I guess)
FurWAG (furwag.com.au: Home - Australian Fandom Conventions (smallest based on attendance)
RivFur (South Bank Fur Meet
You have missed them all, but should on again in the near futur, just make sure to keep checking.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 6, 2017)

Maxwell8330 said:


> not really sure about coming out.Furries seem extremely disliked in Australia.I'm not even sure if there's any furry conventions in Australia.Im about to move out soon and im not really sure how one joins the furry community in Australia(not to mention how socially awkward I am when I talk to new people).would anyone have any advice?



why mention it at all?

look it really depends on how actually "furry" you are personally i like the Art and as ive found out recently talking to people and that's pretty much it

would i go to a meet? probably only if i had another reason to be in the city

you also need to keep in mind the laws you technically kinda can't actually walk around in a fursuit any way since its covering your face im not so sure on the street but definitely not in stores convention yes (because there's a reason) but if cops tell you to remove your head you need to

and before this starts an argument its the truth a friend of mine in Victoria Police had problems with furries because they refused to remove their heads and it caused drama's because they had to be forcefully taken back to the station 

just don't be that guy if you're making people uncomfortable stop


----------



## Maxwell8330 (Jun 6, 2017)

dont worry I have no intent to start arguments. And I can tell from personal experience that it's best not to antagonise people especially the police.but yeah I might go to one now that I know where (thanks maddoneverything)and it seems that confurgence is the closest.
but yeah Ive learnt the hard way not to draw attention to my self so I would likely just where casual clothes and see how it is.
thanks for the advice!


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 15, 2017)

It's a hobby just like any other...
I Like the art and would go to a group event if it fit my schedule..Other than that it's nobody's else's business but mine.
Its not like it's a sexual orientation or something,at least it shouldn't be..lol


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 15, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> It's a hobby just like any other...
> Like the art and would go to a group event if it fit my schedule..Other than that it's nobody's else business but mine.Its not like it's a sexual orientation or something,at least it shouldn't be..lol


we are the same you and i 

let us yiff to celebrate our common qualities

remember its only gay if you push back and or say i love you


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 15, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> we are the same you and i
> 
> let us yiff to celebrate our common qualities
> 
> remember its only gay if you push back and or say i love you


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 15, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


>


----------



## Kiss.of.Envy (Jun 26, 2017)

Last year I started this community thinking "Dude I can finally relate to someone" (I been a furry since middle school, I wasn't to interested in girls and my first boyfriend in high school called himself a tiger but he wasn't a furry more like...he liked tigers) 
But long story short....shorter 

My lil bro came over to spend the night and wanted to use my laptop for science or what not but being solo in an apartment I never had to delete my history before so it never came to thought until my bro called me back in my room and pulled up one of my saved doujinshi's I had on there. 
He's close to our older bro and well must've told him cause that bastard hated me anyways and went straight to mom about it and all hell broke loose. 
Family hated me, my bastard brother calls me an animal fucker, and mom doesn't give me must of an conversation unless it involves work (It's still part of the family business anyways so I only work on weekends now.)
But it's been a year since then, and there's still tension. 
Dad never cared anyways, he figured I was gay and thought this was part of it. And my lil bro has been starting to draw animal versions of all of us. Scared he might get outcasted cause I 'tainted' him.

So I guess, some family will let you be you while others.....think your a freak
There's my campfire story, so I'm done ranting


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jun 26, 2017)

Kiss.of.Envy said:


> Last year I started this community thinking "Dude I can finally relate to someone" (I been a furry since middle school, I wasn't to interested in girls and my first boyfriend in high school called himself a tiger but he wasn't a furry more like...he liked tigers)
> But long story short....shorter
> 
> My lil bro came over to spend the night and wanted to use my laptop for science or what not but being solo in an apartment I never had to delete my history before so it never came to thought until my bro called me back in my room and pulled up one of my saved doujinshi's I had on there.
> ...




_>Letting someone use your personal computer and caring about what they'll fine
_


----------



## Kiss.of.Envy (Jun 27, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> _>Letting someone use your personal computer and caring about what they'll fine
> _


Dude, I need that! Like seriously XD


----------



## Kaki Fennec (Jun 28, 2017)

10/10 sticky.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 3, 2017)

Willow said:


> Like the person in question's parents accidentally found their gay furry yiff stash.


Actually this will probobaly be the one way my parents find a lot out about me


----------



## BoxOrphan (Jul 16, 2017)

I just wanted to thank you all for making this topic. I _was _one of the rare people with a childhood in which everything was treated as evil-- _Star Wars_, _Pokémon_, _DBZ_, you name it. I had no friends and therefore no context as to what was acceptable or not. But this sums it up:



> On the topic of "You will not be disowned" I feel it worth a mention, some people do come from families who are anti-everything that doesn't fit into some narrow view of what is "normal" and therefore acceptable. I have met furries who come from such families, but they are often in an extreme minority. The real truth here is that if your family isn't going to be okay with you being furry, they probably will have issues with you being anything else, such as into anime, science fiction, etc.
> 
> Generally speaking if you treat something like it's nothing to hide, and you act appropriately and responsibly even very narrow mined families can find it within themselves to just not care.



If I don't act like it's a big deal, neither will other people-- especially in my case since sexuality isn't really involved. As long as I remind myself of that, I should be able to lower my anxiety.

(The parents that hated everything are dead anyway, and I'm not in the same state as any of the churches.)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 16, 2017)

You know... Looking back on this thread, I was so naive, knew so little. Four years have passed and with all the crap I know about the fandom now I could write a book.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Jul 17, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> You know... Looking back on this thread, I was so naive, knew so little. Four years have passed and with all the crap I know about the fandom now I could write a book.


You are so right. I havent even been a furry for that long (about six months) and I have seen things and heard stories about peoples lives in this fandom, its just heart breaking.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 19, 2017)

GreenZone said:


>


Ok so I watched this. And then I watched the full video. I hate you.
(I don't really hate you but I'm actually scared right now.)


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 19, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Ok so I watched this. And then I watched the full video. I hate you.
> (I don't really hate you but I'm actually scared right now.)



why stop at just one? there's 6 of them i wont spoil it but it is a good series you then need to do some code breaking and lore finding to understand it all


----------



## guy (Aug 13, 2017)

Many non children enjoy cartoons and animal people. That said, the fandom as it is is used as an escape for every aspect of life for some, up to and including sex. This spawns a very adult part of the fandom, which to most uninitiated folks, is a huge turn off. I find "Coming out" to people to be hit and miss, nearly always traumatic, and potentially damaging/ruining to my reputation as a professional. So I almost tell no-one about it, and enjoy it privately, writing stories, browsing what amounts to mostly clean art. Be aware this world is imperfect and dying, and no ideal will ever be in force, there will always be stigma for "Furry", that is just the way things are.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Sep 6, 2017)

Ok so I've never put my honest opinion on here so... well here goes.

Most furs won't agree with this but I think that "coming out as a furry" is really a thing. With the way our world is now, normies view us as a "sexuality." They think that's what it is. I think that when you sit down with someone and just explain the furry fandom, that is  "coming out" as a furry.

And that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## defunct (Nov 6, 2017)

excellent point, if you treat something like it's no big deal then those around you will likely not treat it like the end of the world. The best way to "come out" as something is too casually mention it if the topic ever becomes relevant. That said, however, there are still a lot of people who look down on it. Scott Chaimberlain, a councilman in Connecticut, was recently forced to resign after news of his being a furry reached the public. An important question to ask is if there's really any benefit to letting those around you know that you're a furry. I know definitively that I am never under any circumstances going to let my friends or family know that I'm a furry because I don't see any real reason to. Always keep in mind what others' opinion of you is, and how it could potentially deteriorate if they got the wrong idea about furries


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

Well here's my story,
My mom asked what If i wanted to dress up for Halloween beacuse i was going out with friends and I wasn't paying attention and on my phone so i accidentally said "a fursuit if I get one"
She replied with "oh thats fine aslong as you are going to the conventions with it and not going out in public"
Thats when i realized what i said then i said i was joking but at least she's fine with furries...


----------



## Telnac (Nov 7, 2017)

Nastala said:


> excellent point, if you treat something like it's no big deal then those around you will likely not treat it like the end of the world. The best way to "come out" as something is too casually mention it if the topic ever becomes relevant. That said, however, there are still a lot of people who look down on it. Scott Chaimberlain, a councilman in Connecticut, was recently forced to resign after news of his being a furry reached the public. An important question to ask is if there's really any benefit to letting those around you know that you're a furry. I know definitively that I am never under any circumstances going to let my friends or family know that I'm a furry because I don't see any real reason to. Always keep in mind what others' opinion of you is, and how it could potentially deteriorate if they got the wrong idea about furries


IMO I think it was more his comment that he tolerated rape than the fact that he was a furry that forced his resignation. Public officials need to realize that everything ever said on the Internet is archived forever so it’s best to treat all messages as if they have your name & face attached to them. That applies to everyone, not just furries. 

If openly gay ppl can serve in public office why not furries?  It will happen eventually. I know a conservative Christian Republican who’s a furry & is considering running for office. He’s not “out of the closet” to anyone but his closest friends & family tho. I think he should make his status as a furry public before running for office. Be upfront about it and it’s far less of a scandal.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 10, 2017)

Mentova said:


> A common topic that seems to be brought up in here people "coming out" as a furry to their friends and family. This is a really bad idea. Here's why:
> 
> -*Furry is not a sexuality.
> *
> ...



Hi,
I'm new, i kinda think furry is sexuality, as least it is to me. Not to everyone certainly. Seems like a lot of people, even furries, have something against furry porn, which is kind of unfair. (esp since like ½ of FA is porn.) Um but I can come out easily, that's not a problem for me, but I dunno.


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 12, 2017)

John:
my family's pretty alternative anyway. i just mentioned it off the cuff once they were just 'how very interesting' in a hugely sarcastic manner.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Well here's my story,
> My mom asked what If i wanted to dress up for Halloween beacuse i was going out with friends and I wasn't paying attention and on my phone so i accidentally said "a fursuit if I get one"
> She replied with "oh thats fine aslong as you are going to the conventions with it and not going out in public"
> Thats when i realized what i said then i said i was joking but at least she's fine with furries...


Sounds to me she kinda knows what's up. xD

Well, at least yout mom doesn't seem to care much, though going by her reply, she does care about your social and public image. Furries in general don't exactly have such a good image in the US currently.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Sounds to me she kinda knows what's up. xD
> 
> Well, at least yout mom doesn't seem to care much, though going by her reply, she does care about your social and public image. Furries in general don't exactly have such a good image in the US currently.


She also told me to go to a anime convention a few times beacuse it would be cool to see all the costumes. I don't even watch anime that much, just DBZ.
I guess I just have one of those W̶e̶i̶r̶d̶ *awsome* families XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> She also told me to go to a anime convention a few times beacuse it would be cool to see all the costumes. I don't even watch anime that much, just DBZ.
> I guess I just have one of those weird families XD


You misspelled "Awesome", mate. xD


----------



## Pinkaap (Nov 12, 2017)

I still haven't told anyone in real life that I'm a furry yelp


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

Pinkaap said:


> I still haven't told anyone in real life that I'm a furry yelp


Unless you know how people will react, I'd recommend you don't.


----------



## JustSomeDude84 (Nov 17, 2017)

Pinkaap said:


> I still haven't told anyone in real life that I'm a furry yelp


I haven't either. Personally, I don't really care how others would react, but no one I personally know has shown an interest in it so I've never found it relevant to bring up. Kind of wish I did know someone like that though, it'd be a fun topic to discuss IRL.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Unless you know how people will react, I'd recommend you don't.



pfft fuck what people think... if they don't like it they can go kick rocks... be who you are, and don't hide who you are or apologize to anyone for who and what you are! If you want to dress up in a mascot costume and tell everyone you are a furry, do it, and be happy about it. There are far too many sheep in this world, be a wolf!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 18, 2017)

I dont try to "come out as a furry" it just happens.
 Fucking this time it was beacuse my older cousin wants to see what i draw all the time and i usually draw my fox or wolf, but i never said it was a furry just "something random I drew". But i guess she caught on beacuse she asked me today if i drew any more furries...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 18, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I dont try to "come out as a furry" it just happens.
> Fucking this time it was beacuse my older cousin wants to see what i draw all the time and i usually draw my fox or wolf, but i never said it was a furry just "something random I drew". But i guess she caught on beacuse she asked me today if i drew any more furries...



id like to see some of your art


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 18, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> pfft fuck what people think... if they don't like it they can go kick rocks... be who you are, and don't hide who you are or apologize to anyone for who and what you are! If you want to dress up in a mascot costume and tell everyone you are a furry, do it, and be happy about it. There are far too many sheep in this world, be a wolf!


Yes, because damn personal responsibility and accountability for your own actions, am I right? "I told my parents I am a Furry and now I got disowned and kicked out! They are the ones at fault here!". No, YOU are. For telling them something they do not need to know and probably didn't WANT to know. It's called consequences of your actions, and as an individual you kind of have to take responsibility for your own actions and words. No one else is responsible let alone accountable for YOUR actions. However, people are free to do whatever they want, and as such will have to take responsibility for it, whether they want to or not.

Be who you are without being up on other people's faces about it. Being a Furry is not a sexuality, religious belief, cult or any other form of important trait. Treat it like an interest at best. Don't talk about it with people who may not even give a shit, or in some cases, react negatively to it.


----------



## Troj (Nov 18, 2017)

You should consistently strive to be considerate and polite with people, and treat them as you'd like to be treated. So, in addition to everything else, this means you should generally be mindful of not causing other people needless inconvenience, irritation, or suffering.

But, if you've done everything you can do to be be appropriate, and someone still has a problem with you for reasons that have more to do with _them_ than with _you,_ then yeah, I'd say, "Fuck the haters" is an acceptable attitude to have.

Of course, if these "haters" just so happen to be your boss, your parents, or someone else you want or need to impress, appease, or keep happy, it may be prudent to alter your behavior accordingly.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 18, 2017)

Troj said:


> You should consistently strive to be considerate and polite with people, and treat them as you'd like to be treated. So, in addition to everything else, this means you should generally be mindful of not causing other people needless inconvenience, irritation, or suffering.
> 
> But, if you've done everything you can do to be be appropriate, and someone still has a problem with you for reasons that have more to do with _them_ than with _you,_ then yeah, I'd say, "Fuck the haters" is an acceptable attitude to have.
> 
> Of course, if these "haters" just so happen to be your boss, your parents, or someone else you want or need to impress, appease, or keep happy, it may be prudent to alter your behavior accordingly.


Have you ever considered changing your status to "Well-Known Anteater"?


----------



## Troj (Nov 18, 2017)

That's a thought! (Though, I'm an aardvark, technically. )


----------



## SpidertheKitsune (Jan 7, 2018)

Yeeahhhh, my mom kinda knew the moment I said "So theres this convention I wanna go to in seattle called Rainfurrest can I go"


----------



## JoshuaVayle (Jan 11, 2018)

I just told my mom I was a furry, and she seems to be mad at me. What do I do? ._.


----------



## Axelfox (Jan 18, 2018)

You don't have to come out as a furry.

How do I explain Furry Fandom to my parents??? | Anthrocon 2017: Take Me Out To The Ballgame


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 20, 2018)

JoshuaVayle said:


> I just told my mom I was a furry, and she seems to be mad at me. What do I do? ._.


Explain your situation a bit further to us. What exactly did you say, how did you bring it up, and what do you mean by her being mad at you?


----------



## FurryFriend69 (Jan 21, 2018)

Mentova said:


> A common topic that seems to be brought up in here people "coming out" as a furry to their friends and family. This is a really bad idea. Here's why:
> 
> -*Furry is not a sexuality.
> *
> ...


----------



## DustyTiger96 (Jan 21, 2018)

I just came out to my friends and family and they are okay with it. They are quite supportive.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 21, 2018)

DustyTiger96 said:


> I just came out to my friends and family and they are okay with it. They are quite supportive.



I don’t think you come out as a furry, it’s not a sexuality, it’s a hobby 

But that’s cool that they are understanding


----------



## DustyTiger96 (Jan 21, 2018)

I'm just happy to be here.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 21, 2018)

DustyTiger96 said:


> I just came out to my friends and family and they are okay with it. They are quite supportive.


If they don't, run over their car with a tank. :3


----------



## DustyTiger96 (Jan 21, 2018)

Sir yes sir


----------



## Nerdishgeek (Feb 1, 2018)

I figured "coming out" at 40 was going to turn some heads but then realized I don't care what others think never really have.


----------



## GenkeiZwei (Feb 1, 2018)

As a gay and a furry, it's easier to come out as gay... When I  told my best friend I was a furry he reacted as if I was an zoophile and it took me soooo long to explain what most of the fandom is about. Now he thinks I'm just a murrsuiter which is funny because I don't even have a suit (I do want one, but not for that...). I just like animals and combining animals and humans makes for interesting and diverse character designs, which is appealing to an artist.


----------



## Husski_Heresy (Feb 5, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> If they don't, run over their car with a tank. :3


 And everyone should know that you can buy old T-55's 'cheap' as dirt hell, maybe even T-72's!


----------



## Diamond Man (Mar 14, 2018)

"-*Furry is not a sexuality.
*
We can debate until the end of time about whether or not furry is a hobby or lifestyle. However, it is certainly not a sexuality. As a result, there is no need to treat it as such. It only makes things weird."
_Sorry, I can't figure out how to quote right._

But this is half wrong, I mean, sexuality is a big part of _some_ furries and it's how some are furries. If I came out as "a furry", it is because of sexuality because "attraction to anthro" is the same as "interested" to anthropomorphic characters but "interested" is not always sexual.
It's not a sexuality on the main definition of furry, and neither is it a hobby either, but the reasons why some are furries are very different. I like to have sort of a hobby and escapism with furry stuff because of how I got interested into it later. While for some others, it's based off "clean" reasons.

For me, if I don't have my reason, then I am no longer a furry besides a few childhood "Oh, yeah Tom is cool and funny.".

This might piss some off, but to say to the whole fandom is not a sexuality as if every lifestyle expression was based off "clean" interests in the first place is wrong. XD


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 14, 2018)

I came out as a furry on a drug forum, to test if their minds were truly blown or not


----------



## MunchiiMoon (Mar 24, 2018)

You can say that nobody cares/knows what a furry is, but my stepdad does know and is very judgemental. If any topic about furries is brought up, he is the first to get up and say that it's stupid and adults should grow up and not waste that time on such pointless things.  I already have enough problems trying to get along with him and coming out as a furry will only make it worse for me. I'm not planning on coming out at all. I'm working on getting a job and moving out after I turn 18 in two months. Then I can do whatever I want and not have to worry about my stepdad.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 24, 2018)

he has no right to say those things. its your life not his


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 24, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> I came out as a furry on a drug forum, to test if their minds were truly blown or not


i must here this story in great detail


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 24, 2018)

Like its been said numerous times in this thread. Ya'll needa stop treating it like it's your sexuality


Just do your own shit and go about it like any other hobby


----------



## MunchiiMoon (Mar 24, 2018)

I can see how some would treat it like a sexuality. Some guys find guys attractive, some girls find girls attractive, some people are attracted to multiple other genders. Some people are attracted to anthro characters


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 24, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> i must here this story in great detail



www.bluelight.org: I'm a furry ok


----------



## MunchiiMoon (Mar 24, 2018)

How do I stop receiving emails from here? I guess I accidentally subscribed to this topic and I don't know how to unsubscribe


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Mar 24, 2018)

Geowlett said:


> How do I stop receiving emails from here? I guess I accidentally subscribed to this topic and I don't know how to unsubscribe


Whenever you post on a thread here, it automatically subscribe you to the thread. To unsubscribe from it, click the "unwatch thread" button on the other side of the screen where the thread pages are.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 24, 2018)

oh god my aunt sent a card with a postage stamp of HONEST JOHN for some reason






maybe it is hereditary :x


----------



## Manek Iridius (Apr 6, 2018)

I've seen more than enough evidence to the contrary to know that the second point is extremely contextual, and the final point is an outright lie. That is all.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (May 4, 2018)

hahaha more evidence it's hereditary, my dad said something about 'big ass blackbirds' outside.... fritz the cat, it was that time.... boomers lol

Edit: maybe honest john was, a message... from my aunt


----------



## Izar (May 5, 2018)

coming out as furry is only a BIG deal if you make it one. Most people are too consumed with their own lives, issues, lifestyle choices to care what you do.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (May 5, 2018)

Izar said:


> coming out as furry is only a BIG deal if you make it one. Most people are too consumed with their own lives, issues, lifestyle choices to care what you do.



yes.... also you /can/ relate furry stuff to LGBT issues without being like "I'm a furry lol" I told a guy about "Huehuecoyotl" in Aztec mythology, more or less a coyote dude and how it's kind of a story about the 'status quo' in many ways  did I mention that already?


----------



## Friskyaa123 (May 5, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> yes.... also you /can/ relate furry stuff to LGBT issues without being like "I'm a furry lol" I told a guy about "Huehuecoyotl" in Aztec mythology, more or less a coyote dude and how it's kind of a story about the 'status quo' in many ways  did I mention that already?



made a topic


----------



## Dizziead (Jun 22, 2018)

Mentova said:


> If you're worried your parents or friends will think you're a weirdo because you're a furry and its negative stereotypes, then coming out will only make it worse. That just makes it seem like you have something to hide, and that furry is a bigger deal than it really is.
> 
> In closing, just calm down and relax. The fandom isn't a big deal. Your parents are not going to throw a bible at you and toss you on the streets because you asked to go to Anthrocon. You'll be fine, I promise.
> 
> *Edit:* In the words of the glorious Trpderp:



First of all, thank you. Someone said it. I completely agree. 

I've never  felt like I needed to "come out" to any of my family/friends about being a furry, because never I came out to them about any of my other interests/hobbies that aren't universally understood...  they accept those quirks about me anyway, because that's just "the way I am." Why make things weird? I've long since surpassed the age of living with my parents (but still have friends who are living at home), although I have plenty of family members on my personal Facebook, so I'm sure many of them have probably already seen me in-suit (and if so, they're probably not looking at it any differently than they do when I cosplay at anime cons).  If not, I'm sure it will happen eventually, lol.

That said, however, I have felt like (since getting my partial, at least) I've needed to pull friends aside and make sure that they were on the same page about it, since I have yet to make (m)any RL friends who are furries. I tend to be friends with a pretty open-minded bunch in general, and so far I haven't had anyone really give me a hard time. 

In conclusion... I don't think it's really something that a lot of non-furries give a lot of conscious thought to, unless they're already explicitly anti-furry in the first place.


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 3, 2018)

One thing that helps is to tell why you are enthusiastic about Furries.

For me it is the fascination of Augmented Reality suits, the community (I usually show them 2 gryphon or something) and that most of you are fun to hang out with.

Enthusiasm can break through stereotypes


----------



## bubblefizzroo (Jul 3, 2018)

This is a great post!

But I feel it's worth mentioning that you don't always have to come out as furry to friends / family. If you don't want to, then don't feel obligated to do so


----------



## foxy_mc_wolf (Jul 8, 2018)

So glad I saw this.


----------



## Divide (Jul 17, 2018)

My parents already know I'm weird because I went to anime conventions like Otakon so being a furry they wouldn't even know or care to know what that even is. So I'm just chillin.


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Aug 12, 2018)

Well  Some of my classmates think FURRY is weird even is nasty.
Last time I wanted to ask them some questions before joined here,but one of them said "That is very weird,I don`t want to talk about that''
I think that`s too exaggerating.  I mean there are lots of people do cosplay and nobody says that`s strange or other
 then why furry can`t be accept     
I just wonder

But I think I`d better just be myself . I have read some Inspirational novels and most of them say "Just be yourself"
So,  fuxk off  classmate.Who cares . I just like furry AND NOTHING CAN STOP ME.


----------



## yrbys (Aug 21, 2018)

I'm so far in the closet I found Narnia.


----------



## Meat_Head21 (Sep 3, 2018)

You can always do what I have done. Pretend to be one of the “normal people” and live your normal life among those people. Just revel in this alternate lifestyle and take as much joy out of it as you can while you meet up with the other awesome people from this fandom.


----------



## The Shiny Espeon (Sep 26, 2018)

*angry deer noises* I hate when people do this smh theres no need to "come out". Just say you like anthropomorphic/cartoon animals. Thats what furry is about in its most basic form.


----------



## RCFC_slim (Sep 27, 2018)

Toshabi said:


> I came out as a furry to my parents. Now I live alone in a bug infested 1 room studio apartment, paying way too much rent to a land lord that throws sand in my face at any given moment, a dead end job that everyone pretty much hates me at because they know I'm a furry, and was sent to a community college, because no real college would accept a furry. I hate my life.


D: omg, you okay friend?


----------



## DimskyTheOwl (Oct 11, 2018)

Other than my friend thinking I was a closet zoophile for finding out I draw furry stuff, nothing bad has ever happened to me outside of the internet.

My own mom even bought me a "how to draw furries' book when I was 14 lmao


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Oct 11, 2018)

I literally found out that I'm a furry yesterday..I've been one for a Long time without truly knowing it - thinking it meant something entirely different.

I told my Mom and she literally said " I can see that "..She knows that I love animals so much 

She feels a bit odd about the fur suits - but I only plan on getting a mask and not a whole fursuit. My Mother and I have an extremely close relationship, so "coming out" was pretty easy. Regardless, Everytime I saw a tiger on tv, I'll see " Oh, that's me..!" - so she already had an idea..

I told my boyfriend, but I'm not gonna really let him know the extent of how much I wanna go to a fur meet / furry convention - I'll keep that to myself for a while


----------



## Juju-z (Oct 15, 2018)

I was not aware this was a thing. 

It's sort of like coming out as a fan of wwe, but furies have more cosplayers, and almost as much erotica.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Jan 3, 2019)

Mentova said:


> A common topic that seems to be brought up in here people "coming out" as a furry to their friends and family. This is a really bad idea. Here's why:
> 
> -*Furry is not a sexuality.
> *
> ...


Then why does it seem like people hate me for being a furry? It took my dad 2 years to accept it and gave me a sewing machine. My brother seems to hate the community, but doesn’t care that I’m into costuming and the sfw stuff. My best friend still absolutely hates it after she heard about Confurence and Rainfurrest (basically she sees the bad side and says I should be into it. Then again she’s not cool with me being bi or having a significant other I met online (who’s also a furry.) I was also cyber bullied by someone I thought was a friend just cuz I’m a furry.


----------



## Troj (Jan 3, 2019)

It's definitely not just you. People latch onto the stereotypes and bad stories they've picked up through the grapevine, and they generalize based on that.


----------



## PercyD (Jan 3, 2019)

Amber_Sakura_Wolf said:


> Then why does it seem like people hate me for being a furry? It took my dad 2 years to accept it and gave me a sewing machine. My brother seems to hate the community, but doesn’t care that I’m into costuming and the sfw stuff. My best friend still absolutely hates it after she heard about Confurence and Rainfurrest (basically she sees the bad side and says I should be into it. Then again she’s not cool with me being bi or having a significant other I met online (who’s also a furry.) I was also cyber bullied by someone I thought was a friend just cuz I’m a furry.


Honey, people are gonna find reasons to not like you. I learned that a long time ago when I was constantly bullied in school.
I don't like to talk to people, I'm a loner, I'm not 'girly' enough, I'm not skinny enough, my hair is weird, I'm too tall, I'm not nice enough--
My life became much easier when I stopped looking for validation from people who are unwilling or unable to give it to me.  It sucks sometimes on the best days and down right hurts on the worst ones, I understand that-

But to answer your question: it may not even be them hating you for being a furry. It may just be another thing these people can judge you and admonish you for. 
And those friends probably aren't your friends if they want to shit on you. It's not like you're doing any thing wrong, you just like furry stuff. It sounds like they have the problem, not you.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Jan 4, 2019)

Troj said:


> It's definitely not just you. People latch onto the stereotypes and bad stories they've picked up through the grapevine, and they generalize based on that.


And even though the furry fandom as a whole saved my life, most expect it to be s group of deviants and all that kinda thing. I had more acceptance of being bi from everyone outside my family than being a furry. In my family they accept being a furry, but they don’t accept me for not helping that I had crushes on two genders instead of being straight or asexual. I only feel acceptance around other furries mostly, and 3 different furries harassed me in the past. Two online and one face to face.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Jan 4, 2019)

PercyD said:


> Honey, people are gonna find reasons to not like you. I learned that a long time ago when I was constantly bullied in school.
> I don't like to talk to people, I'm a loner, I'm not 'girly' enough, I'm not skinny enough, my hair is weird, I'm too tall, I'm not nice enough--
> My life became much easier when I stopped looking for validation from people who are unwilling or unable to give it to me.  It sucks sometimes on the best days and down right hurts on the worst ones, I understand that-
> 
> ...


I’m still judged for not having 2 parents, having multiple disorders/illnesses, battles with addictions (the stuff was legal,) and especially for trying to be a voice of reason. And then left when I was nearly dead and relied on anyone for help. At least 2 of my closest friends are furries irl as well as my significant other.


----------



## Troj (Jan 4, 2019)

Wow, Amber, I'm sorry to hear that.

Sounds like you're surrounded by a lot of people who automatically react to things they don't understand with fear, denial, and hostility. That must be really tough on you.


----------



## PercyD (Jan 4, 2019)

Amber_Sakura_Wolf said:


> I’m still judged for not having 2 parents, having multiple disorders/illnesses, battles with addictions (the stuff was legal,) and especially for trying to be a voice of reason. And then left when I was nearly dead and relied on anyone for help. At least 2 of my closest friends are furries irl as well as my significant other.


This doesn't sound like it was because you were a furry, though, going back to what you originally said.
Like Troj mentioned, it's more likely the people who you started with (your family) might not be that welcoming.  I still hope it gets better for you, though.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Jan 4, 2019)

PercyD said:


> This doesn't sound like it was because you were a furry, though, going back to what you originally said.
> Like Troj mentioned, it's more likely the people who you started with (your family) might not be that welcoming.  I still hope it gets better for you, though.


They just think it’s weird. Most see the bad things while I try to find the good in what’s there. They don’t see that this saved my life, or that I was endangering myself at all.


----------



## PercyD (Jan 4, 2019)

Amber_Sakura_Wolf said:


> They just think it’s weird. Most see the bad things while I try to find the good in what’s there. They don’t see that this saved my life, or that I was endangering myself at all.


Then it's weird *shrug*
I think people who obsess over television dramas are weird, but they're certainly not sweating my opinion. 
You make your normal.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Jan 6, 2019)

They ain’t as judgmental as they used to be.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 10, 2019)

IMO. It's really not much different than being a Steampunker or a Trekkie.


----------



## CommonBard (Feb 18, 2019)

I am cautious about mentioning that I'm a furry because I don't know how my family will react, the spectrum of possible responses is wide. I happen to like my siblings, and I don't want to loose them. 

So, I have a plan:

Step 1: mention to family that I want to learn how to draw. (Which I started doing anyway after figuring out I'm a furry, but learning takes time. This step for me is already done.)
Step 2: mention to family that I'm doing a night class on sketching. (for my job this serves marginal benefits, which may serve as an adequate excuse. And to be fair I've heard its a great way to meet people, so I plan on doing this anyway.)
Step 3: Provide art to my family, but mention that I'm still bad at drawing human faces. (which is true right now)
Step 4: Provide art where I get around my inability to draw human faces by drawing anthro animal faces.
Step 5: Provide a fursona, mentioning that I made this sweet profile pic to use for online interactions and such. Mention how I enjoyed the process of getting to select an animal to represent me, how I still tried to weave my characteristics into the fursona. I got the idea from [insert any movie with anthro animals]
Step 6: Happen to learn that there is a name for people that are fans of anthro animals. And wouldn't you know it, by some looser definitions of furry, I am one too.
Step 7: Should they be more familiar with the worst furry stereotypes, just diffuse it with the positive social aspects and mention some furry documentaries that address these issues.

Boom, problem solved in a controlled, more casual and gradual way. No more awkwardness, no more anxiety about it.
I think it'll work.... hopefully.


----------



## Jakarva (Feb 18, 2019)

My mom already knew I cosplay, out of the blue one day I just went "I'm a furry" she was like wut. but ended up just going with it as a facet of cosplay, which it is in a way anyway


----------



## Troj (Feb 18, 2019)

Unless they're utterly deranged or their hearts are made of stone, most people will admit that the art of people like Sixth Leaf Clover, Sabretoothed Ermine, Dark Natasha, Tani DaReal, and Idess is truly impressive and beautiful, and that Komicrazi, Beastcub, Sparky Can Do, and Clockwork Creatures (to name a few) make mighty fine fursuits. 

I dare somebody to look at a fursuit like the Gem Raptor or Isabel the unicorn and be snarky and dismissive. 

I also think the recent Lisa Ling documentary about furries was delightful. Again, anyone with a heart should, in theory, be able to sympathize with the people she profiled.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 19, 2019)

never quite understood the need to "Come out" as being a furry, because to me all i do for the community is draw cute dogsona's and shit. If you wanna make a fursuit one day and go to a convention than i don't think that's a really big deal. Like it's just a costume of a giant animal, and they aren't hurting anyone, and if people think its strange than they really ought to just keep their comments to themselves.

If being a furry is dumb and it doesn't matter, than people wouldn't really care if furries existed in the first place. Like if its pointless, than why do you care if other people do it? That being said, there are a lot of aspects to the furry fandom that get brushed off or just plain ignored. Like, a bunch of people will fawn over cosplays of anime characters or cat girls, but if someone goes over the top with their fursuit and they put a lot of effort into designing it and making it themselves, its treated like a bad thing, like this person wasted their time because its furry related.

It's just a hobby people like to do, if you have a problem with people enjoying their life in a different way than you, than just shut the hell up and keep it to yourself.


----------



## horny dragon (Feb 20, 2019)

I had experiment with being a furry in the past for years, but i have come to accept it. I don't want to preach the gospel of the flurries or wear a fur suit. Instead, i just want 
to express my desires in the way I want without being seen as a freak if nature.


----------



## MuFFinZ (Mar 9, 2019)

Think most have already been said, so i'll just toss some of my own coins in here ^^

"coming out" as a furry is not needed as it's only a hobby and subculture.
But if you are hugely invested in it, telling people that you are a furry is often a good idea unless your gut feeling says otherwise..

If you only hold it to yourself, there is a risk that it will grow into feeling that it is something to be ashamed of, and can start to be a burden in relations.
And it does not feel good with constantly creating lies or dodging questions for covering it up.
I'm a pretty open person, and would start to feel awful if i needed to cover large parts of my life up.
But i also don't have the urge telling everyone about it, just the people that is close to me :3

But in the end, it's your life, only you decide how to play with the cards given to you ^^

Recently told all my family, friends and coworkers that i was a furry.
Sent them some pictures of me with fursuiters from the con, with a short review of my experience from it and how fun it had been.
When i came back to work, some coworkes actually bowed to me and said it looked awesome.
It really made their day and now i feel i can be the true werido i am with good confidence 

Edit: would never ever have told anyone on my previous workplace, was not close as good of a vibe there.

Most "negative" reaction i got was from a friend, but it was more that he was happy that i found something i liked, but he don't want anything to do with it.
And that i can accept, it's not for everyone ^^

If friends can't accept what you do for fun, then it's a clear sign of a really shallow friendship.


----------



## CommonBard (Mar 9, 2019)

MuFFinZ said:


> Edit: would never ever have told anyone on my previous workplace, was not close as good of a vibe there.



That clarification is what I am not sure about. I don't know how specific people will react. There must have been a specific reason that prompted you to not tell them. 

At worst, I fear telling a friend that I'm a furry, then over the next few weeks slowly feeling a _distance _form. I would then feel rejected in the most open ended way possible, no understanding, no closure, just the end of communication. Granted this hasn't happened to me yet, but that fear is still there. It sucks that at the end of the day we just don't know how someone will react. It sucks that we can't predict the future.

Since I've only joined the fandom recently, the struggle for me is this:
Most previously established friendships were made by a _person_ who wasn't a furry. But now I am. Do I change the status quo, and risk rejection? or do I maintain normalcy? The answer changes from person to person.

That being said 


> If friends can't accept what you do for fun, then it's a clear sign of a really shallow friendship.



I completely agree, which is why I've told most of my friends. But I still had to work up the courage to do so.


----------



## MuFFinZ (Mar 9, 2019)

CommonBard said:


> That clarification is what I am not sure about. I don't know how specific people will react. There must have been a specific reason that prompted you to not tell them.


Yeah, it was more of a bully mentality at that place, did not want to become an easy target for that.
Even if some were pretty nice, i didn't really consider them as friends.
Also, the furry fandom was a passive interest for me then, so didn't really feel the urge to tell anyone about it. ^^

Had pretty low confidence & self esteem at that time compared to now.
Today i would have been tempted doing it ,just to challenge their attitude.
But would probably still decide not to, as i saw little to gain and much to loose.




> At worst, I fear telling a friend that I'm a furry, then over the next few weeks slowly feeling a _distance _form. I would then feel rejected in the most open ended way possible, no understanding, no closure, just the end of communication. Granted this hasn't happened to me yet, but that fear is still there. It sucks that at the end of the day we just don't know how someone will react. It sucks that we can't predict the future.



This fear i know all to well.
But everytime i have challenged it, i have found that people starts to like & respect me more for having the guts to be myself ^^


----------



## Dusty_Stripes (Mar 9, 2019)

I don't see the need to "come out" as furry either. I never really had. I consider the furry fandom a hobby. 

When I first began drawing furry characters years ago, I was super proud of what I drew and shown it to anybody I could. They were probably horrible sketches since I was learning to also draw, but I felt proud of the characters I created. It really cured me of the boredom of living in a small town and let me escape into my own world.

 I'm not quite as open with my furry/anthropomorphic artwork as I was though. I might show my art to a close coworker, family member or a friend, but if I get the vibe they don't like it, I don't share it with them any longer. If they do like it, I'll show them what I do periodically.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 11, 2019)

I can keep a secret. I'm very reliable like that. But not if it's my own. I'm a very open person with my friends, and keeping things from them seemed to have a detrimental psychological impact. Even after 2 days of finding out!

So I had to tell someone. And then I had to tell a couple more. And now I feel much better. But it's kind of annoying because I actually want to talk the thing through with a friend in person. And my friends don't care. They are only interested in the general gist. Anything beyond that and I'm making a big deal of it. Which is preferable to rejection, of course!

But whatever. My parents don't know, and I don't need them to. Yet!

And my closest friends know, which is what matters most to me.

Now I'm just struggling to find some furry friends.


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Mar 12, 2019)

Im not coming out


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 12, 2019)

Garfieldthefatkittey said:


> Im not coming out


I can see why.
My friends are not judgemental, so that's not a problem for me.

Even then though, there are problems.
I have ended up telling 14 people now, 8 of whom I didn't even want to tell, but backed myself into a corner.

I don't mind so much though, as long as no-one gets the wrong impression and Mum doesn't find out until I'm ready.


----------



## Freia the arctic fox (Mar 15, 2019)

I don't really see a reason to tell everyone. Haven't told my parents because they don't have the slightest idea what it is and same for my big sister. My little sister knows but I didn't have to say it because it's so damn obvious. And my friends don't give a shit, didn't have to tell them either. Ofcorse everyone cringe when I walk around with a freaking arctic fox head on but they know that it's not a fetish and since I haven't made a big deal out of it neither do they. They know I like to look like a complete idiot in public but they respect it because they would not dare to do it themselves. The only people who have been disrespectful are internet trolls.


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Mar 20, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> I can see why.
> My friends are not judgemental, so that's not a problem for me.
> 
> Even then though, there are problems.
> ...





Kylan Velpa said:


> I can see why.
> My friends are not judgemental, so that's not a problem for me.
> 
> Even then though, there are problems.
> ...


I have judgemental friends


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 20, 2019)

Garfieldthefatkittey said:


> I have judgemental friends


Shame.


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Mar 20, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Shame.


(Internal Cry)


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 20, 2019)

(External hug)


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 20, 2019)

I will befriend thee in their stead.
*Follows*


----------



## wolflover44 (Jun 6, 2019)

I just recently came out as bisexual this year so coming out as a furry isn't needed already got flack for being Bi nobody is going to judge or make a big deal out being a fur


----------



## Jade Stone (Jun 23, 2019)

Hey, so I haven't actually come out as a furry yet, and I was wondering if anyone could give me advice or tips from personal experience??


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 24, 2019)

Jade Stone said:


> Hey, so I haven't actually come out as a furry yet, and I was wondering if anyone could give me advice or tips from personal experience??



I have advice. Don't. There's no reason to actually come out as a furry, because the furry fandom is just a hobby and not a facet of your identity. You don't have to make a special announcement to your friends and family about something that interests you, just live your best life. 

being a furry isn't like being gay, its not something that is apart of you specifically as an individual. To "Come out" as a furry would be like coming out and saying you like to knit wool sweaters in your off time.


----------



## Jade Stone (Jun 24, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> I have advice. Don't. There's no reason to actually come out as a furry, because the furry fandom is just a hobby and not a facet of your identity. You don't have to make a special announcement to your friends and family about something that interests you, just live your best life.
> 
> being a furry isn't like being gay, its not something that is apart of you specifically as an individual. To "Come out" as a furry would be like coming out and saying you like to knit wool sweaters in your off time.


Thanks


----------



## Freia the arctic fox (Jun 26, 2019)

Jade Stone said:


> Hey, so I haven't actually come out as a furry yet, and I was wondering if anyone could give me advice or tips from personal experience??


There is no such thing as comming out as a furry. It's a hobby and as long as you don't make a big deal out of it, people will just accept it. Some will of course be a bit curious and some will ask if you have an animal fetish. Just play it cool and don't let people intimidate you. You should be free to talk about your hobby, being a furry is not some sort of wicked thing you should hide or be ashamed of, it's a hobby you enjoy and a community you enjoy.


----------



## Jade Stone (Jun 26, 2019)

Freia the arctic fox said:


> There is no such thing as comming out as a furry. It's a hobby and as long as you don't make a big deal out of it, people will just accept it. Some will of course be a bit curious and some will ask if you have an animal fetish. Just play it cool and don't let people intimidate you. You should be free to talk about your hobby, being a furry is not some sort of wicked thing you should hide or be ashamed of, it's a hobby you enjoy and a community you enjoy.


That makes sense...thank you so much!!


----------



## Ghostbird (Jul 15, 2019)

I don't make a big deal out of it.  I'm a very casual furry.  It's part of life, not my whole life.


----------



## Arrow the moon walker (Jul 16, 2019)

there is one thing that i disagree with in this discussion, some parents ( including mine, or pretty much any parent in the south ) will in fact take action when it comes to this fandom. I was told if I was ever see interacting with anyone here that I would definitely be disowned, and i know that sounds like a common parent ploy, but one of my cousins was literately sent a way to a boarding school via a decision by my parents. Im also not prohibited to speak to him and his parents wont either. this may sound rough but its true, so if your parents are the same, defiantly keep it to your self, use a pickle device(a device that has no link back to you) such an old phone or chrome book that nobody will notice missing. that being said still enjoy being your self, just do it in a way that wont have consequences.


----------



## ConvexRouge (Aug 6, 2019)

My friends straight up believe the furry fandom is a fetish. I dont know how I would ever tell them my "secret". I really hope to find someone IRL that i'm comfortable sharing my interest with.


----------



## viverrinae (Aug 8, 2019)

I don't think anyone else gets to make the decision of whether or not someone should not, "Come out" as a furry. I 'came out' to my husband because it WAS a secret that I was a furry and it IS apart of who I am and thus my identity. I think for each person its different. I want to be able to share that part of my life with people close to me so thats why I told them I was a furry. But I had to explain what a furry really is and not some fetish thing. I have to explain that, yes I am a furry, because otherwise how do I explain my wanting of a fursuit? Like he's gonna ask why I want one.


----------

